# تكوين الجنين بين الفكر المسيحي و الاسلامي



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يوليو 2011)

*تكوين الجنين بين الفكر المسيحي و الاسلامي​

Holy_bible_1



مسكت نفسي كثيرا عن الخوض في الفكر السلامي من ناحية تكوين الجنين رغم اني درسته بعمق منذ ما يقرب من خمس سنين ولكن لما وجدت البعض يتجراء ويهاجم الوصف الرائع لتكوين الجنين في الكتاب المقدس بوقاحه فقررت اقدم مقارنه بين فكر الكتاب المقدس والفكر الاسلامي عن تكوين الجنين



اولا الفكر الكتابي



الشبهة



: وردت في سفر أيوب على النحو التالي: ألم تصبني كاللبن، وخثرتني كالجبن، كسوتني جلداً ولحما، فنسجتني بعظام وعصب، سفر أيوب 10/12 ".

نـقـد الشـبهة:

والرد على تلك الشبهة من وجوه:

- الوجه الأول:

بيان نظرة الكتاب المقدس لليهود والنصارى إلى أصل الجنين:

في العهد الذي جُمِعت فيه أسفار العهد القديم، كانت نظرية " الجنين القزم " أقوى النظريات الفلسفية حول أصل ونشوء الجنين، وهي تزعم أن الإنسان حينئذٍ يكون كامل الخِلقة ولكنه ينمو باضطراد كما تنمو الشجرة الصغيرة إلى أن تكبر.

نظرية الجنين القزم كانت ترى أن الإنسان يكون على شكل إنسان مصغر في الحيوان المنوي للرجل (جنين قزم) ثم ينموا في داخل رحم المرأة



لكن الفلاسفة تنازَعوا في شأنها وانقسموا إلى مذهبين:

هل الإنسان يوجد كاملاً في الحيوان المنوي للرجل ؟ أم كاملاً في دم حيض المرأة يشتد عُودُه بعد أن ينعقد بسبب ماء الرجل ؟

فبحسب الأول: الإنسان يكون كامل الأعضاء قزماً في الحيوان المنوي، ولكن الجنين صغير الحجم، لا ينمو إلا في تربة خصبة (الرحم).

أما الثاني: الإنسان يكون كامل الأعضاء قزماً في دم الحيض، لكنه ينتظر المني ليقوم بمهمة عقدِ الجنين وتغليظ قوامه.

كما تفعل الإنفحة[4] بالحليب (اللبن)، فتعقده وتحوله إلى جبن.. فليس للمني دَورٌ سوى أنه ساعد كمساعدة الإنفحة للحليب (اللبن) في صنع الجبن (التخثير كالجبن).

وعند البحث في كتب التاريخ، نجد أنه لم يقل أحد من علماء الغرب الموثوق بعلمهم، إن الجنين ناتج عن التقاء الحيوان المنوي للرجل مع بويضة المرأة قبل سنة 1775م. وتم تأكيد هذه النظرية في بداية القرن العشرين عند اكتشاف الكروموسومات.[5]



سفر أيوب [10/8-13]: يزعمون أن أيوب أخذ يعاتب ربه (!!) بما يلي:

" (8) قد كوَّنتني يداك وصنعتاني بجُمْلتي، والآن التفتَّ إليَّ لتسحقني! (9) اذكر أنك جبلتني من طين، أترجعني بعد إلى التراب؟ (10) ألم تصبني كاللبن، وخثرتني كالجبن؟ (11) كسوتني جلداً ولحماً، فنسجتني بعظام وعصب (12) منحتني حياة ورحمة، وحفظت عنايَتُك روحي (13) لكنك كتمت هذه في قلبك ".

بربط النص الصحيح من سفر أيوب بما سبق بيانه في الوجه الأول من نقد الشبهة، يتبين المقصود بعبارة " التخثير كالجبن "، وعلاقتها بنظرية " الجنين القزم ".

أي: دم الحيض سائل، وحين يلتقي به الحيوان المنوي يخثِّره كما تخثِّر الإنفحةُ الحليبَ (اللبن) فتجعله جبناً.

وكما أن المادة الرئيسة في تكوين الجبن هي الحليب (اللبن)، وما الإنفحة إلا كعاملٍ مساعدٍ في التخثير. فإن الحيوان المنوي ـ بحسب تلك النظرية المغلوطة ـ ليس له إلا دَور ثانوي في تكوين الجنين.

لكن الحق المجمع عليه أن لكل من الحيوان المنوي والبويضة دور مشيج (خليط) في تكوُّن الجنين، فكل منهما يحمل ثلاثة وعشرين زوجاً من الصبغيات (الكروموسومات)، بل للحيوان المنوي الدور الرئيس في تحديد جنس الجنين.[14]

وحين تسأل علماء أهل الكتاب عن تفسير عبارة " التخثير كالجبن " الواردة في سفر أيوب، تجد كتاب " التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس " ملتزماً الصمت !

بينما جاء في موسوعة " ينبوع الحياة " تحت عنوان : " خثر " ما يلي:

" الكلمة بالعبرية: : جَعْلُ السائلِ جامداً ".

وأكدت ذلك " دائرة المعارف الكتابية " تحت مادة " خثر " : " خثر اللبن خثرًا وخثورًا: غلظ. وتضاف خميرة المنفحة إلى اللبن؛ ليتخثر وليصنع منه الجبن. ويقول أيوب:" ألم تصبني كاللبن وخثرتني كالجبن ؟ " ".

ثانياً: المزامير [139/13-16]: يزعمون أن داود أخذ يناجي ربه بما يلي:

" (13) لأنك أنت اقتنيت كليتيّ، نسجتني في بطن أمي (14) أحمدك من أجل أني قد امتزت عجباً، عجيبة هي أعمالك ونفسي تعرف ذلك يقيناً (15) لم تختف عنك عظامي حينما صنعت في الخفاء ورقمت في أعماق الأرض (16) رأت عيناك أعضائي وفي سفرك كلها كتبت يوم تصورت إذ لم يكن واحد منها ".[15]

أين: " صنعتني بإعجازك المدهش " ؟ و " الرحم " ؟ و " علقة " ؟ و " جنيناً " ؟



الرد



اولا ردا علي نظرية الجنين القزم



اولا هذه لم يتكلم بها احد كما ادعي المسلمون وبحثت عنها كثيرا ولم اجدها الا في المواقع الاسلاميه عربي وانجليزي فهي اختراع اسلامي اولا

وسقراط وافلاطون وغيره من الاقدمين وحتي كلود جاليان ( الذي ساعود اليه في الشق الاسلامي تفصيلا ) لم يقل ذلك

واثبات كذبهم

يقول المشككين

نظرية الجنين القزم كانت ترى أن الإنسان يكون على شكل إنسان مصغر في الحيوان المنوي للرجل (جنين قزم) ثم ينموا في داخل رحم المرأة



لكن الفلاسفة تنازَعوا في شأنها وانقسموا إلى مذهبين:

هل الإنسان يوجد كاملاً في الحيوان المنوي للرجل ؟ أم كاملاً في دم حيض المرأة يشتد عُودُه بعد أن ينعقد بسبب ماء الرجل ؟

فبحسب الأول: الإنسان يكون كامل الأعضاء قزماً في الحيوان المنوي

فهو يقول ان النظريه تعتمد علي وجود الانسان علي شكل مصغر في الحيوان المنوي

واسئلهم بعلمائهم الذين يدعوا العلم متي اكتشف الحيوان المنوي الذي تقوم هذه النظريه عليه ؟

المفاجئه ان المشكك نفسه لان الكذاب نساي يقول لم يقل أحد من علماء الغرب الموثوق بعلمهم، إن الجنين ناتج عن التقاء الحيوان المنوي للرجل مع بويضة المرأة قبل سنة 1775م. فهو اكد ان البويضه والحيونات المنويه اكتشفت سنة 1775 م فكيف تقوم نظريه علي شيئ لم يكتشف بعد

وحتي معلومة 1775 م خطا فالحقيقه اول من اكتشف الحيوان المنوي هو انتوني فان ليووينهوك سنة 1677 م وهو الذي قال عنهم انهم حيوانات مصغره وقال هذا الكلام بعد ان كتب سفر ايوب باكثر من ثلاث الاف سنه

فهو قال

الحيوان المنوي اول مره يلاحظ سنة 1677 بواسطة انتوني فان ليووينهوك باستخدام الميكرسكوب ووصفهم بانهم حوينات صغيره ولاجل ذلك اعتقد في نظرية التكوين الاسبق التي تعني ان كل حيوان منوي يحتوي علي انسان كامل ولكن صغير

والمراجع

^ Gould JE, Overstreet JW and Hanson FW (1984) Assessment of human sperm function after recovery from the female reproductive tract. Biol Reprod 31,888–894.
^ a b c d e f Raven, Peter H.; Ray F. Evert, Susan E. Eichhorn (2005). Biology of Plants, 7th Edition. New York: W.H. Freeman and Company Publishers. ISBN 0-7167-1007-2. 
^ Bottino D, Mogilner A, Roberts T, Stewart M, Oster G (2002). "How nematode sperm crawl". J. Cell. Sci. 115 (Pt 2): 367–84. PMID 11839788. 
^ Sumbali, Geeta (2005). The Fungi. Alpha Science Int'l Ltd.. ISBN 1842651536. 
^ Maheshwari R (1999). "Microconidia of Neurospora crassa". Fungal Genet. Biol. 26 (1): 1–18. doi:10.1006/fgbi.1998.1103. PMID 10072316. 
^ a b c Assisted Reproduction in the Nordic Countries ncbio.org
^ a b FDA Rules Block Import of Prized Danish Sperm Posted Aug 13, 08 7:37 AM CDT in World, Science & Health
^ a b The God of Sperm By Steven Kotler
^ A 'BABY BJORN' SPERM CRISIS NEW YORK POST. September 16, 2007
^ "Timeline: Assisted reproduction and birth control". CBC News. http://www.cbc.ca/news/background/genetics_reproduction/timeline.html. Retrieved 2006-04-06. 
^ Anja Fiedler, Mark Benecke et al.. "Detection of Semen (Human and Boar) and Saliva on Fabrics by a Very High Powered UV-/VIS-Light Source". http://wiki.benecke.com/index.php?t...s_by_a_Very_High_Powered_UV-/VIS-Light_Source. Retrieved 2009-12-10. 
^ Allery JP, Rougé D et al.. "Cytological detection of spermatozoa: comparison of three staining methods". http://www.astm.org/JOURNALS/FORENSIC/PAGES/JFS4620349.htm. Retrieved 2009-12-10. [dead link]
^ Illinois State Police/President's DNA Initiative. "The Presidents's DNA Initiative: Semen Stain Identification: Kernechtrot". http://static.dna.gov/lab-manual/Linked ********s/Protocols/pdi_lab_pro_2.05.pdf. Retrieved 2009-12-10.
اما عن فيثاغورس ( عاش من 570 ق م الي 495 ق م ) وتبعه ارسطو ( الذي عاش من سنة 384 ق م الي 322 ق م ) اي بعد ايوب بالف ونصف سنه وبعد داود بسبعة قرون وبعض الفلاسفه الذين تبعوه فهو قال

هو الذي فكر في اصل النوذج البيولوجي وافترض نظرية سبيرميزم اي ان الاب هو به مادة الجنين والام فقط مواد مكمله

وقبل ارسطو هذه الفكره التي ابتكرها فيثاغورس وقال ان الام فقط غذاء وسادة هذه النظريه في القرن السادس عشر وتطورت باكتشاف انتوني الذي قال بان الانسان يوجد مصغر في الحيوان المنوي والام فقط غذاء

وها هي المراجع التي تؤكد ذلك

^ Maienschein, Jane, "Epigenesis and Preformationism", The Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy (Fall 2008 Edition), Edward N. Zalta (ed.).
^ According to the Oxford English Dictionary:
^ a b c d e f g h Magner, Lois. A History of the Life Sciences. New York: Marcel Dekker, Inc, 2002
^ e.g. by Ian Johnston, Malaspina University-College, Nanaimo, BC, in "...And Still We Evolve: A Handbook on the History of Modern Science", Section Five: Heredity and Modern Genetics, May 2000.
^ a b c Clara Pinto Correia, The Ovary of Eve: Egg and Sperm Preformation, Chicago: University of Chicago Press, 1997. ISBN 0-226-66952-1
^ Gould, S. J. (1974) "On Heroes and Fools in Science." Natural History 83 (7): 30-32.
^ a b Friedman, David M. A Mind of Its Own: A Cultural History of the Penis. New York: The Free Press, 2001
^ Nicolas Malebranche, De la recherche de la vérité (The Search After Truth), book I, chapter VI, first section (1674-1675)
^ Smith, Justin Erik. “Leibniz’s Preformationism: Between ****physics and Biology.”Analecta Husserliana, the Yearbook of Phenomenological Research. Volume LXXVII. (2002) 161-192.
^ Gee, Henry. Jacob’s Ladder: The History of the Human Genome. New York: W.W. Norton & Company, Inc, 2004
هل تكفي ام اتي اليكم بالمذيد من المراجع ؟

كفاكم كذب يا قادة المسلمين لخداع البسطاء تحرفون كلام حتي الفلاسفه ؟

اما عن كلامه عن الانفحه فاطالب علمائهم بالدليل

ثانيا موضوع التخثر

لم تقل هذه النظريه ولا غيرها من النظريتات ان الانسان يتخثر ولكن البعض قال ان الانيان يتكون من تجلط الدم وهناك فرق كبير وهذه النظريه الخاطئه سرقها رسول الاسلام كعادته وادعي انها وحي الهي وساعود الي ذلك في الجزء الاسلامي لندرس اخطاؤه



معاني الكلمات العبري

قاموس برون كافا

H7087

קפא
qâphâ'
BDB Definition:
1) to thicken, condense, congeal, settle, become dense (verb)
1a) (Qal) to be condensed
1a1) thickening (participle)
1b) (Hiphil) to cause to curdle
2) congelation (noun masculine)
يغلظ ويثقل ويستقر ويصبح كثيف يكون مكثف ثميك يتخثر يتثقل



وايضا من مرجع

The Hebrew and Aramaic lexicon of the Old Testament.

קפא: MHeb. to stiffen, construct a sentence, hif. to (cause to) congeal; JArm. קְפָא pe. to swim on the surface, af. to cause to climb; Sam. Ex 15﻿8; EgArm. קפא (Aḥiqar 117) meaning uncertain: ? river, more particularly an accumulation of waters, see Jean-H. Dictionnaire 261; Hoftijzer-Jongeling Dictionary 1019, qp I, for other interpretations also; Grelot ********s p. 439e; Ug. uncertain, qpʾ (in N-theme) to be dried up, languish, see Wyatt UF 8 (1976) 41839 on Dietrich-L.-S. Texte 1, 12:ii:45: for nqpnt circulations, cycles rd. nqpat, the eighth year is dried up; Syr. qəpāʾ to congeal, swim on the surface, cf. western var. qap (qpp) to be heaped up (water), to contract, shrivel, shrink; Mnd. qpa to swim, float on the surface, assemble in a bunch (Drower-M. Dictionary 414a); Arb. western var. qaffa to be dry, be withered, shrivel, shrink.

i

الكلمه اصلها ان يعوم علي السطح ويتجمع ويجف ويتخثر ويكون مثل كره



ومن مرجع

The complete word study dictionary

7087. קָפָא qāp̱āʾ: A verb meaning to curdle, to congeal; to become settled, stagnant. It refers to something standing still or slowing down its movement, becoming thick (Ex. 15:8). It is used figuratively of a person in great suffering being curdled, tossed about like hardening cream (Job 10:10).

ii

فعل من التخثر ويتجمع ويترسب ويثقل مثل مثل الكريم الثميك

وهذه الكلمه استخدمت ثلاث مرات

ولهذا استخدمت نفس الكلمه بمعني التجمع

زكريا 14: 6

(SVD) وَيَكُونُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَكُونُ نُورٌ. الدَّرَارِي تَنْقَبِضُ .

(JPS) And it shall come to pass in that day, that there shall not be light, but heavy clouds and thick;

بمعني ان السحب تتجمع وتتشكل

زكريا 1: 12

(SVD) وَيَكُونُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ أَنِّي أُفَتِّشُ أُورُشَلِيمَ بِالسُّرُجِ, وَأُعَاقِبُ الرِّجَالَ الْجَامِدِينَ عَلَى دُرْدِيِّهِمِ, الْقَائِلِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ: إِنَّ الرَّبَّ لاَ يُحْسِنُ وَلاَ يُسِيءُ.

(JPS) And it shall come to pass at that time, that I will search Jerusalem with lamps; and I will punish the men that are settled on their lees, that say in their heart: 'The LORD will not do good, neither will He do evil.'

وتعني تستقر

فالكلمه تتكلم عن الكبر والتشكل والتجمع والاستقرار فهي كلمه دقيقه علي اول مرحله بعد الزيجوت وتكوين البلاستوسيت



والكتاب المقدس قال ك تشبيه فهو ربط حرف التشبيه بفعل يتخثر في العبري فهو يشبه العمليه بتخثر الجبن كتشبيه

تخيل معي من اربع الاف سنه لو اردت ان اشرح لاحد مرحلة الزيجوت وانقسام الخلايا وتكوين الكتله الجنينيه في البدايه كيف ساشبهها له ؟ بالفعل تشبيه الكتاب رائع جدا ولن اجد افضل منه للتعبير في هذا الزمان



الفكر الذي قدمه الكتاب المقدس

سفر ايوب 10

10 أَلَمْ تَصُبَّنِي كَاللَّبَنِ، وَخَثَّرْتَنِي كَالْجُبْنِ؟
11 كَسَوْتَنِي جِلْدًا وَلَحْمًا، فَنَسَجْتَنِي بِعِظَامٍ وَعَصَبٍ.



هو قسمها الي

1 السائل المنوي وتحركه الجهاز التناسلي الانثوي

2 مرحله تشبه تخثر الجبن

3 تكون الجلد واللحم

4 النسيج العظمي والعصبي

وندرسهم معا



المرحله الاولي

السائل المنوي وتشبيهه باللبن وهذا دقيق من حيث القوام والمواد السكريه واللون الابيض وايضا يشبه اللبن في انه سائل قلوي

ولكنه وصف شيئ يختلف عن اللبن وهو انه لبن متحرك ( تصب ) وهذا شيئ لم يكتشفه العلم الا حديثا فكان يعتقد ان الحمل يتم في الرحم بعد قليل من مكان انزال السائل المنوي ولكن بالطبع تتحرك الحيوانات المنويه بشكل الموجه المصبوبه فهو في حقيقته يتحرك بحركة الحيوانات المنويه في اتجاه محدد وهو ناحية قناة فالوب

Fallopian Tube

التي تحتوي علي البويضه رغم وجود قناتين لفالوب تمر البويضه من احداهما والتاليه في الشهر التالي من القناه الثانيه تباعا

وبعض الهرمونات وتاثيرات اخري كثيره PH ويتجه الحيوانات المنويه اليها عن طريق

ولهذا جاء التعبير الدال علي الحركه رائع فالحيوانات المنويه تستمر في الحركه حتي تصل الي البويضه

Ovum



2 التعبير العبري كتخثر الجبن

ويتكلم بصيغة المفرد

verb, hifil, active, preterite, singular, masculine, second person

وهذا ايضا تعبير رائع

فحيوان منوي واحد هو الذي يخترق جدار البويضه التي تم اذابتها باستخدام الانزيمات المذيبه في 2 N مقدمة الراس ويكون الزيجوت الذي يكون خليه واحد

وبعدها تبدا هذه الخليه في الانقسام ميتوزي

Mitotic Division

الي 2 ثم كل خليه تنقسم الي 4 الي 8 – 16- 32 وهكذا تستمر الانقسامات مكونه جسم كروي وتكون في هذا الوقت وصلت من قناة فلوب الي تجويف الرحمMorula الشكل اسمه موريولا

وهو تقريبا اليوم الثالث من الاخصاب

وعندها تبدا الخلايا الداخليه التجمع في طرف تاركه تجويف في الداخل وهو ما يسمي

وهي عباره عن طبقه خارجيه من الخلايا وبداخلها طرف به مجموعة خلايا Blastocyst

والطرف الثاني تجويف وتبدا في الالتصاق في جدار الرحم والدخول فيه وهو الجدار المليئ بالدم وبعدها ينقسم الخلايا الي طبقتين Endometrium وهو الاندومتريم









هذا بعد الاسبوع الاول وهذه الطبقتين محاطه بالطبقه الثالثه وتبدا الخلايا في التكاثر ويكون شكلها بالفعل يشبه قطعة الجبن الصغيره المتخثره وهي مرحله تسمي

Differentiation










وطبقة

وهو الذي يكون في جدار الرحم ويكون Blastocyst

trophoblast, embryoblast, hypoblast










ويتكون

endoderm. mesoderm ectoderm



وهو شكله الذي قلت يشبه الجبن المتخثر بالفعل



3 تكون الجلد واللحم

بعد الاسبوع الرابع تقريبا تبدا الثلاث طبقات التي ذكرتها في تكوين انسجه يقال لها

والطبقه الخارجيه واول طبقه هي الاكتوديرم تكونMesenchyme

وتكون طبقة وهي التي ينشا منها الجلد وهذا بعد الشهر الاول Epithelium الابيثيليم

الي الشهر الثالث وايضا يوازيها مرحله وهي طبقة المتوسطه وهي الميزوديرم التي هي محاطه بالاكتوديرم الذي بدا يكون الجلد في التحول الي انسجه ثلاثية باراكسيال وانترميديت ولاترال

Paraxial Mesoderm
Intermediate Mesoderm
Lateral Plate Mesoderm

والاولي تتميز الي النسيج السومتك الذي يكون النسيج العضلي والعضلات الارادية

وهو حتي الان لم يكون به اي عظام او اعصاب وتستمر الانسجه في النمو والتميز والنسيج الداخلي يبدا يكون الرئه والمثانه وغيره



4 تتكوين العظام والاعصاب

Cartilage يبدا في الانتشار داخل طبقة الانسجه العضليه ( الوسطي ) نسيج غضروفي

Ossification هذا النسيج يبدا ترسيب الكالسيوم عليه بعمليه اسمها

وهي تبدا في بداية الشهر الثالث وتستمر حتي بعد الولاده

Neural Plate ويبدا في الشهر الرابع ايضا النسيج العصبي من خلايا تسمي

ويبدا اعلاها يكون المخ ولجزء الاسفل يكون الحبل الشوكي وتنتشر بعض الخلايا منها مكونه Neural Crest نسيج عصبي

وتكون العقد العصبيه وينتشر منها النسيج العصبي ويتميز فيما بعد الي الاعصاب الاراديه واللااراديه

وهذا استطيع ان اقوله باختصار لانسان القرن الواحد وعشرين والمتعلمين منهم فقط فما الحال من اربع الاف سنه ؟ هل كان يستطيع ايوب بارشاد الروح القدس يقول بتفصيل ؟ بالطبع لن يفهم احد فما قاله هو تبسيط رائع

ولهذا نلاحظ ان ايوب قال كسوتني جلد ولحم فنسجتني وهو تعبير دقيق ورائع ثم قال عظام اولا ثم اعصاب وبالفعل العظام يبدا نسيجها الاولي قبل الاعصاب بشهر تقريبا



وداود النبي يقول بارشاد الروح القدس



مزمور 139


13 لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ اقْتَنَيْتَ كُلْيَتَيَّ. نَسَجْتَنِي فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّي. 
14 أَحْمَدُكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنِّي قَدِ امْتَزْتُ عَجَبًا. عَجِيبَةٌ هِيَ أَعْمَالُكَ، وَنَفْسِي تَعْرِفُ ذلِكَ يَقِينًا. 
15 لَمْ تَخْتَفِ عَنْكَ عِظَامِي حِينَمَا صُنِعْتُ فِي الْخَفَاءِ، وَرُقِمْتُ فِي أَعْمَاقِ الأَرْضِ. 
16 رَأَتْ عَيْنَاكَ أَعْضَائِي، وَفِي سِفْرِكَ كُلُّهَا كُتِبَتْ يَوْمَ تَصَوَّرَتْ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا.



ويقول نسجتني في بطن امي

اي ان الانسجه بدات تتشكل في بطن الام ولم يقل خلق مرحله بعد مرحله ولم يقل مرحله تتحولي الي اخري فجاه ولكن نسيج ينموا وينقسم ويتشكل كما قدمت سابقا

ومن البدايه يقول نفسي لان نفس الانسان فيه ولن تاتي بواسطة جبريل بعد 120 يوم

بعد تشكل الانسجه ياتي تكوين النسيج الغضروفي الذي يكون العظام التي صنعت في الخفاء بعملية الكالسيفيكيشن التي شرحتها سابقا وهي بالفعل في الخفاء ترسيب بسيط لا يري بالعين

ويقول شيئ خطير وهو ترقيم العظام اي تميزها الوظيفي فبالفعل لايخلق هيكل عظمي ثم يكسي باللحم ولكن نسيج غضروفي يتكلس ويتميز بعدها الي عظام ومفاصل

وبعدها تاخذ الاعضاء شكلها النهائي وتنموا في الحجم كما صورت



فهذا وصف دقيق جدا لتكوين الجنين وفي نفس الوقت مناسب لكل ثقافه وكل فكر وهذا هو كلام الرب المناسب لكل زمان ومكان ولا يختلف عليه المفسرين ولا يعرفون معناه الاصلي



وقبل ان انتهي من الفكر المسيحي اقدم لكم صور قارنوها بما قاله الكتاب المقدس





وساستخدم تاريخ الدوره الشهريه لانه هو الاسلوب المتبع في العد اكثر















19-21








21- 23








26 - 27








28-32








31 – 35








37- 42








44- 48






51- 53








56 – 60








الفكر الاسلامي



واعتزر ولكن يجب ان اصفها بالمهزله العلميه الاسلاميه

وهذا لان لو قيل موضوع علمي وبه خطا يقال عنه خطأ وهو كافي لاثبات انه ليس كلام الله الحي

ولو به خطئين اوثلاثه يقال عنها مجموعة اخطأء في موضوع واحد اما لو تعدي ذلك فهو مهزله علميه وعجز علمي وليس اعجاز بالطبع



( اجزاء كثيره منقوله ممن درس الفكر الاسلامي الذين هم افضل مني بكثير )

من القران والسنه الصحيحه

وملخص الاخطاء الاسلاميه

الرجل فقط في القران

وماء المرأه الاصفر في الاحاديث

خطأ الترتيب علقه قبل مضغه

خطا العلقه

خطا المضغه

عظام قبل اللحم

بقاء الحيوانات المنويه حيه 40 يوم

مخلقه وغير مخلقه 120 يوم

الروح بعد120 يوم

نوع الجنين رجل او انثي 120

صفات الجنين 120

كارثة الصلب والترائب



اولا القران يقول الرجل فقط



المؤمنون 13

ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُطْفَةً فِي قَرَارٍ مَكِينٍ

وَبَدَأَ خَلْق الْإِنْسَان مِنْ طِين ثُمَّ جَعَلَ نَسْله مِنْ سُلَالَة مِنْ مَاء مَهِين " أَيْ ضَعِيف كَمَا قَالَ" أَلَمْ نَخْلُقكُمْ مِنْ مَاء مَهِين فَجَعَلْنَاهُ فِي قَرَار مَكِين" يَعْنِي الرَّحِم مُعَدّ لِذَلِكَ مُهَيَّأ لَهُ



http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...nSora=23&nAya=13&taf=KATHEER&l=arb&tashkeel=0



السجده 8

ثُمَّ جَعَلَ نَسْلَهُ مِنْ سُلَالَةٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ مَهِينٍ

ثُمَّ جَعَلَ نَسْله" ذُرِّيَّته "مِنْ سُلَالَة" عَلَقَة "مِنْ مَاء مَهِين" ضَعِيف هُوَ النُّطْفَة

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=32&nAya=8



النجم 46

مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ إِذَا تُمْنَى

يُقَال : مَنَى الرَّجُل وَأَمْنَى مِنْ الْمَنِيّ , وَسُمِّيَتْ مِنًى بِهَذَا الِاسْم لِمَا يُمْنَى فِيهَا مِنْ الدِّمَاء أَيْ يُرَاق . وَقِيلَ : " تُمْنَى " تُقَدَّر

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=53&nAya=46



المعارج 39

إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُمْ مِمَّا يَعْلَمُونَ

يَقُول جَلَّ وَعَزَّ : إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُمْ مِنْ مَنِيّ قَذِر

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=70&nAya=39



القيامه 37

أَلَمْ يَكُ نُطْفَةً مِنْ مَنِيٍّ يُمْنَى

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...&l=arb&nSora=75&nAya=37&taf=TABARY&tashkeel=0



وكلهم يؤكدوا ان الانسان من نطفه فقط وهي التي تكون جنين في قرار المراه

ومعني كلمة نطفه

لسان العرب
نطف (لسان العرب)
النطَفُ والوحَرُ: العَيْب. يقال: هم أَهل الرَّيْب والنطَف. ابن سيده: نطَفَه نَطْفاً ونطَّفه لطَّخه بعيب وقَذَفَه به.
والنُّطْفة والنُّطافة: القليل من الماء، وقيل: الماء القليل يَبقى في القِربة، وقيل: هي كالجُرْعة ولا فِعل للنُّطفة.
والنُّطفة الماء القليل يبقى في الدَّلْو؛ عن اللحياني أَيضاً، وقيل: هي الماء الصافي، قلَّ أَو كثر، والجمع نُطَف ونِطاف، وقد فرق الجوهري بين هذين اللفظين في الجمع فقال: النُّطفة الماء الصافي، والجمع النِّطاف، والنُّطفة ماء الرجل، والجمع نُطَف. قال أَبو منصور: والعرب تقول للمُويْهة القليلة نُطفة، وللماء الكثير نُطفة، وهو بالقليل أَخص، قال: ورأَيت أَعرابيّاً شرب من رَكِيّة يقال لها شَفِيَّة وكانت غزيرة الماء فقال: واللّه إنها لنطفة باردة؛ وقال ذو الرمة فجعل الخمر نُطفة: تَقَطُّعَ ماء المُزْنِ في نُطَفِ الخَمْرِ وفي الحديث: قال لأَصحابه: هل من وَضوء؟ فجاء رجل بنُطفة في إداوة؛ أَراد بها ههنا الماء القليل، وبه سمي المنيُّ نُطفة لقلته.
وفي التنزيل العزيز: أَلم يك نُطفة من منيّ يُمْنى.

المحيط : النُّطْفَةُ : الماء الصّافي؛ سقاني نُـطْفة عذبةً. -: القَطْرة؛ جاء وعلى جَينه نِطافٌ من عَرَقٍ ج نِطَافٌ. -: المَنِيُّأَلَمْ يَكُ نُطْفَةً مِنْ مَنِيِّ يُمْنَىج نُطَفٌ. الغني : ج: نِطَافٌ، نُطَفٌ. [ن ط ف]. 1."سَقَانِي نُطْفَةً عَذْبَةً" : مَاءً صَافِياً. 2."فِي الكَأْسِ نُطْفَةٌ مِنَ الْمَاءِ" : القَلِيلُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ، قَطْرَةٌ. 3.خَلَقَ الإِنْسَانَ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ(قرآن) : أَيِ الْمَنِيُّ الَّذِي يَكُونُ مِنْهُ الْجَنِينُ فِي البَطْنِ. القاموس المحيط : (النُّطْفَةُ): بالضم الماءَُ الصافي قَلَّ أوكثُرَ أو قليلُ ماءٍ يَبْقَى في دَلْوٍ أو قِرْبَةٍ (كالنُّطافَةِ) كثُمامَةٍ [ج] نِطافٌ ونُطَفٌ والبَحْرُ وماءَُ الرَّجُلِ [ج] نُطَفٌ

وفهمنا ان النطفه هي الماء القليل وتعني ايضا ماء الرجل لانه قليل وماء الرجل فقط
وهي اتت من نطف وتعني تلطيخ وتوسيخ

ومعني النطفه في القران


ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُطْفَةً فِي قَرَارٍ مَكِينٍ
تفسير إبن كثير : " ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُطْفَة " هَذَا الضَّمِير عَائِد عَلَى جِنْس الْإِنْسَان كَمَا قَالَ فِي الْآيَة الْأُخْرَى " وَبَدَأَ خَلْق الْإِنْسَان مِنْ طِين ثُمَّ جَعَلَ نَسْله مِنْ سُلَالَة مِنْ مَاء مَهِين " أَيْ ضَعِيف كَمَا قَالَ" أَلَمْ نَخْلُقكُمْ مِنْ مَاء مَهِين فَجَعَلْنَاهُ فِي قَرَار مَكِين" يَعْنِي الرَّحِم مُعَدّ لِذَلِكَ مُهَيَّأ لَهُ " إِلَى قَدَر مَعْلُوم فَقَدَرنَا فَنِعْمَ الْقَادِرُونَ " أَيْ لِمُدَّةٍ مَعْلُومَة وَأَجَل مُعَيَّن حَتَّى اُسْتُحْكِمَ وَنُقِلَ مِنْ حَال إِلَى حَال وَصِفَة إِلَى صِفَة وَلِهَذَا قَالَ هَهُنَا .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=23&nAya=13
تفسير الجلالين : "ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاهُ" أَيْ الْإِنْسَان نَسْل آدَم "نُطْفَة" مَنِيًّا "فِي قَرَار مَكِين" هُوَ الرَّحِم
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=GALALEEN&nType=1&nSora=23&nAya=13
من تفسير الطبري : ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَا الْإِنْسَان الَّذِي جَعَلْنَاهُ مِنْ سُلَالَة مِنْ طِين , نُطْفَة فِي قَرَار مَكِين , وَهُوَ حَيْثُ اسْتَقَرَّتْ فِيهِ نُطْفَة الرَّجُل مِنْ رَحِم الْمَرْأَة .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=23&nAya=13
تفسير القرطبي : وَهُوَ الْقَلِيل مِنْ الْمَاء , وَقَدْ يَقَع عَلَى الْكَثِير مِنْهُ ; وَمِنْهُ الْحَدِيث ( حَتَّى يَسِير الرَّاكِب بَيْن النُّطْفَتَيْنِ لَا يَخْشَى جَوْرًا ) . أَرَادَ بَحْر الْمَشْرِق وَبَحْر الْمَغْرِب. وَالنَّطْف : الْقَطْر . نَطِفَ يَنْطَف وَيَنْطِف . وَلَيْلَة نَطُوفَة دَائِمَة الْقَطْر.
و جاءت كلمة نطفة بلفظ ( الماء ) صراحة في آيات قرآنية أخرى و هي :
السجدة 8 : ثُمَّ جَعَلَ نَسْلَهُ مِنْ سُلَالَةٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ مَهِينٍ تفسير إبن كثير : أَيْ يَتَنَاسَلُونَ كَذَلِكَ مِنْ نُطْفَة تَخْرُج مِنْ بَيْن صُلْب الرَّجُل وَتَرَائِب الْمَرْأَة .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...&l=arb&nSora=32&nAya=8&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0

تفسير الجلالين : "ثُمَّ جَعَلَ نَسْله" ذُرِّيَّته "مِنْ سُلَالَة" عَلَقَة "مِنْ مَاء مَهِين" ضَعِيف هُوَ النُّطْفَة
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=GALALEEN&nType=1&nSora=32&nAya=8

من تفسير الطبري : { ثُمَّ جَعَلَ نَسْلَهُ } يَعْنِي ذُرِّيَّته مِنْ سُلَالَة , يَقُول : مِنَ الْمَاء الَّذِي انْسَلَّ فَخَرَجَ مِنْهُ , وَإِنَّمَا يَعْنِي مِنْ إِرَاقَة مِنْ مَائِهِ
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=32&nAya=8

تفسير القرطبي : تَقَدَّمَ فِي " الْمُؤْمِنُونَ " وَغَيْرهَا . قَالَ الزَّجَّاج : " مِنْ مَاء مَهِين " ضَعِيف . وَقَالَ غَيْره : " مَهِين " لَا خَطَر لَهُ عِنْد النَّاس .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=32&nAya=8

الطارق 6 : خُلِقَ مِنْ مَاءٍ دَافِقٍ تفسير إبن كثير : يَعْنِي الْمَنِيّ يَخْرُج دَفْقًا مِنْ الرَّجُل وَمِنْ الْمَرْأَة فَيَتَوَلَّد مِنْهُمَا الْوَلَد بِإِذْنِ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...&nSora=86&nAya=6&taf=KATHEER&l=arb&tashkeel=0
تفسير الجلالين : " خُلِقَ مِنْ مَاء دَافِق " هَذَا جَوَاب قَوْله مِمَّ خُلِقَ ؟ خُلِقَ مِنْ مَاء دَافِق أَيْ ذِي اِنْدِفَاق مِنْ الرَّجُل وَالْمَرْأَة فِي رَحِمهَا
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=GALALEEN&nType=1&nSora=86&nAya=6
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=86&nAya=6
من تفسير القرطبي : وَهُوَ جَوَاب الِاسْتِفْهَام " مِنْ مَاء دَافِق " أَيْ مِنْ الْمَنِيّ .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=86&nAya=6


الفرقان 54 : وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْمَاءِ بَشَرًا فَجَعَلَهُ نَسَبًا وَصِهْرًا وَكَانَ رَبُّكَ قَدِيرًا
من تفسير إبن كثير : وَقَوْله تَعَالَى : " وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنْ الْمَاء بَشَرًا " الْآيَة أَيْ خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَان مِنْ نُطْفَة ضَعِيفَة
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=25&nAya=54
من تفسير الجلالين : "وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنْ الْمَاء بَشَرًا" مِنْ الْمَنِيّ إنْسَانًا
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=GALALEEN&nType=1&nSora=25&nAya=54
من تفسير الطبري : الْقَوْل فِي تَأْوِيل قَوْله تَعَالَى : { وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْمَاء بَشَرًا فَجَعَلَهُ نَسَبًا وَصِهْرًا } . يَقُول تَعَالَى ذِكْره : وَاللَّه الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنْ النُّطَف بَشَرًا إِنْسَانًا فَجَعَلَهُ نَسَبًا
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=25&nAya=54
من تفسير القرطبي : أَيْ خَلَقَ مِنْ النُّطْفَة إِنْسَانًا . " فَجَعَلَهُ " أَيْ جَعَلَ الْإِنْسَان " نَسَبًا وَصِهْرًا " وَقِيلَ : " مِنْ الْمَاء " إِشَارَة إِلَى أَصْل الْخِلْقَة فِي أَنَّ كُلّ حَيّ مَخْلُوق مِنْ الْمَاء
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=25&nAya=54
المرسلات 20 : أَلَمْ نَخْلُقْكُمْ مِنْ مَاءٍ مَهِينٍ . تفسير الجلالين : "أَلَمْ نَخْلُقكُمْ مِنْ مَاء مَهِين" ضَعِيف وَهُوَ الْمَنِيّ
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=GALALEEN&nType=1&nSora=77&nAya=20
من تفسير الطبري : الْقَوْل فِي تَأْوِيل قَوْله تَعَالَى : { أَلَمْ نَخْلُقكُمْ مِنْ مَاء مَهِين } يَقُول تَعَالَى ذِكْره : { أَلَمْ نَخْلُقكُمْ } أَيّهَا النَّاس { مِنْ مَاء مَهِين } يَعْنِي مِنْ نُطْفَة ضَعِيفَة
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=77&nAya=20
من تفسير القرطبي : أَيْ ضَعِيف حَقِير وَهُوَ النُّطْفَة
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=77&nAya=20


النور 45 : وَاللَّهُ خَلَقَ كُلَّ دَابَّةٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَمْشِي عَلَى بَطْنِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَمْشِي عَلَى رِجْلَيْنِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَمْشِي عَلَى أَرْبَعٍ يَخْلُقُ اللَّهُ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ
تفسير الجلالين : "وَاَللَّه خَلَقَ كُلّ دَابَّة" أَيْ حَيَوَان "مِنْ مَاء" نُطْفَة "فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَمْشِي عَلَى بَطْنه" كَالْحَيَّاتِ وَالْهَوَامّ "وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَمْشِي عَلَى رِجْلَيْنِ" كَالْإِنْسَانِ وَالطَّيْر "وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَمْشِي عَلَى أَرْبَع" كَالْبَهَائِمِ وَالْأَنْعَام
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=GALALEEN&nType=1&nSora=24&nAya=45
من تفسير الطبري : وَقَوْله : { خَلَقَ كُلّ دَابَّة مِنْ مَاء } يَعْنِي مِنْ نُطْفَة .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=24&nAya=45

من تفسير القرطبي : وَقَالَ الْمُفَسِّرُونَ : " مِنْ مَاء " أَيْ مِنْ نُطْفَة . قَالَ النَّقَّاش : أَرَادَ أَمْنِيَة الذُّكُور . وَقَالَ جُمْهُور النَّظَرَة : أَرَادَ أَنَّ خِلْقَة كُلّ حَيَوَان فِيهَا مَاء كَمَا خُلِقَ آدَم مِنْ الْمَاء وَالطِّين
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...l=arb&nSora=24&nAya=45&taf=KORTOBY&tashkeel=0

1 - النحل 4 : خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ فَإِذَا هُوَ خَصِيمٌ مُبِينٌ بتفسير القرطبي : أَيْ خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَان مِنْ مَاء يَخْرُج مِنْ بَيْن الصُّلْب وَالتَّرَائِب ,
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=16&nAya=4

2 - الكهف 37 : قَالَ لَهُ صَاحِبُهُ وَهُوَ يُحَاوِرُهُ أَكَفَرْتَ بِالَّذِي خَلَقَكَ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ سَوَّاكَ رَجُلًا في تفسير الجلالين : نطفة مني :
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=GALALEEN&nType=1&nSora=18&nAya=37


3 – الحج 5 : يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِنَ الْبَعْثِ فَإِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَةٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ مُضْغَةٍ مُخَلَّقَةٍ وَغَيْرِ مُخَلَّقَةٍ لِنُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ وَنُقِرُّ فِي الْأَرْحَامِ مَا نَشَاءُ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى ثُمَّ نُخْرِجُكُمْ طِفْلًا ثُمَّ لِتَبْلُغُوا أَشُدَّكُمْ وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُتَوَفَّى وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرَدُّ إِلَى أَرْذَلِ الْعُمُرِ لِكَيْلَا يَعْلَمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ عِلْمٍ شَيْئًا وَتَرَى الْأَرْضَ هَامِدَةً فَإِذَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْهَا الْمَاءَ اهْتَزَّتْ وَرَبَتْ وَأَنْبَتَتْ مِنْ كُلِّ زَوْجٍ بهيج في تفسير إبن كثير : " ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَة " أَيْ ثُمَّ جَعَلَ نَسْله مِنْ سُلَالَة مِنْ مَاء مَهِين " ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَة ثُمَّ مِنْ مُضْغَة " وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ إِذَا اِسْتَقَرَّتْ النُّطْفَة فِي رَحِم الْمَرْأَة مَكَثَتْ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا كَذَلِكَ يُضَاف إِلَيْهِ مَا يَجْتَمِع إِلَيْهَا ثُمَّ تَنْقَلِب عَلَقَة حَمْرَاء بِإِذْنِ اللَّه
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=22&nAya=5

و في تفسير القرطبي : " مِنْ نُطْفَة " وَهُوَ الْمَنِيّ ; سُمِّيَ نُطْفَة لِقِلَّتِهِ , وَهُوَ الْقَلِيل مِنْ الْمَاء , وَقَدْ يَقَع عَلَى الْكَثِير مِنْهُ و أيضاً : " ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَة " وَهُوَ الدَّم الْجَامِد . وَالْعَلَق الدَّم الْعَبِيط ; أَيْ الطَّرِيّ . وَقِيلَ : الشَّدِيد الْحُمْرَة . " ثُمَّ مِنْ مُضْغَة " وَهِيَ لَحْمَة قَلِيلَة قَدْر مَا يُمْضَغ ; وَمِنْهُ الْحَدِيث ( أَلَا وَإِنَّ فِي الْجَسَد مُضْغَة ) . وَهَذِهِ الْأَطْوَار أَرْبَعَة أَشْهُر . قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس : ( وَفِي الْعَشْر بَعْد الْأَشْهُر الْأَرْبَعَة يُنْفَخ فِيهِ الرُّوح , فَذَلِكَ عِدَّة الْمُتَوَفَّى عَنْهَا زَوْجهَا ; أَرْبَعَة أَشْهُر وَعَشْر .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=22&nAya=5

الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي :
http://www.al-eman.com/IslamLib/viewchp.asp?BID=136&CID=145#s7

وفي الصحيح عن أنس بن مالك - ورفع الحديث - قال‏:‏ ‏(‏إن الله قد وكل بالرحم ملكا فيقول أي رب نطفة‏.‏ أي رب علقة‏.‏ أي رب مضغة‏.‏ فإذا أراد الله أن يقضي خلقا قال قال الملك أي رب ذكر أو أنثى شقي أو سعيد‏.‏ فما الرزق فما الأجل‏.‏ فيكتب كذلك في بطن أمه‏)‏‏.‏ وفي الصحيح أيضا عن حذيفة بن أسيد الغفاري قال‏:‏ سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول‏:‏ ‏(‏إذا مر بالنطفة اثنتان وأربعون ليلة بعث الله إليها ملكا فصورها وخلق سمعها وبصرها وجلدها ولحمها وعظامها ثم يقول أي رب أذكر أم أنثى‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏‏( وذكر الحديث‏.‏ وفي الصحيح عن عبدالله بن مسعود قال‏:‏ حدثنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو الصادق المصدوق ‏(‏إن أحدكم يجمع خلقه في بطن أمه أربعين يوما ثم يكون في ذلك علقة مثل ذلك ثم يكون مضغة مثل ذلك ثم يرسل الملك فينفخ فيه الروح ويؤمر بأربع كلمات بكتب رزقه وأجله وعمله وشقي أو سعيد‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏‏)‏ الحديث‏.‏ فهذا الحديث مفسر للأحاديث الأول؛ فإنه فيه‏:‏ ‏( يجمع أحدكم في بطن أمه أربعين يوما نطفة ثم أربعين يوما علقة ثم أربعين يوما مضغة ثم يبعث الملك فينفخ فيه الروح‏) فهذه أربعة أشهر وفي العشر ينفخ الملك الروح، وهذه عدة المتوفى عنها زوجها كما قال ابن عباس‏.‏ وقوله‏:‏ ‏(‏إن أحدكم يجمع خلقه في بطن أمه‏) قد فسره ابن مسعود، سئل الأعمش‏:‏ ما يجمع في بطن أمه‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ حدثنا خيثمة قال قال عبدالله‏:‏ إذا وقعت النطفة في الرحم فأراد أن يخلق منها بشرا طارت في بشرة المرأة تحت كل ظفر وشعر ثم تمكث أربعين يوما ثم تصير دما في الرحم؛ فذلك جمعها، وهذا وقت كونها علقة‏.

الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور :
http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=248&CID=350#s6
أخرج أحمد والبخاري ومسلم وأبو داود والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجة وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان، عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال‏:‏ حدثنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو الصادق المصدوق‏:‏ ‏"‏ان أحدكم يجمع خلقه في بطن أمه أربعين يوما نطفة، ثم يكون علقة مثل ذلك، ثم يكون مضغة مثل ذلك، ثم يرسل اليه الملك فينفح فينفح الروح، ويؤمر بأربع كلمات، بكتب رزقه، وأجله، وعمله، وشقي أو سعيد‏.‏ فوالذي لا إله إلا غيره، إن أحدكم ليعمل بعمل أهل الجنة حتى ما يكون بينه وبينها إلا ذراع فيسبق عليه الكتاب فيعمل بعمل أهل النار فيدخلها، وإن أحدكم ليعمل بعمل أهل النار حتى ما يكون بينه وبينها إلا ذراع فيسبق عليه الكتاب فيعمل بعمل أهل الجنة فيدخلها‏"‏‏.‏
وأخرج أحمد وابن مردويه عن ابن عباس قال‏:‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ان النطفة تكون في الرحم أربعين يوم على حالها لا تتغير، فإذا مضت الأربعون صارت علقة، ثم مضغة كذلك، ثم عظاما كذلك، فإذا أراد أن يسوي خلقه بعث إليه ملكا فيقول‏:‏ يا رب، أذكر أم أنثى‏؟‏ أشقي أم سعيد‏؟‏ أقصير أم طويل‏؟‏ أناقص أم زائد‏؟‏ قوته أجله، أصحيح أم سقيم‏؟‏ فيكتب ذلك كله‏"‏‏.‏
وأخرج الحكيم الترمذي في نوادر الاصول وابن أبي حاتم، عن ابن مسعود قال‏:‏ النطفة إذا استقرت في الرحم أخذها ملك من الأرحام بكفه فقال‏:‏ يا رب، مخلقة أم غير مخلقة‏؟‏ فإن قيل غير مخلقة، لم تكن نسمة وقذفتها الرحم دما؛ وإن قيل مخلقة قال‏:‏ يا رب، أذكر أم أنثى‏؟‏ أشقي أم سعيد‏؟‏ ما الأجل وما الأثر وما الرزق‏؟‏ وبأي أرض تموت‏؟‏ فيقال للنطفة‏:‏ من ربك‏؟‏ فتقول‏:‏ الله‏.‏ فيقال‏:‏ من رازقك‏؟‏ فتقول‏:‏ الله‏.‏ فيقال له‏:‏ اذهب إلى أم الكتاب، فإنك ستجد فيه قصة هذه النطفة‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فتخلق فتعيش في أجلها وتأكل في رزقها وتطأ في أثرها، حتى إذا جاء أجلها ماتت فدفنت في ذلك المكان‏"‏‏.‏
وأخرج ابن جرير عن ابن مسعود قال‏:‏ إذا وقعت النطفة في الرحم، بعث الله ملكا فقال‏:‏ يا رب، مخلقة أو غير مخلقه‏؟‏ فإن قال غير مخلقة مجها الرحم دما؛ وإن قال مخلقة قال‏:‏ يا رب، فما صفة هذه النطفة‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ أذكر أم أنثى‏؟‏ وما رزقها‏؟‏ وما أجلها‏؟‏ أشقي أم سعيد‏؟‏ فيقال له‏:‏ انطلق إلى أم الكتاب فاستنسخ منه صفة هذه النطفة‏.‏ فينطلق فينسخها، فلا يزال معه حتى يأتي على آخر صفتها‏.‏
وأخرج أحمد والبخاري ومسلم والبيهقي في الاسماء والصفات، عن أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال‏:‏ ‏"‏ان الله تبارك وتعالى وكل بالرحم ملكا قال‏:‏ أي رب، نطفة أي رب، علقة أي رب، مضغة‏؟‏ فإذا قضى الله تعالى خلقها قال‏:‏ أي رب، شقى أو سعيد‏؟‏ ذكر أو أنثى‏؟‏ فما الرزق‏؟‏ فما الاجل‏؟‏ فيكتب كذلك في بطن أمه‏"‏‏.‏
وأخرج أحمد ومسلم والبيهقي في الاسماء والصفات، عن حذيفة بن أسيد الغفاري قال‏:‏ سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأذني هاتين يقول‏:‏ ‏"‏ان النطفة تقع في الرحم أربعين ليلة‏"‏


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يوليو 2011)

*وفي لفظ‏:‏ ‏"‏إذا مر بالنطفة إثنتان وأربعون ليلة، بعث الله إليها ملكا فصورها وخلق سمعها وبصرها وجلدها ولحمها وعظمها، ثم قال‏:‏ يا رب، أذكر أم أنثى‏؟‏ فيقضي ربك ما يشاء ويكتب الملك، ثم يقول‏:‏ يا رب، أجله‏؟‏ فيقول ربك ما شاء، ويكتب الملك، ثم يقول‏:‏ يا رب، رزقه‏؟‏ ويقضي ربك ما يشاء ويكتب الملك، ثم يخرج الملك بالصحيفة في يده فلا يزيد على أمره ولا ينقص‏"‏‏.‏
وفي لفظ‏:‏ ‏"‏يدخل الملك على النطفة بعدما تستقر في الرحم بأربعين أو خمس وأربعين ليلة، فيقول‏:‏ يا رب، أشقي أو سعيد‏؟‏ فيكتبان فيقول‏:‏ أي رب، أذكر أو أنثى‏؟‏ فيكتبان‏.‏ فيكتب عمله وأثره وأجله ورزقه، ثم تطوى الصحف فلا يزاد فيها ولا ينقص‏"‏‏.

4 - فاطر 11 : وَاللَّهُ خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ جَعَلَكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا وَمَا تَحْمِلُ مِنْ أُنْثَى وَلَا تَضَعُ إِلَّا بِعِلْمِهِ وَمَا يُعَمَّرُ مِنْ مُعَمَّرٍ وَلَا يُنْقَصُ مِنْ عُمُرِهِ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ من تفسير الطبري : ثُمَّ خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نُطْفَة الرَّجُل وَالْمَرْأَة { ثُمَّ جَعَلَكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا } يَعْنِي أَنَّهُ زَوَّجَ مِنْهُمُ الْأُنْثَى مِنَ الذَّكَر . وَبِنَحْوِ الَّذِي قُلْنَا فِي ذَلِكَ قَالَ أَهْل التَّأْوِيل . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 22133 - حَدَّثَنِي بِشْر , قَالَ : ثنا يَزِيد , قَالَ : ثنا سَعِيد , عَنْ قَتَادَة { وَاللَّه خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ تُرَاب } يَعْنِي آدَم { ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَة } يَعْنِي ذُرِّيَّته { ثُمَّ جَعَلَكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا } فَزَوَّجَ بَعْضَكُمْ بَعْضًا
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=35&nAya=11

و من تفسير القرطبي : ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ قَالَ : أَيْ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَهَا مِنْ ظُهُور آبَائِكُمْ . ثُمَّ جَعَلَكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا قَالَ : أَيْ زَوَّجَ بَعْضكُمْ بَعْضًا , فَالذَّكَر زَوْج الْأُنْثَى لِيُتِمّ الْبَقَاء فِي الدُّنْيَا إِلَى اِنْقِضَاء مُدَّتهَا .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=35&nAya=11

5 - يس 77 : أَوَلَمْ يَرَ الْإِنْسَانُ أَنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ فَإِذَا هُوَ خَصِيمٌ مُبِينٌ
من تفسير إبن كثير : أَيْ أَوَلَمْ يَسْتَدِلّ مَنْ أَنْكَرَ الْبَعْث بِالْبَدْءِ عَلَى الْإِعَادَة فَإِنَّ اللَّه اِبْتَدَأَ خَلْق الْإِنْسَان مِنْ سُلَالَة مِنْ مَاء مَهِين فَخَلَقَهُ مِنْ شَيْء حَقِير ضَعِيف مَهِين
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=36&nAya=77
من تفسير الجلالين : "أَوَ لَمْ يَرَ الْإِنْسَان" يَعْلَم وَهُوَ الْعَاصِي بْن وَائِل "أَنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُ مِنْ نُطْفَة" مَنِيّ
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=GALALEEN&nType=1&nSora=36&nAya=77

من تفسير القرطبي : أَنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ وَهُوَ الْيَسِير مِنْ الْمَاء ; نَطِفَ إِذَا قَطَرَ .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=36&nAya=77

6 - غافر 67 : هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَةٍ ثُمَّ يُخْرِجُكُمْ طِفْلًا ثُمَّ لِتَبْلُغُوا أَشُدَّكُمْ ثُمَّ لِتَكُونُوا شُيُوخًا وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُتَوَفَّى مِنْ قَبْلُ وَلِتَبْلُغُوا أَجَلًا مُسَمًّى وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ من تفسير الجلالين : "هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ تُرَاب" بِخَلْقِ أَبِيكُمْ آدَم مِنْهُ "ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَة" مَنِيّ "
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=GALALEEN&nType=1&nSora=40&nAya=67

من تفسير القرطبي : " ثُمَّ " خَلَقْنَا ذُرِّيَّتَهُ . " مِنْ نُطْفَة " وَهُوَ الْمَنِيّ ; سُمِّيَ نُطْفَة لِقِلَّتِهِ , وَهُوَ الْقَلِيل مِنْ الْمَاء , وَقَدْ يَقَع عَلَى الْكَثِير مِنْهُ
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=40&nAya=67

7 - النجم 46 : مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ إِذَا تُمْنَى تفسير الجلالين : "مِنْ نُطْفَة" مَنِيّ "إذَا تُمْنَى" تُصَبّ فِي الرَّحِم
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=GALALEEN&nType=1&nSora=53&nAya=46

تفسير الطبري : وَقَوْله : { مِنْ نُطْفَة إِذَا تُمْنَى } و " مِنْ " مِنْ صِلَة خَلَقَ يَقُول تَعَالَى ذِكْرُهُ : خَلَقَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ نُطْفَة إِذَا أَمْنَاهُ الرَّجُل وَالْمَرْأَة .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=53&nAya=46

تفسير القرطبي : وَالنُّطْفَة الْمَاء الْقَلِيل , مُشْتَقّ مِنْ نَطَفَ الْمَاء إِذَا قَطَرَ . " تُمْنَى " تُصَبُّ فِي الرَّحِم وَتُرَاق ; قَالَهُ الْكَلْبِيّ وَالضَّحَّاك وَعَطَاء بْن أَبِي رَبَاح . يُقَال : مَنَى الرَّجُل وَأَمْنَى مِنْ الْمَنِيّ , وَسُمِّيَتْ مِنًى بِهَذَا الِاسْم لِمَا يُمْنَى فِيهَا مِنْ الدِّمَاء أَيْ يُرَاق . وَقِيلَ : " تُمْنَى " تُقَدَّر ; قَالَهُ أَبُو عُبَيْدَة . يُقَال : مَنَيْت الشَّيْء إِذَا قَدَّرْته , وَمُنِيَ لَهُ أَيْ قُدِّرَ لَهُ ; قَالَ الشَّاعِر : حَتَّى تَلَاقِي مَا يَمْنِي لَك الْمَانِي أَيْ مَا يُقَدِّر لَك الْقَادِر
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=53&nAya=46

8 - القيامة 37 : أَلَمْ يَكُ نُطْفَةً مِنْ مَنِيٍّ يُمْنَى تفسير إبن كثير : وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَعَالَى مُسْتَدِلًّا عَلَى الْإِعَادَة بِالْبُدَاءَةِ " أَلَمْ يَكُ نُطْفَة مِنْ مَنِيّ يُمْنَى " أَيْ أَمَا كَانَ الْإِنْسَان نُطْفَة ضَعِيفَة مِنْ مَاء مَهِين يُمْنَى : يُرَاق مِنْ الْأَصْلَاب فِي الْأَرْحَام ؟
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=75&nAya=37

من تفسير الطبري : { نُطْفَة } يَعْنِي : مَاء قَلِيلًا فِي صُلْب الرَّجُل مِنْ مَنِيّ
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=75&nAya=37

من تفسير القرطبي : أَيْ مِنْ قَطْرَة مَاء تُمْنَى فِي الرَّحِم , أَيْ تُرَاق فِيهِ ; وَلِذَلِكَ سُمِّيَتْ ( مَنِيّ ) لِإِرَاقَةِ الدِّمَاء . وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ . وَالنُّطْفَة : الْمَاء الْقَلِيل ; يُقَال : نَطَفَ الْمَاء : إِذَا قَطَرَ . أَيْ أَلَمْ يَكُ مَاء قَلِيلًا فِي صُلْب الرَّجُل وَتَرَائِب الْمَرْأَة .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=75&nAya=37
9 - الإنسان 2 : إِنَّا خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ أَمْشَاجٍ نَبْتَلِيهِ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا
من تفسير القرطبي : " مِنْ نُطْفَة " أَيْ مِنْ مَاء يَقْطُر وَهُوَ الْمَنِيّ , وَكُلّ مَاء قَلِيل فِي وِعَاء فَهُوَ نُطْفَة
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=76&nAya=2
10 - عبس 19 : مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ خَلَقَهُ فَقَدَّرَهُ من تفسير القرطبي : " مِنْ نُطْفَة " أَيْ مِنْ مَاء يَسِير مَهِين جَمَاد "
واعتقد كل هذه يؤكد ان النطفه التي تعني الماء القليل وهي مني الرجل فقط ووصفت بانها ماء دافق
وقد يتشدق البعض بكلمة امشاج في سورة الانسان 2 ويقول البعض انه تكلم عن الرجل والمراه في كلمة امشاج رغم انه يتكلم عن الرجل

معني كلمة امشاج
لسان العرب
مشج (لسان العرب)
المَشْجُ والمَشِجُ والمشَجُ والمَشِيجُ: كل لَوْنينِ اخْتلَطا، وقيل: هو ما اختلط من حمرة وبياض،
مَشَجَ (القاموس المحيط)
مَشَجَ: خَلَطَ.
وشيءٌ مَشِيجٌ، كقَتيلٍ وسببٍ وكَتِفٍ، في لُغَتَيْه،
ج: أمْشاجٌ.
و{نُطْفَة أمْشاج}: مُخْتَلِطَةٌ بماءِ المرْأةِ ودَمِها.
والأَمْشاجُ: التي تَجْتَمِعُ في السُّرَّةِ.
مشج (الصّحّاح في اللغة)
مَشَجْتُ بينهما مَشْجاً: خَلَطْتُ.
والشيء مَشيجٌ، والجمع أَمْشاجٌ.
ويقال نُطْفَةٌ أمْشاجٌ،

ونلاحظ انها تعني اختلاط لونين والقران قال نطفة امشاج والنطفه مفرد اي نطفه واحده بها امشاج اي نطفة الرجل مختلط لونها بها ابيض مع الدم

إبن كثير : " أَمْشَاج " أَيْ أَخْلَاط وَالْمَشِج وَالْمَشِيج الشَّيْء الْمُخْتَلِط بَعْضه فِي بَعْض قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى " مِنْ نُطْفَة أَمْشَاج " يَعْنِي مَاء الرَّجُل وَمَاء الْمَرْأَة إِذَا اِجْتَمَعَا وَاخْتَلَطَا ثُمَّ يَنْتَقِل بَعْد مِنْ طَوْر إِلَى طَوْر وَحَال إِلَى حَال وَلَوْن إِلَى لَوْن وَهَكَذَا قَالَ عِكْرِمَة وَمُجَاهِد وَالْحَسَن وَالرَّبِيع بْن أَنَس الْأَمْشَاج هُوَ اِخْتِلَاط مَاء الرَّجُل بِمَاءِ الْمَرْأَة وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " نَبْتَلِيه " أَيْ نَخْتَبِرهُ كَقَوْلِهِ جَلَّ جَلَاله " لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيّكُمْ أَحْسَن عَمَلًا " " فَجَعَلْنَاهُ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا " أَيْ جَعَلْنَا لَهُ سَمْعًا وَبَصَرًا يَتَمَكَّن بِهِمَا مِنْ الطَّاعَة وَالْمَعْصِيَة .
الجلالين : "إنا خلقنا الإنسان" الجنس "من نطفة أمشاج" أخلاط, أي من ماء الرجل وماء المرأة المختلطين الممتزجين "نبتليه" نختبره بالتكليف والجملة مستأنفة أو حال مقدرة, أي مريدين ابتلاءه حين تأهله "فجعلناه" بسبب ذلك
الطبري : وَقَوْله : { أَمْشَاج } يَعْنِي : أَخْلَاط , وَاحِدهَا : مَشْج وَمَشِيج , مِثْل خَدْن وَخَدِين ; وَمِنْهُ قَوْل رُؤْبَة بْن الْعَجَّاج : يَطْرَحْنَ كُلّ مُعْجَل نَشَّاج لَمْ يُكْسَ جِلْدًا فِي دَم أَمْشَاج يُقَال مِنْهُ : مَشَجْت هَذَا بِهَذَا : إِذَا خَلَطْته بِهِ , وَهُوَ مَمْشُوج بِهِ وَمَشِيج : أَيْ مَخْلُوط بِهِ , كَمَا قَالَ أَبُو ذُؤَيْب : كَأَنَّ الرِّيش وَالْفُوقَيْنِ مِنْهُ خِلَال النَّصْل سِيطَ بِهِ مَشِيج وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْل التَّأْوِيل فِي مَعْنَى الْأَمْشَاج الَّذِي عُنِيَ بِهَا فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِع , فَقَالَ بَعْضهمْ :
أَنَّمَا عُنِيَ بِذَلِكَ : إِنَّا خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَان مِنْ نُطْفَة أَلْوَان يَنْتَقِل إِلَيْهَا , يَكُون نُطْفَة , ثُمَّ يَصِير عَلَقَة , ثُمَّ مُضْغَة , ثُمَّ عَظْمًا , ثُمَّ كُسِيَ لَحْمًا . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ :
27698 - حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّد بْن سَعْد , قَالَ : ثَنِي أَبِي , قَالَ : ثَنِي عَمِّي , قَالَ : ثَنِي أَبِي , عَنْ أَبِيهِ , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , قَوْله :
{ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَان مِنْ نُطْفَة أَمْشَاج نَبْتَلِيه } الْأَمْشَاج : خُلِقَ مِنْ أَلْوَان , خُلِقَ مِنْ تُرَاب , ثُمَّ مِنْ مَاء الْفَرْج وَالرَّحِم , وَهِيَ النُّطْفَة , ثُمَّ عَلَقَة , ثُمَّ مُضْغَة , ثُمَّ عَظْمًا , ثُمَّ أَنْشَأَهُ خَلْقًا آخَر . فَهُوَ ذَلِكَ .
27699 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن الْمُثَنَّى , قَالَ : ثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن جَعْفَر , قَالَ : ثَنَا شُعْبَة , عَنْ سِمَاك , عَنْ عِكْرِمَة , فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَة { أَمْشَاج } قَالَ : نُطْفَة , ثُمَّ عَلَقَة , ثُمَّ مُضْغَة , ثُمَّ عَظْمًا .
27700 - حَدَّثَنَا الرِّفَاعِيّ , قَالَ : ثَنَا وَهْب بْن جَرِير وَيَعْقُوب الْحَضْرَمِيّ , عَنْ شُعْبَة , عَنْ سِمَاك , عَنْ عِكْرِمَة , قَالَ : نُطْفَة , ثُمَّ عَلَقَة .
27701 - حَدَّثَنَا بِشْر , قَالَ : ثَنَا يَزِيد , قَالَ : ثَنَا سَعِيد , عَنْ قَتَادَة , قَوْله : { إِنَّا خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَان مِنْ نُطْفَة أَمْشَاج } أَطْوَار الْخَلْق , طَوْرًا نُطْفَة , وَطَوْرًا عَلَقَة , وَطَوْرًا مُضْغَة , وَطَوْرًا عِظَامًا , ثُمَّ كَسَا اللَّه الْعِظَام لَحْمًا , ثُمَّ أَنْشَأَهُ خَلْقًا آخَر , أَنْبَتَ لَهُ الشَّعْر .
27702 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن عَبْد الْأَعْلَى , قَالَ : ثَنَا اِبْن ثَوْر , عَنْ مَعْمَر , عَنْ قَتَادَة , فِي قَوْله { أَمْشَاج نَبْتَلِيه } قَالَ : الْأَمْشَاج : اِخْتَلَطَ الْمَاء وَالدَّم , ثُمَّ كَانَ عَلَقَة , ثُمَّ كَانَ مُضْغَة . وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : عُنِيَ بِذَلِكَ اِخْتِلَاف أَلْوَان النُّطْفَة . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ :
27703 - حَدَّثَنِي عَلِيّ قَالَ : ثَنَا أَبُو صَالِح , قَالَ : ثَنِي مُعَاوِيَة , عَنْ عَلِيّ , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , فِي قَوْله { أَمْشَاج نَبْتَلِيه } يَقُول : مُخْتَلِفَة الْأَلْوَان .
27704 - حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو هِشَام , قَالَ : ثَنَا يَحْيَى بْن يَمَان , قَالَ : ثَنَا سُفْيَان , عَنْ اِبْن أَبِي نَجِيح , عَنْ مُجَاهِد , قَالَ : أَلْوَان النُّطْفَة .
27706 - قَالَ : ثَنَا وَكِيع , عَنْ سُفْيَان , عَنْ اِبْن أَبِي نَجِيح , عَنْ مُجَاهِد { أَمْشَاج نَبْتَلِيه } قَالَ : أَلْوَان النُّطْفَة ; نُطْفَة الرَّجُل بَيْضَاء وَحَمْرَاء , وَنُطْفَة الْمَرْأَة صفراء و َخَضْرَاء .
27707 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثَنَا مَهْرَان , عَنْ سُفْيَان , عَنْ اِبْن أَبِي نَجِيح , عَنْ مُجَاهِد , مِثْله . وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : بَلْ هِيَ الْعُرُوق الَّتِي تَكُون فِي النُّطْفَة . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ :
27708 - حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو كُرَيْب وَأَبُو هِشَام , قَالَا : ثَنَا وَكِيع , قَالَ : ثَنَا الْمَسْعُودِيّ , عَنْ عَبْد اللَّه بْن الْمُخَارِق عَنْ أَبِيهِ , عَنْ عَبْد اللَّه , قَالَ : أَمْشَاجهَا : عُرُوقهَا .
27709 - حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو هِشَام , قَالَ : ثَنَا يَحْيَى بْن يَمَان , قَالَ : ثَنَا أُسَامَة بْن زَيْد , عَنْ أَبِيهِ , قَالَ : هِيَ الْعُرُوق الَّتِي تَكُون فِي النُّطْفَة .
وَأَشْبَه هَذِهِ الْأَقْوَال بِالصَّوَابِ قَوْل مَنْ قَالَ : مَعْنَى ذَلِكَ { مِنْ نُطْفَة أَمْشَاج } نُطْفَة الرَّجُل وَنُطْفَة الْمَرْأَة , لِأَنَّ اللَّه وَصَفَ النُّطْفَة بِأَنَّهَا أَمْشَاج , وَهِيَ إِذَا اِنْتَقَلَتْ فَصَارَتْ عَلَقَة , فَقَدْ اِسْتَحَالَتْ عَنْ مَعْنَى النُّطْفَة فَكَيْف تَكُون نُطْفَة أَمْشَاجًا وَهِيَ عَلَقَة ؟ وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا : إِنَّ نُطْفَة الرَّجُل بَيْضَاء وَحَمْرَاء , فَإِنَّ الْمَعْرُوف مِنْ نُطْفَة الرَّجُل أَنَّهَا سَحْرَاء عَلَى لَوْن وَاحِد , وَهِيَ بَيْضَاء تَضْرِب إِلَى الْحُمْرَة , وَإِذَا كَانَتْ لَوْنًا وَاحِدًا لَمْ تَكُنْ أَلْوَانًا مُخْتَلِفَة , وَأَحْسَب أَنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا : هِيَ الْعُرُوق الَّتِي فِي النُّطْفَة قَصَدُوا هَذَا الْمَعْنَى . وَقَدْ :
27710 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثَنَا سَلَمَة , عَنْ اِبْن إِسْحَاق , عَنْ عَطَاء بْن أَبِي رَبَاح , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , قَالَ : إِنَّمَا خُلِقَ الْإِنْسَان مِنْ الشَّيْء الْقَلِيل مِنْ النُّطْفَة , أَلَا تَرَى أَنَّ الْوَلَد إِذَا أُسْكِتَ تَرَى لَهُ مِثْل الرَّيْر ؟ وَإِنَّمَا خُلِقَ اِبْن آدَم مِنْ مِثْل ذَلِكَ مِنْ النُّطْفَة أَمْشَاج نَبْتَلِيه .

القرطبي : أَمْشَاجٍ
أَخْلَاط . وَاحِدهَا : مِشْج وَمَشِيج , مِثْل خِدْن وَخَدِين ; قَالَ : رُؤْبَة : يَطْرَحْنَ كُلّ مُعَجَّل نَشَّاج لَمْ يُكْسَ جِلْدًا فِي دَم أَمْشَاج وَيُقَال : مَشَجْت هَذَا بِهَذَا أَيْ خَلَطْته , فَهُوَ مَمْشُوج وَمَشِيج ; مِثْل مَخْلُوط وَخَلِيط . وَقَالَ الْمُبَرَّد : وَاحِد الْأَمْشَاج : مَشِيج ; يُقَال : مَشَجَ يَمْشِج : إِذَا خَلَطَ , وَهُوَ هُنَا اِخْتِلَاط النُّطْفَة بِالدَّمِ ; قَالَ الشَّمَّاخ : طَوَتْ أَحْشَاء مُرْتِجَة لِوَقْتٍ عَلَى مَشَج سُلَالَته مَهِين وَقَالَ الْفَرَّاء : أَمْشَاج : أَخْلَاط مَاء الرَّجُل وَمَاء الْمَرْأَة , وَالدَّم وَالْعَلَقَة . وَيُقَال لِلشَّيْءِ مِنْ هَذَا إِذَا خُلِطَ : مَشِيج كَقَوْلِك خَلِيط , وَمَمْشُوج كَقَوْلِك مَخْلُوط .

وَرُوِيَ عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ قَالَ : الْأَمْشَاج : الْحُمْرَة فِي الْبَيَاض , وَالْبَيَاض فِي الْحُمْرَة . وَهَذَا قَوْل يَخْتَارهُ كَثِير مِنْ أَهْل اللُّغَة ; قَالَ الْهُذَلِيّ : كَأَنَّ الرِّيش وَالْفُوقَيْنِ مِنْهُ خِلَاف النَّصْل سِيطَ بِهِ مَشِيج

وَرُوِيَ عَنْ اِبْن مَسْعُود : أَمْشَاجهَا عُرُوق الْمُضْغَة .
وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد : نُطْفَة الرَّجُل بَيْضَاء وَحَمْرَاء , وَنُطْفَة الْمَرْأَة خَضْرَاء وَصَفْرَاء .
وَقَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس : خُلِقَ مِنْ أَلْوَان ; خُلِقَ مِنْ تُرَاب , ثُمَّ مِنْ مَاء الْفَرْج وَالرَّحِم , وَهِيَ نُطْفَة ثُمَّ عَلَقَة ثُمَّ مُضْغَة ثُمَّ عَظْم ثُمَّ لَحْم . وَنَحْوه
قَالَ قَتَادَة : هِيَ أَطْوَار الْخَلْق : طَوْر عَلَقَة وَطَوْر مُضْغَة وَطَوْر عِظَام ثُمَّ يَكْسُو الْعِظَام لَحْمًا ; كَمَا قَالَ فِي سُورَة " الْمُؤْمِنُونَ " " وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَان مِنْ سُلَالَة مِنْ طِين " [ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ : 12 ] الْآيَة . وَقَالَ اِبْن السِّكِّيت : الْأَمْشَاج الْأَخْلَاط ; لِأَنَّهَا مُمْتَزِجَة مِنْ أَنْوَاع فَخُلِقَ الْإِنْسَان مِنْهَا ذَا طَبَائِع مُخْتَلِفَة . وَقَالَ أَهْل الْمَعَانِي : الْأَمْشَاج مَا جُمِعَ وَهُوَ فِي مَعْنَى الْوَاحِد ; لِأَنَّهُ نَعْت لِلنُّطْفَةِ ; كَمَا يُقَال : بُرْمَة أَعْشَار وَثَوْب أَخْلَاق .

ولتاكيد انه امشاج يقصد بها فقط ماء الرجل الذي اعتبره الوان ان ماء المراه دافق


سورة الطارق 6
خُلِقَ مِنْ مَاءٍ دَافِقٍ
فمن يقول ان القران تكلم عن الرجل والمراه فهل للمراه مني وهل لها مني دافق ؟
وهذه هي الكارثه العلميه الاولي




ثانيا ماء المراه الاصفر

ورغم ان هذا يختلف عن القران فالقران واضح انه يتكلم عن ماء الرجل فقط الذي هو المني الدافق
ولكن نص الاحاديث يثبت اكثر من خطأ وهم
اولا يتكلم عن افرازات المراه المهبليه لو سبقت تؤثر علي الصفات الوراثيه وتجعله يشبه الام
وايضا افرازات المراه المهبلية تؤثر علي نوع الجنين ذكر او انثي
والاثنين خطأ
3645 صحيح البخاري
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=3645
‏بَاب ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنِي ‏ ‏حَامِدُ بْنُ عُمَرَ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏بِشْرِ بْنِ الْمُفَضَّلِ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏حُمَيْدٌ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَنَسٌ ‏ 
‏أَنَّ ‏ ‏عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ سَلَامٍ ‏ ‏بَلَغَهُ مَقْدَمُ النَّبِيِّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏الْمَدِينَةَ ‏ ‏فَأَتَاهُ يَسْأَلُهُ عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ فَقَالَ إِنِّي سَائِلُكَ عَنْ ثَلَاثٍ لَا يَعْلَمُهُنَّ إِلَّا نَبِيٌّ مَا أَوَّلُ ‏ ‏أَشْرَاطِ السَّاعَةِ ‏ ‏وَمَا أَوَّلُ طَعَامٍ يَأْكُلُهُ أَهْلُ الْجَنَّةِ وَمَا بَالُ الْوَلَدِ يَنْزِعُ إِلَى أَبِيهِ أَوْ إِلَى أُمِّهِ قَالَ أَخْبَرَنِي بِهِ ‏ ‏جِبْرِيلُ ‏ ‏آنِفًا قَالَ ‏ ‏ابْنُ سَلَامٍ ‏ ‏ذَاكَ عَدُوُّ ‏ ‏الْيَهُودِ ‏ ‏مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَةِ قَالَ ‏ ‏أَمَّا أَوَّلُ ‏ ‏أَشْرَاطِ السَّاعَةِ ‏ ‏فَنَارٌ تَحْشُرُهُمْ مِنْ الْمَشْرِقِ إِلَى الْمَغْرِبِ وَأَمَّا أَوَّلُ طَعَامٍ يَأْكُلُهُ أَهْلُ الْجَنَّةِ فَزِيَادَةُ كَبِدِ الْحُوتِ وَأَمَّا الْوَلَدُ فَإِذَا سَبَقَ مَاءُ الرَّجُلِ مَاءَ الْمَرْأَةِ نَزَعَ الْوَلَدَ وَإِذَا سَبَقَ مَاءُ الْمَرْأَةِ مَاءَ الرَّجُلِ نَزَعَتْ الْوَلَدَ قَالَ أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَأَنَّكَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ قَالَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ ‏ ‏الْيَهُودَ ‏ ‏قَوْمٌ ‏ ‏بُهُتٌ ‏ ‏فَاسْأَلْهُمْ عَنِّي قَبْلَ أَنْ يَعْلَمُوا بِإِسْلَامِي فَجَاءَتْ ‏ ‏الْيَهُودُ ‏ ‏فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏أَيُّ رَجُلٍ ‏ ‏عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ سَلَامٍ ‏ ‏فِيكُمْ قَالُوا خَيْرُنَا وَابْنُ خَيْرِنَا وَأَفْضَلُنَا وَابْنُ أَفْضَلِنَا فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَسْلَمَ ‏ ‏عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ سَلَامٍ ‏ ‏قَالُوا أَعَاذَهُ اللَّهُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فَأَعَادَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَقَالُوا مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ فَخَرَجَ إِلَيْهِمْ ‏ ‏عَبْدُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏فَقَالَ أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَأَنَّ ‏ ‏مُحَمَّدًا ‏ ‏رَسُولُ اللَّهِ قَالُوا شَرُّنَا وَابْنُ شَرِّنَا وَتَنَقَّصُوهُ قَالَ هَذَا كُنْتُ أَخَافُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ
والغريبه ان اليهودي ليس نبي ويساله عن اشياء لا يعرفها غير نبي والرسول صدقه

و جاء بنفس المعنى في
ص البخاري 4120
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=6449
وَإِذَا سَبَقَ مَاءُ الرَّجُلِ مَاءَ الْمَرْأَةِ نَزَعَ الْوَلَدَ وَإِذَا سَبَقَ مَاءُ الْمَرْأَةِ نَزَعَتْ
و جاء بنفس المعنى في
ص مسلم 473
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=1&Rec=699
قَالَ مَاءُ الرَّجُلِ أَبْيَضُ وَمَاءُ الْمَرْأَةِ أَصْفَرُ فَإِذَا اجْتَمَعَا فَعَلَا مَنِيُّ الرَّجُلِ مَنِيَّ الْمَرْأَةِ أَذْكَرَا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَإِذَا عَلَا مَنِيُّ الْمَرْأَةِ مَنِيَّ الرَّجُلِ آنَثَا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ قَالَ الْيَهُودِيُّ لَقَدْ صَدَقْتَ وَإِنَّكَ لَنَبِيٌّ ثُمَّ انْصَرَفَ فَذَهَبَ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏لَقَدْ سَأَلَنِي هَذَا عَنْ الَّذِي سَأَلَنِي عَنْهُ وَمَا لِي عِلْمٌ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْهُ حَتَّى ‏ ‏أَتَانِيَ اللَّهُ بِهِ


ص مسلم 468
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=1&Rec=693
‏و حَدَّثَنِي ‏ ‏زُهَيْرُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عُمَرُ بْنُ يُونُسَ الْحَنَفِيُّ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عِكْرِمَةُ بْنُ عَمَّارٍ ‏ ‏قَالَ قَالَ ‏ ‏إِسْحَقُ بْنُ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنِي ‏ ‏أَنَسُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ 
‏جَاءَتْ ‏ ‏أُمُّ سُلَيْمٍ ‏ ‏وَهِيَ جَدَّةُ ‏ ‏إِسْحَقَ ‏ ‏إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏فَقَالَتْ لَهُ ‏ ‏وَعَائِشَةُ ‏ ‏عِنْدَهُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ الْمَرْأَةُ ‏ ‏تَرَى مَا يَرَى الرَّجُلُ فِي الْمَنَامِ فَتَرَى مِنْ نَفْسِهَا مَا يَرَى الرَّجُلُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ فَقَالَتْ ‏ ‏عَائِشَةُ ‏ ‏يَا ‏ ‏أُمَّ سُلَيْمٍ ‏ ‏فَضَحْتِ النِّسَاءَ تَرِبَتْ يَمِينُكِ فَقَالَ ‏ ‏لِعَائِشَةَ ‏ ‏بَلْ أَنْتِ فَتَرِبَتْ يَمِينُكِ نَعَمْ فَلْتَغْتَسِلْ يَا ‏ ‏أُمَّ سُلَيْمٍ ‏ ‏إِذَا رَأَتْ ذَاكِ

ص مسلم 469
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=1&Rec=694
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عَبَّاسُ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏يَزِيدُ بْنُ زُرَيْعٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏سَعِيدٌ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏قَتَادَةَ ‏ ‏أَنَّ ‏ ‏أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَهُمْ أَنَّ ‏ ‏أُمَّ سُلَيْمٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَتْ ‏ 
‏أَنَّهَا سَأَلَتْ نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏عَنْ الْمَرْأَةِ ‏ ‏تَرَى فِي مَنَامِهَا مَا يَرَى الرَّجُلُ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏إِذَا رَأَتْ ذَلِكِ الْمَرْأَةُ فَلْتَغْتَسِلْ فَقَالَتْ ‏ ‏أُمُّ سُلَيْمٍ ‏ ‏وَاسْتَحْيَيْتُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ قَالَتْ وَهَلْ يَكُونُ هَذَا فَقَالَ نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏نَعَمْ فَمِنْ أَيْنَ يَكُونُ الشَّبَهُ إِنَّ مَاءَ الرَّجُلِ غَلِيظٌ أَبْيَضُ وَمَاءَ الْمَرْأَةِ رَقِيقٌ أَصْفَرُ فَمِنْ أَيِّهِمَا عَلَا أَوْ سَبَقَ يَكُونُ مِنْهُ الشَّبَهُ

ص مسلم 470
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=1&Rec=695
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏دَاوُدُ بْنُ رُشَيْدٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏صَالِحُ بْنُ عُمَرَ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَبُو مَالِكٍ الْأَشْجَعِيُّ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ 
‏سَأَلَتْ امْرَأَةٌ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏عَنْ الْمَرْأَةِ ‏ ‏تَرَى فِي مَنَامِهَا مَا يَرَى الرَّجُلُ فِي مَنَامِهِ فَقَالَ ‏ ‏إِذَا كَانَ مِنْهَا مَا يَكُونُ مِنْ الرَّجُلِ فَلْتَغْتَسِلْ

ص مسلم 471
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=1&Rec=696
‏و حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏يَحْيَى بْنُ يَحْيَى التَّمِيمِيُّ ‏ ‏أَخْبَرَنَا ‏ ‏أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَةَ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِيهِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏زَيْنَبَ بِنْتِ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ ‏ ‏قَالَتْ ‏ 
‏جَاءَتْ ‏ ‏أَمُّ سُلَيْمٍ ‏ ‏إِلَى النَّبِيِّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏فَقَالَتْ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا ‏ ‏يَسْتَحْيِي مِنْ الْحَقِّ فَهَلْ عَلَى الْمَرْأَةِ مِنْ غُسْلٍ إِذَا احْتَلَمَتْ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏نَعَمْ إِذَا رَأَتْ الْمَاءَ فَقَالَتْ ‏ ‏أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ ‏ ‏يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَتَحْتَلِمُ الْمَرْأَةُ فَقَالَ تَرِبَتْ يَدَاكِ فَبِمَ يُشْبِهُهَا وَلَدُهَا ‏
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ‏ ‏وَزُهَيْرُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ ‏ ‏قَالَا حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏وَكِيعٌ ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏ابْنُ أَبِي عُمَرَ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏سُفْيَانُ ‏ ‏جَمِيعًا ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَةَ ‏ ‏بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ ‏ ‏مِثْلَ مَعْنَاهُ وَزَادَ قَالَتْ قُلْتُ فَضَحْتِ النِّسَاءَ ‏ ‏و حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عَبْدُ الْمَلِكِ بْنُ شُعَيْبِ بْنِ اللَّيْثِ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنِي ‏ ‏أَبِي ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏جَدِّي ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنِي ‏ ‏عُقَيْلُ بْنُ خَالِدٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏ابْنِ شِهَابٍ ‏ ‏أَنَّهُ قَالَ أَخْبَرَنِي ‏ ‏عُرْوَةُ بْنُ الزُّبَيْرِ ‏ ‏أَنَّ ‏ ‏عَائِشَةَ زَوْجَ النَّبِيِّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏أَخْبَرَتْهُ ‏ ‏أَنَّ ‏ ‏أُمَّ سُلَيْمٍ ‏ ‏أُمَّ بَنِي ‏ ‏أَبِي طَلْحَةَ ‏ ‏دَخَلَتْ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏بِمَعْنَى حَدِيثِ ‏ ‏هِشَامٍ ‏ ‏غَيْرَ أَنَّ فِيهِ قَالَ قَالَتْ ‏ ‏عَائِشَةُ ‏ ‏فَقُلْتُ لَهَا أُفٍّ لَكِ أَتَرَى الْمَرْأَةُ ذَلِكِ

ص مسلم 472
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=1&Rec=697
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُوسَى الرَّازِيُّ ‏ ‏وَسَهْلُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ ‏ ‏وَأَبُو كُرَيْبٍ ‏ ‏وَاللَّفْظُ ‏ ‏لِأَبِي كُرَيْبٍ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ ‏سَهْلٌ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏و قَالَ ‏ ‏الْآخَرَانِ ‏ ‏أَخْبَرَنَا ‏ ‏ابْنُ أَبِي زَائِدَةَ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِيهِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏مُصْعَبِ بْنِ شَيْبَةَ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏مُسَافِعِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عَائِشَةَ ‏ 
‏أَنَّ امْرَأَةً قَالَتْ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏هَلْ تَغْتَسِلُ الْمَرْأَةُ إِذَا احْتَلَمَتْ وَأَبْصَرَتْ الْمَاءَ فَقَالَ نَعَمْ فَقَالَتْ لَهَا ‏ ‏عَائِشَةُ ‏ ‏تَرِبَتْ يَدَاكِ ‏ ‏وَأُلَّتْ ‏ ‏قَالَتْ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏دَعِيهَا وَهَلْ يَكُونُ الشَّبَهُ إِلَّا مِنْ قِبَلِ ذَلِكِ إِذَا عَلَا مَاؤُهَا مَاءَ الرَّجُلِ أَشْبَهَ الْوَلَدُ أَخْوَالَهُ وَإِذَا عَلَا مَاءُ الرَّجُلِ مَاءَهَا أَشْبَهَ أَعْمَامَهُ

مسند أحمد 25295
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=6&Rec=26471
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏هِشَامٍ ‏ ‏قَالَ أَخْبَرَنِي ‏ ‏أَبِي ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏زَيْنَبَ ابْنَةِ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ ‏ ‏قَالَتْ ‏
‏قَالَتْ ‏ ‏أُمُّ سُلَيْمٍ ‏ ‏يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا ‏ ‏يَسْتَحْيِي مِنْ الْحَقِّ ‏ ‏هَلْ عَلَى الْمَرْأَةِ مِنْ غُسْلٍ إِذَا احْتَلَمَتْ قَالَ نَعَمْ إِذَا رَأَتْ الْمَاءَ فَضَحِكَتْ ‏ ‏أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ ‏ ‏قَالَتْ أَتَحْتَلِمُ الْمَرْأَةُ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏فَبِمَ يُشْبِهُ الْوَلَدُ

وهي احاديث صحيحه من الصحيحين
تصحيح الألباني لها :

الألباني 484
الحديث رقم 484 في السلسة الصحيحة الجزء الأول صفحة : 97
عن زينب بنت أم سلمة عن أمها أم سلمة قالت جاءت أم سليم إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسألته عن المرأة ترى في منامها ما يرى الرجل قال نعم إذا رأت الماء فلتغتسل فقلت فضحت النساء وهل تحتلم المرأة قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تربت يمينك فبم يشبهها ولدها إذا * ( صحيح ) _ صحيح أبي داود 236 : الروض 1201 : وأخرجه البخاري ومسلم .

http://arabic.islamicweb.com/books/albani.asp?id=2481

و لمن لا يفتح معه هذ الرابط :
http://www.alalbany.net/search/results.php?search=تحتلم&in=4

سلسلة الصحيحة الجزء الثالث صفحة 330 و الحديث رقم 1342 :
http://www.search.alalbany.net/view.php?id=1342
إذا رأت ذلك فأنزلت فعليها الغسل . عن أنس أن أم سليم سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم عن المرأة ترى في منامها ما يرى الرجل فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ( فذكره ) . فقالت أم سليم يا رسول الله أيكون هذا قال نعم ماء الرجل غليظ أبيض و ماء المرأة رقيق أصفر . فأيهما سبق أو علا أشبهه الولد .


و في كتاب صحيح إبن ماجه المجلد الأول صفحة 97 و الحديث رقم 485 :
http://arabic.islamicweb.com/books/albani.asp?id=2482
عن أنس أن أم سليم سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن المرأة ترى في منامها ما يرى الرجل فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا رأت ذلك فأنزلت فعليها الغسل فقالت أم سلمة يا رسول الله أيكون هذا قال نعم ماء الرجل غليظ أبيض وماء المرأة رقيق أصفر فأيهما سبق أو علا أشبهه الولد * ( صحيح ) _ الصحيحة 1342 الروض أيضاً و أخرجه مسلم .

و في السلسلة الصحيحة أيضاً المجلد السابع صفحة 330 و الحديث رقم 3493 :
http://www.search.alalbany.net/view.php?id=3494
أما أول أشراط الساعة فنار تخرج من المشرق فتحشر الناس إلى المغرب وأما أول ما يأكل منه أهل الجنة زيادة كبد حوت وأما شبه الولد أباه وأمه فإذا سبق ماء الرجل ماء المرأة نزع إليه الولد وإذا سبق ماء المرأة ماء الرجل نزع إليها

ماء المرأه رقيق اصفر
وهذا غالبا افرازات مهبلية عديمة اللون
Vaginal secretion
يدل علي جهل الرسول بذلك فكيف يصف الافرازات المهبليه بانها مني وكيف يدعوا انها بويضه ؟
والدليل ان الرسول يصف بانها تسبق وايضا تخرج عندما تحتلم المراه فهل تخرج البويضه عندما تحتلم المراه ؟ وهل تري المراه بويضتها عند الاحتلام ؟ هل هذا كلام يقبل من الذي ينطق عن الهوي ؟

وهي ايضا ليست صفراء اللون الا لو كان بها عدوي
Vaginal discharge
فهي لو اصفر مخضر تدل علي عدوي ترايكومونس
لو اصفر مبيض هي جونوريا

وهذه هي مجموعة كوارث ارقمها فقط برقم اثنين


ثالثا خطأ الترتيب

يقول القران والمفسرين ما وردت سابقا ان الماء الدافق يتحول الي علقه وهذا خطأ
فبعد اتحاد الحيوان المنوي بالبويضه وتكوين الزيجوت الذي بدا في الانقسام شكله كما كتب سفر ايوب مثل تخثر الجبن وهذا وهي مرحله تسبق مرحلة التعلق من جدار الرحم فهو غير معلق بشيئ ثم بعدها يكون مجموعه من الخلايا تغرس في داخل جدار الرحم وهو طبقة الاندومتريم المليئ بالدم
ويكون وصف القران ان الانسان علقه ثم مضغه خطأ فكان يجب ان يقول مضغه ثم علقه فالزيجوت يتحول الي ما يشبه اللبن المتخثر اولا قبل ان يبدا يتكون الحبل السري في التكون من اليوم 24 من الدوره او 14 من الاخصاب

رابعا خطا وصف العلقه

لايوجد شيئ في مراحل تكوين الجنين يكون فيه الجنين فقط دم متجلط وندرس معا الفكر الاسلامي

العلقة في المعاجم

لسان العرب
والعَلَقُ الدم، ما كان وقيل: هو الدم الجامد الغليظ، وقيل: الجامد قبل أَن ييبس، وقيل: هو ما اشتدت حمرته، والقطعة منه عَلَقة.
وفي حديث سَرِيَّةِ بني سُلَيْمٍ: فإِذا الطير ترميهم بالعَلَقِ أَي بقطع الدم، الواحدة عَلَقةٌ.
وفي حديث ابن أَبي أَوْفَى: أَنه بَزَقَ عَلَقَةٌ ثم مضى في صلاته أَي قطعة دمٍ منعقد.
وفي التنزيل: ثم خلقنا النُّطْفَة عَلَقةً؛ ومنه قيل لهذه الدابة التي تكون في الماء عَلَقةٌ لأَنها حمراء كالدم، وكل دم غليظ عَلَقٌ، والعَلَقُ: دود أَسود في الماء معروف، الواحدة عَلَقةٌ.
وعَلِق الدابةُ عَلَقاً: تعلَّقَتْ به العَلَقَة.
وقال الجوهري: عَلِقَت الدابةُ إِذا شربت الماءَ فعَلِقَت بها العَلَقة.
وعَلِقَتْ به عَلَقاً: لزمته.
ويقال: عَلِقَ العَلَقُ بحَنَك الدابة عَلَقاً إِذا عَضّ على موضع العُذّرة من حلقه يشرب الدم، وقد يُشْرَطُ موضعُ المَحَاجم من الإنسان ويُرْسل عليه العَلَقُ حتى يمص دمه.
والعَلَقَةُ دودة في الماء تمصُّ الدم، والجمع عَلَق.
المحيط : العَلَقَةُ : دويبة سوداءُ تكون في الماء الآسن وتمتص دم كلِّ ما تعلق به من الأحياء؛ قد تعلق العلَقة بحلق الدابة حين تشربُ من الماء الآسن. القطعة من الْعَلَق، وهو الدم الغليظ الجامد. طورٌ من أطوار الجنين  هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقُكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَةٍ.
http://lexicons.sakhr.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/1074061.html

والمفسرون

المؤمنون 14 : ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَامًا فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْمًا ثُمَّ أَنْشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ

من تفسير إبن كثير : أَيْ ثُمَّ صَيَّرْنَا النُّطْفَة وَهِيَ الْمَاء الدَّافِق الَّذِي يَخْرُج مِنْ صُلْب الرَّجُل وَهُوَ ظَهْره وَتَرَائِب الْمَرْأَة وَهِيَ عِظَام صَدْرهَا مَا بَيْن التَّرْقُوَة إِلَى السُّرَّة فَصَارَتْ عَلَقَة حَمْرَاء عَلَى شَكْل الْعَلَقَة مُسْتَطِيلَة قَالَ عِكْرِمَة وَهِيَ دَم
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...nSora=23&nAya=14&taf=KATHEER&l=arb&tashkeel=0
من تفسير القرطبي : " ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَة " وَهُوَ الدَّم الْجَامِد. وَالْعَلَق الدَّم الْعَبِيط ; أَيْ الطَّرِيّ . وَقِيلَ : الشَّدِيد الْحُمْرَة.
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=23&nAya=14
من تفسير الجلالين: "ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَة عَلَقَة" دَمًا جَامِدًا "
من تفسير الطبري : وَقَوْله : { ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَة عَلَقَة } يَقُول : ثُمَّ صَيَّرْنَا النُّطْفَة الَّتِي جَعَلْنَاهَا فِي قَرَار مَكِين عَلَقَة , وَهِيَ الْقِطْعَة مِنَ الدَّم .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=23&nAya=14
من تفسير القرطبي : " ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَة " وَهُوَ الدَّم الْجَامِد. وَالْعَلَق الدَّم الْعَبِيط ; أَيْ الطَّرِيّ . وَقِيلَ : الشَّدِيد الْحُمْرَة.
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=23&nAya=14

ليس هناك أي تشابه بين الجنين و دودة العلق لأن الجنين لا يمتص من دم الأم بأي نوع من الممصات الموجودة في هذه الدودة , و ما يحدث هو تبادل للدورة الدموية بين الأم و الجنين , فكل أنواع الطفيليات و الحشرات التي تتغذى على دماء الحيوانات أو تمتص عصارة النبات تمتص و لا تعطي , لون احمر


أما هروب الإعجازيون لتفسير العلقة على أنها تشبه دودة تعيش في البرك فهذا لم يرد على لسان أي مفسر , و لكن و كما يقولون : كل يؤخذ منه و يرد إلا صاحب هذا القبر , تعالوا نقرأ هذه الأحدايث لحاثة شق الصدر المزعومة :
صحيح مسلم 236
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=1&Rec=394
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏شَيْبَانُ بْنُ فَرُّوخَ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏حَمَّادُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏ثَابِتٌ الْبُنَانِيُّ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ‏ 
‏أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏أَتَاهُ ‏ ‏جِبْرِيلُ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏وَهُوَ يَلْعَبُ مَعَ الْغِلْمَانِ فَأَخَذَهُ ‏ ‏فَصَرَعَهُ ‏ ‏فَشَقَّ عَنْ قَلْبِهِ فَاسْتَخْرَجَ الْقَلْبَ فَاسْتَخْرَجَ مِنْهُ ‏ ‏عَلَقَةً ‏ ‏فَقَالَ هَذَا حَظُّ الشَّيْطَانِ مِنْكَ ثُمَّ غَسَلَهُ فِي طَسْتٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ بِمَاءِ ‏ ‏زَمْزَمَ ‏ ‏ثُمَّ ‏ ‏لَأَمَهُ ‏ ‏ثُمَّ أَعَادَهُ فِي مَكَانِهِ وَجَاءَ الْغِلْمَانُ يَسْعَوْنَ إِلَى أُمِّهِ ‏ ‏يَعْنِي ‏ ‏ظِئْرَهُ ‏ ‏فَقَالُوا إِنَّ ‏ ‏مُحَمَّدًا ‏ ‏قَدْ قُتِلَ فَاسْتَقْبَلُوهُ وَهُوَ ‏ ‏مُنْتَقِعُ ‏ ‏اللَّوْنِ قَالَ ‏ ‏أَنَسٌ ‏ ‏وَقَدْ كُنْتُ أَرْئِي أَثَرَ ذَلِكَ الْمِخْيَطِ فِي صَدْرِهِ

مسند أحمد 12048
‏ http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=12048&doc=6

حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏حَسَنٌ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏حَمَّادٌ ‏ ‏أَخْبَرَنَا ‏ ‏ثَابِتٌ الْبُنَانِيُّ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ‏ 
‏أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏أَتَاهُ ‏ ‏جِبْرِيلُ ‏ ‏وَهُوَ يَلْعَبُ مَعَ الْغِلْمَانِ فَأَخَذَهُ ‏ ‏فَصَرَعَهُ ‏ ‏وَشَقَّ عَنْ قَلْبِهِ فَاسْتَخْرَجَ الْقَلْبَ ثُمَّ شَقَّ الْقَلْبَ فَاسْتَخْرَجَ مِنْهُ ‏ ‏عَلَقَةً ‏ ‏فَقَالَ هَذِهِ حَظُّ الشَّيْطَانِ مِنْكَ قَالَ فَغَسَلَهُ فِي ‏ ‏طَسْتٍ ‏ ‏مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مِنْ مَاءِ ‏ ‏زَمْزَمَ ‏ ‏ثُمَّ ‏ ‏لَأَمَهُ ‏ ‏ثُمَّ أَعَادَهُ فِي مَكَانِهِ قَالَ وَجَاءَ الْغِلْمَانُ يَسْعَوْنَ إِلَى أُمِّهِ ‏ ‏يَعْنِي ‏ ‏ظِئْرَهُ ‏ ‏فَقَالُوا إِنَّ ‏ ‏مُحَمَّدًا ‏ ‏قَدْ قُتِلَ قَالَ فَاسْتَقْبَلُوهُ وَهُوَ ‏ ‏مُنْتَقِعُ ‏ ‏اللَّوْنِ ‏
‏قَالَ ‏ ‏أَنَسٌ ‏ ‏وَكُنْتُ أَرَى ‏ ‏أَثَرَ ‏ ‏الْمِخْيَطِ فِي صَدْرِهِ

و نقرأ سوياً تصحيح الألباني لهذا الحديث في سلسلة الصحيحة المجلد الأول – صفحة 715 برقم 373 : و سأذكر هذه الفقرة للإختصار :
http://arabic.islamicweb.com/books/albani.asp?id=7801
فأقبل طائران أبيضان كأنهما نسران فقال أحدهما لصاحبه أهو هو قال الآخر نعم فأقبلا يبتدراني فأخذاني فبطحاني للقفا فشقا بطني ثم استخرجا قلبي فشقاه فأخرجا منه علقتين سوداوين

إقرأ أيضا تصحيح الألباني لهذا الحديث في سلسلة الصحيحة الجزء الرابع – صفحة 59 برقم 1545 :
http://arabic.islamicweb.com/books/albani.asp?id=11861
أنا دعوة أبي إبراهيم ، وبشرى عيسى عليهما السلام ، ورأت أمي حين حملت بي أنه خرج منها نور أضاءت له قصور الشام ، واسترضعت في بني سعد بن بكر ، فبينا أنا في بهم لنا أتاني رجلان ، عليهما ثياب بيض ، معهما طست من ذهب مملوء ثلجا ، فأضجعاني ، فشقا بطني ، ثم استخرجا قلبي فشقاه ، فأخرجا منه علقة سوداء ، فألقياها ، ثم غسلا قلبي وبطني بذلك الثلج ، حتى انقياه رداه كما كان ، ثم قال أحدهما لصاحبه : زنه بعشرة من أمته . فوزنني بعشرة ، فوزنتهم ، ثم قال : زنه بمائة من أمته . فوزنني بمائة فوزنتهم ، ثم قال : زنه بألف من أمته ، فوزنني بألف فوزنتهم ، فقال : دعه عنك فلو وزنته بأمته لوزنهم ] . ( صحيح ) . انظر الروايات الأخرى لهذه الحادثة في الكتاب .

فهل كان رسول الإسلام يقصد دودة ؟؟؟
الموضوع كله موضوع تدليس و لعب بالألفاظ , لأنه هناك فارق كبير بين أن يقول دودة العلق أو دودة العلقة و أن يقول علق أو علقة بمعنى قطعة الدم !
لماذا أيضاً تدليس ؟؟ لأنهم لو رأوا في هذه المرحلة المبكرة من مراحل تكوين الجنين أن شكله يشبه أي شكل آخر لإختاروا من الدويبات الطفيلية التي تتغذي بإمتصاص دم العائل , مثلاً كلنا يعرف القراض الذي يصيب الكلاب و يتغذي بإمتصاص دمه و هو يشبه القرص عندما يكون فارغاً و يشبه الكرة عنما يكون ممتلئاً بالدم !
و لكن و كما ذكرت من قبل فأنه ليس هناك أي تشابه بين طريقة تغذية الجنيم بالدم من أمه و بين إمتصاص هذه الطفيليات للدم من عوائلها , لكن لو سلمنا أن الحبل السري يقوم مقام الممص , و لهذا شبهه العلي القدير بالعلقة , فمعنى هذا أنه علقة حتى يتم ولادته لأن علاقة الجنين بالحبل السري و بتبادل الدم مع أمه لا تنتهي إلا بعد الولادة و قطع هذا الحبل السري !
نعود للقرآن نفسه و في سورة العلق الآية الثانية :
خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ
تفسير الجلالين : " خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَان " الْجِنْس " مِنْ عَلَق " جَمْع عَلَقَة وَهِيَ الْقِطْعَة الْيَسِيرَة مِنْ الدَّم الْغَلِيظ
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=GALALEEN&nType=1&nSora=96&nAya=2

تفسير الطبري : ثُمَّ بَيَّنَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ فَقَالَ : { خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَان مِنْ عَلَق } يَعْنِي : مِنْ الدَّم , وَقَالَ : مِنْ عَلَق ; وَالْمُرَاد بِهِ مِنْ عَلَقَة , لِأَنَّهُ ذَهَبَ إِلَى الْجَمْع , كَمَا يُقَال : شَجَرَة وَشَجَر , وَقَصَبَة وَقَصَب , وَكَذَلِكَ عَلَقَة وَعَلَق. وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ : مِنْ عَلَق وَالْإِنْسَان فِي لَفْظ وَاحِد , لِأَنَّهُ فِي مَعْنَى جَمْع , وَإِنْ كَانَ فِي لَفْظ وَاحِد , فَلِذَلِكَ قِيلَ : مِنْ عَلَق .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=96&nAya=2
تفسير القرطبي : أَيْ مِنْ دَم ; جَمْع عَلَقَة , وَالْعَلَقَة الدَّم الْجَامِد ; وَإِذَا جَرَى فَهُوَ الْمَسْفُوح . وَقَالَ : " مِنْ عَلَق " فَذَكَرَهُ بِلَفْظِ الْجَمْع ; لِأَنَّهُ أَرَادَ بِالْإِنْسَانِ الْجَمْع , وَكُلّهمْ خُلِقُوا مِنْ عَلَق بَعْد النُّطْفَة . وَالْعَلَقَة : قِطْعَة مِنْ دَم رَطْب , سُمِّيَتْ بِذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهَا تَعْلَق لِرُطُوبَتِهَا بِمَا تَمُرّ عَلَيْهِ , فَإِذَا جَفَّتْ لَمْ تَكُنْ عَلَقَة . قَالَ الشَّاعِر : تَرَكْنَاهُ يَخِرّ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ يَمُجّ عَلَيْهِمَا عَلَق الْوَتِين وَخَصَّ الْإِنْسَان بِالذِّكْرِ تَشْرِيفًا لَهُ . وَقِيلَ : أَرَادَ أَنْ يُبَيِّن قَدْر نِعْمَته عَلَيْهِ , بِأَنْ خَلَقَهُ مِنْ عَلَقَة مَهِينَة , حَتَّى صَارَ بَشَرًا سَوِيًّا , وَعَاقِلًا مُمَيِّزًا .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=96&nAya=2
تفسير الميزان : و قوله: «خلق الإنسان من علق» المراد جنس الإنسان المتناسل و العلق الدم المنجمد و المراد به ما يستحيل إليه النطفة في الرحم.
http://www.holyquran.net/cgi-bin/taqreeb.pl


و الآن ... هل نستطيع أن نفسر هذه الآية على أن الأنسان خلق من دودة ؟؟؟
الموضوع برمته هو لعب بالألفاظ و تحميل كلام القرآن ما لم يقصده على الإطلاق .

و ما زلت أتسائل أين هي مرحلة العلقة في تكوين الجنين و ما هي إسمها العلمي ؟؟ لا يوجد .


خامسا المضغه

المؤمنون 14 : ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَامًا فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْمًا ثُمَّ أَنْشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ

وكلمة مضغه اي شيئ مضغ والقران قال مضغه ولم يقل كمضغه
ومعني كلمو مضغه

مضغ (لسان العرب)
مَضَغَ يَمْضَغُ ويَمْضُغُ مَضْغاً: لاكَ.
وأَمْضَغَه الشيءَ ومَضَّغَه: أَلاكَه إِياه؛ قال: أُمْضِغُ مَن شاحَنَ عُوداً مُرّا شاحَن: عادَى؛ وقال: هاعٍ يُمَضِّغُني ، ويُصْبِحُ سادِراً ، سلكاً بِلَحْمِي ، ذِئْبُه لا يَشْبَعُ ومَضَغَ الطعامَ يَمْضَغه مَضْغاً.
والمَضاغ، بالفتح: ما يُمْضَغُ، وفي التهذيب: كلُّ طعام يُمْضَغ.
وما ذُقْتُ مَضاغاً ولا لَواكاً أَي ما ذُقتُ ما يُمْضَغ.
ويقال:ما عندنا مَضاغٌ، وهذه كِسرة لَيِّنة المَضاغِ.
والمُضْغةُ القِطْعةُ من اللَّحم لمكان المضغ أَيضاً. التهذيب: المُضْغة قِطعة لحم، وقيل: تكون المُضغة غيرَ اللحم. يقال: أَطْيَبُ مُضْغةٍ أَكَلَها الناسُ صَيْحانِيّةٌ مَصْلِيَّةٌ.
وقال خالد بن جَنْبةَ: المُضْغةُ من اللحمَ قدْرُ ما يُلْقي الإِنسانُ في فيه، ومنه قيل: في الإِنسان مُضغتانِ إِذا صَلَحَتا صَلَحَ البَدَنُ: القلْبُ واللِّسانُ، والجمع مُضَغٌ، وقلْب الإِنسان مُضْغة من جسَده. التهذيب: إِذا صارت العَلَقة التي خُلِقَ منها الإِنسان لَحْمة فهي مُضغة.
وفي الحديث: إن خلق أَحدكم يجمع في بطن أُمه أَربعين يوماً نطفة ثم أَربعين يوماً عَلَقَة ثم أَربعين يوماً مضغة ثم يبعث الله إليه الملَك.
المحيط : المُضْغَةُ : مايُمْضَغُ من لحمٍ وغيره؛ جعلهُ مُضغةً في أفواه النَّاسِ، أي عَرَّضه للانتقاد والسُّوءِ. ـ: العَلَقة التي خُلِقَ الإنسانُ منها إذا صارت لحمةفَخَلَقْنَا المُضْغَةَ عِظَاماً/ مُضَغُ الأمور، هي صِغَارُها ج مُضَغٌ.
الغني : مُضْغَةٌ - ج: مُضَغٌ. [م ض غ]. 1."يَلُوكُ مُضْغَةً فِي فَمِهِ": القِطْعَةُ تُمْضَغُ مِنْ خُبْزٍ أَوْ لَحْمٍ وَغْيرِهِمَا، لُقْمَةٌ.    "وَجَدَ طَعَامَهُ مُضْغَةً سَائِغَةً". 2."صَارَ مُضْغَةً فِي أَفْوَاهِ النَّاسِ": كَأَنَّهُ لُقْمَةٌ يَلُوكُهَا النَّاسُ، كِنَايَةً عَنِ التَّعْرِيضِ بِهِ. 3."مُضَغُ الأُمُورِ" : الأُمُورُ الَّتِي لاَ أَهَمِّيَّةَ لَهَا. 4.فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَاماً(قرآن) : العَلَقَةُ الَّتِي خُلِقَ مِنْهَا الإِنْسَانُ إِذَا صَارَتْ لَحْمَةً.

التفاسير

الطبري
{ فَخَـلَقْنا العَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً } يقول: فَجعلنا ذلك الدم مضغة، وهي القطعة من اللـحم.

الرازي
قوله تعالى: { فَخَلَقْنَا ٱلْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً } أي جعلنا ذلك الدم الجامد مضغة أي قطعة لحم كأنها مقدار ما يمضغ كالغرفة وهي مقدار ما يغترف، وسمى التحويل خلقاً لأنه سبحانه يفني بعض أعراضها ويخلق أعراضاً غيرها فسمى خلق الأعراض خلقاً لها وكأنه سبحانه وتعالى يخلق فيها أجزاء زائدة.

ابن كثير
{ فَخَلَقْنَا ٱلْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً } وهي قطعة كالبضعة من اللحم، لا شكل فيها ولا تخطيط

البيضاوي
{ فَخَلَقْنَا ٱلْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً } فصيرناها قطعة لحم.

فهل الجنين يكون قطعة لحم ممضوغه ؟ هل هذا يقبل ؟ واين التشبيه ؟

سادسا كارثة تغير المضغه الي عظم وكسو العظم باللحم


http://embryology.med.unsw.edu.au/wwwhuman/Stages/Stage7.htm
و سأنقل لكم ما قاله المفسرون
فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَامًا فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْمًا
من تفسير إبن كثير : فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَة مُضْغَة" وَهِيَ قِطْعَة كَالْبَضْعَةِ مِنْ اللَّحْم لَا شَكْل فِيهَا وَلَا تَخْطِيط فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَة عِظَامًا " يَعْنِي شَكَّلْنَاهَا ذَات رَأْس وَيَدَيْنِ وَرِجْلَيْنِ عِظَامهَا وَعَصَبهَا وَعُرُوقهَا وَقَرَأَ آخَرُونَ " فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَة عِظَامًا " قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَهُوَ عَظْم الصُّلْب فِي الصَّحِيح مِنْ حَدِيث أَبِي الزِّنَاد عَنْ الْأَعْرَج عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " كُلّ جَسَد اِبْن آدَم يَبْلَى إِلَّا عَجْب الذَّنَب مِنْهُ خُلِقَ وَمِنْهُ يُرَكَّب " " فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَام لَحْمًا " أَيْ جَعَلْنَا عَلَى ذَلِكَ مَا يَسْتُرهُ وَيَشُدّهُ وَيُقَوِّيه
و أيضاً :
" فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَة عِظَامًا " قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَهُوَ عَظْم الصُّلْب فِي الصَّحِيح مِنْ حَدِيث أَبِي الزِّنَاد عَنْ الْأَعْرَج عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " كُلّ جَسَد اِبْن آدَم يَبْلَى إِلَّا عَجْب الذَّنَب مِنْهُ خُلِقَ وَمِنْهُ يُرَكَّب " " فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَام لَحْمًا " أَيْ جَعَلْنَا عَلَى ذَلِكَ مَا يَسْتُرهُ وَيَشُدّهُ وَيُقَوِّيه ثُمَّ" ثُمَّ أَنْشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَر " أَيْ ثُمَّ نَفَخْنَا فِيهِ الرُّوح فَتَحَرَّكَ وَصَارَ خَلْقًا آخَر ذَا سَمْع وَبَصَر وَإِدْرَاك وَحَرَكَة وَاضْطِرَاب "

من تفسير الجلالين : "فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَة مُضْغَة" لَحْمَة قَدْر مَا يُمْضَغ "فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَة عِظَامًا فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَام لَحْمًا"
من تفسير الطبري : فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً يَقُول : فَجَعَلْنَا ذَلِكَ الدَّم مُضْغَة , وَهِيَ الْقِطْعَة مِنَ اللَّحْم.
فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَامًا
وَقَوْله : { فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَة عِظَامًا } يَقُول : فَجَعَلْنَا تِلْكَ الْمُضْغَة اللَّحْم عِظَامًا . وَقَدِ اخْتَلَفَتِ الْقُرَّاء فِي قِرَاءَة ذَلِكَ , فَقَرَأَتْهُ عَامَّة قُرَّاء الْحِجَاز وَالْعِرَاق سِوَى عَاصِم : { فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَة عِظَامًا } عَلَى الْجِمَاع , وَكَانَ عَاصِم وَعَبْد اللَّه يَقْرَآنِ ذَلِكَ : " عَظْمًا " فِي الْحَرْفَيْنِ عَلَى التَّوْحِيد جَمِيعًا . وَالْقِرَاءَة الَّتِي نَخْتَار فِي ذَلِكَ الْجِمَاع , لِإِجْمَاعِ الْحُجَّة مِنَ الْقُرَّاء عَلَيْهِ.
فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْمًا
وَقَوْله : { فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَام لَحْمًا } يَقُول : فَأَلْبَسْنَا الْعِظَام لَحْمًا . وَقَدْ ذُكِرَ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ فِي قِرَاءَة عَبْد اللَّه : " ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَة عَظْمًا وَعَصَبًا فَكَسَوْنَاهُ لَحْمًا " .
من تفسير القرطبي : " ثُمَّ مِنْ مُضْغَة " وَهِيَ لَحْمَة قَلِيلَة قَدْر مَا يُمْضَغ ; وَمِنْهُ الْحَدِيث ( أَلَا وَإِنَّ فِي الْجَسَد مُضْغَة ) . وَهَذِهِ الْأَطْوَار أَرْبَعَة أَشْهُر . قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس : ( وَفِي الْعَشْر بَعْد الْأَشْهُر الْأَرْبَعَة يُنْفَخ فِيهِ الرُّوح ) , فَذَلِكَ عِدَّة الْمُتَوَفَّى عَنْهَا زَوْجهَا ; أَرْبَعَة أَشْهُر وَعَشْر .

إذن النص القرآني واضح , فخلقنا العلقة مضغة تعني أن العلقة تحولت إلى مضغة , و كذلك فخلقنا المضغة عظاماً ,
فلم يذكر القرآن شيئاً عن إنتشار لا عظام و لا غضاريف و أرجو أن تبدأوا المشاهدة مرة أخرى من المرحلة 13 و التي تبدا من عمر 28 يوم و يقول لي ماذا إستجد على هذا الجنين أكثر من الزيادة في الحجم ؟؟؟


هل رأي أحد منكم في هذه الصور أو في صور أي آشعة سونار هيكلاً عظمياً في أي مرحلة من مراحل عمر الجنين ؟؟
هل سبق و أن رأينا إمرأة أُجهضت و كان نتيجة الإجهاض هيكلاً عظمياً يعني هيكل عظمي نونو ؟؟ أو هل أظهرت أي صورة آشعة قطعة من العظم ؟؟ لماذا هذا السؤال الغبي الذي إن دل يدل على جهل سائله إذا سأله في أيامنا هذه ! فلماذا أساله ؟؟
نقرأ من تفسير إبن كثير ما يأتي :
" فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَة عِظَامًا " قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَهُوَ عَظْم الصُّلْب فِي الصَّحِيح مِنْ حَدِيث أَبِي الزِّنَاد عَنْ الْأَعْرَج عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " كُلّ جَسَد اِبْن آدَم يَبْلَى إِلَّا عَجْب الذَّنَب مِنْهُ خُلِقَ وَمِنْهُ يُرَكَّب " " فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَام لَحْمًا " أَيْ جَعَلْنَا عَلَى ذَلِكَ مَا يَسْتُرهُ وَيَشُدّهُ وَيُقَوِّيه ثُمَّ" ثُمَّ أَنْشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَر " أَيْ ثُمَّ نَفَخْنَا فِيهِ الرُّوح فَتَحَرَّكَ وَصَارَ خَلْقًا آخَر ذَا سَمْع وَبَصَر وَإِدْرَاك وَحَرَكَة وَاضْطِرَاب "
و لكن كله يؤخذ منه ويرد إلا صاحب هذا القبر , تعالوا ننظر على هذه الأحاديث :
صحيح البخاري 4554
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=7310
حَدَّثَنِي ‏ ‏مُحَمَّدٌ ‏ ‏أَخْبَرَنَا ‏ ‏أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏الْأَعْمَشِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِي صَالِحٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ‏ ‏رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ 
‏قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏مَا بَيْنَ النَّفْخَتَيْنِ أَرْبَعُونَ قَالَ أَرْبَعُونَ يَوْمًا قَالَ أَبَيْتُ قَالَ أَرْبَعُونَ شَهْرًا قَالَ أَبَيْتُ قَالَ أَرْبَعُونَ سَنَةً قَالَ أَبَيْتُ قَالَ ثُمَّ يُنْزِلُ اللَّهُ مِنْ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَيَنْبُتُونَ كَمَا يَنْبُتُ الْبَقْلُ لَيْسَ مِنْ الْإِنْسَانِ شَيْءٌ إِلَّا يَبْلَى إِلَّا عَظْمًا وَاحِدًا وَهُوَ عَجْبُ الذَّنَبِ وَمِنْهُ يُرَكَّبُ الْخَلْقُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ
صحيح مسلم 5254
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=1&Rec=6760
‏و حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏الْمُغِيرَةُ يَعْنِي الْحِزَامِيَّ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِي الزِّنَادِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏الْأَعْرَجِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ‏ 
‏أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ ‏كُلُّ ابْنِ ‏ ‏آدَمَ ‏ ‏يَأْكُلُهُ التُّرَابُ إِلَّا ‏ ‏عَجْبَ الذَّنَبِ ‏ ‏مِنْهُ خُلِقَ وَفِيهِ ‏ ‏يُرَكَّبُ

و نقرأ أيضاً مسند أحمد 10073 / سنن ابن ماجه 4256 / سنن النسائي 2050 / سنن أبي داود 4118 / موطأ مالك 503 فهل هذا يكفي ؟
إقرأ أيضاً تصحيح الشيخ الألباني لهذا التخريف :
صحيح أبي داود المجلد الثالث – صفحة 898 – الحديث رقم 3969
http://arabic.islamicweb.com/books/albani.asp?id=15741
عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال كل ابن آدم تأكل الأرض إلا عجب الذنب منه خلق وفيه يركب * ( صحيح ) _ ابن ماجه 4266 : وأخرجه البخاري ومسلم .

و بالمناسبة هذه خرافة علمية أيضاً و لكن ليس مجالها الآن , و لكن الغرض من ذكرها هو توضيح ما قصده رسول الإسلام من تحول المضغة إلى عظماً كما جاء في قراءة عاصم و عبد الله


الكارثه السابعه بقاء الحيوانات المنويه حيه 40 يوم


الحج 5 : يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِنَ الْبَعْثِ فَإِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَةٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ مُضْغَةٍ مُخَلَّقَةٍ وَغَيْرِ مُخَلَّقَةٍ لِنُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ وَنُقِرُّ فِي الْأَرْحَامِ مَا نَشَاءُ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى ثُمَّ نُخْرِجُكُمْ طِفْلًا ثُمَّ لِتَبْلُغُوا أَشُدَّكُمْ وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُتَوَفَّى وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرَدُّ إِلَى أَرْذَلِ الْعُمُرِ لِكَيْلَا يَعْلَمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ عِلْمٍ شَيْئًا وَتَرَى الْأَرْضَ هَامِدَةً فَإِذَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْهَا الْمَاءَ اهْتَزَّتْ وَرَبَتْ وَأَنْبَتَتْ مِنْ كُلِّ زَوْجٍ بهيج
" مِنْ نُطْفَة " وَهُوَ الْمَنِيّ ; سُمِّيَ نُطْفَة لِقِلَّتِهِ , وَهُوَ الْقَلِيل مِنْ الْمَاء , وَقَدْ يَقَع عَلَى الْكَثِير مِنْهُ ; وَمِنْهُ الْحَدِيث ( حَتَّى يَسِير الرَّاكِب بَيْن النُّطْفَتَيْنِ لَا يَخْشَى جَوْرًا ) . أَرَادَ بَحْر الْمَشْرِق وَبَحْر الْمَغْرِب . وَالنَّطْف : الْقَطْر . نَطَفَ يَنْطِف وَيَنْطُف . وَلَيْلَة نَطُوفَة دَائِمَة الْقَطْر . " ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَة " وَهُوَ الدَّم الْجَامِد . وَالْعَلَق الدَّم الْعَبِيط ; أَيْ الطَّرِيّ . وَقِيلَ : الشَّدِيد الْحُمْرَة . " ثُمَّ مِنْ مُضْغَة " وَهِيَ لَحْمَة قَلِيلَة قَدْر مَا يُمْضَغ ; وَمِنْهُ الْحَدِيث ( أَلَا وَإِنَّ فِي الْجَسَد مُضْغَة ) . وَهَذِهِ الْأَطْوَار أَرْبَعَة أَشْهُر . قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس : ( وَفِي الْعَشْر بَعْد الْأَشْهُر الْأَرْبَعَة يُنْفَخ فِيهِ الرُّوح , فَذَلِكَ عِدَّة الْمُتَوَفَّى عَنْهَا زَوْجهَا ; أَرْبَعَة أَشْهُر وَعَشْر .

وَفِي الصَّحِيح عَنْ أَنَس بْن مَالِك - وَرَفَعَ الْحَدِيث - قَالَ : ( إِنَّ اللَّه قَدْ وَكَّلَ بِالرَّحِمِ مَلَكًا فَيَقُول أَيْ رَبّ نُطْفَة . أَيْ رَبّ عَلَقَة . أَيْ رَبّ مُضْغَة . فَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّه أَنْ يَقْضِي خَلْقًا قَالَ قَالَ الْمَلَك أَيْ رَبّ ذَكَر أَوْ أُنْثَى شَقِيّ أَوْ سَعِيد . فَمَا الرِّزْق فَمَا الْأَجَل . فَيُكْتَب كَذَلِكَ فِي بَطْن أُمّه ) .

وَفِي الصَّحِيح أَيْضًا عَنْ حُذَيْفَة بْن أَسِيد الْغِفَارِيّ قَالَ : سَمِعْت رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُول : ( إِذَا مَرَّ بِالنُّطْفَةِ ثِنْتَانِ وَأَرْبَعُونَ لَيْلَة بَعَثَ اللَّه إِلَيْهَا مَلَكًا فَصَوَّرَهَا وَخَلَقَ سَمْعهَا وَبَصَرهَا وَجِلْدهَا وَلَحْمهَا وَعِظَامهَا ثُمَّ يَقُول أَيْ رَبّ أَذَكَر أَمْ أُنْثَى . . . ) وَذَكَرَ الْحَدِيث .

وَفِي الصَّحِيح عَنْ عَبْد اللَّه بْن مَسْعُود قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ الصَّادِق الْمَصْدُوق ( إِنَّ أَحَدكُمْ يُجْمَع خَلْقه فِي بَطْن أُمّه أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا ثُمَّ يَكُون فِي ذَلِكَ عَلَقَة مِثْل ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يَكُون مُضْغَة مِثْل ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يُرْسَل الْمَلَك فَيَنْفُخ فِيهِ الرُّوح وَيُؤْمَر بِأَرْبَعِ كَلِمَات بِكَتْبِ رِزْقه وَأَجَله وَعَمَله وَشَقِيّ أَوْ سَعِيد . . . ) الْحَدِيث . فَهَذَا الْحَدِيث مُفَسِّر لِلْأَحَادِيثِ الْأُوَل ; فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ : ( يُجْمَع أَحَدكُمْ فِي بَطْن أُمّه أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا نُطْفَة ثُمَّ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا عَلَقَة ثُمَّ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا مُضْغَة ثُمَّ يُبْعَث الْمَلَك فَيَنْفُخ فِيهِ الرُّوح ) فَهَذِهِ أَرْبَعَة أَشْهُر وَفِي الْعَشْر يَنْفُخ الْمَلَك الرُّوح , وَهَذِهِ عِدَّة الْمُتَوَفَّى عَنْهَا زَوْجهَا كَمَا قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس .

الحج 5

فَإِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَةٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ مُضْغَةٍ مُخَلَّقَةٍ وَغَيْرِ مُخَلَّقَةٍ لِنُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ وَنُقِرُّ فِي الْأَرْحَامِ مَا نَشَاءُ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى ثُمَّ نُخْرِجُكُمْ طِفْلًا

أَيْ ثُمَّ جَعَلَ نَسْله مِنْ سُلَالَة مِنْ مَاء مَهِين " ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَة ثُمَّ مِنْ مُضْغَة " وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ إِذَا اِسْتَقَرَّتْ النُّطْفَة فِي رَحِم الْمَرْأَة مَكَثَتْ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا كَذَلِكَ يُضَاف إِلَيْهِ مَا يَجْتَمِع إِلَيْهَا ثُمَّ تَنْقَلِب عَلَقَة حَمْرَاء بِإِذْنِ اللَّه فَتَمْكُث كَذَلِكَ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا ثُمَّ تَسْتَحِيل فَتَصِير مُضْغَة قِطْعَة مِنْ لَحْم لَا شَكْل فِيهَا وَلَا تَخْطِيط

فَإِذَا مَضَى عَلَيْهَا أَرْبَعُونَ يَوْمًا وَثَمَّ مُضْغَة أَرْسَلَ اللَّه تَعَالَى إِلَيْهَا مَلَكًا فَنَفَخَ فِيهَا الرُّوح وَسَوَّاهَا كَمَا يَشَاء اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ مِنْ حُسْن وَقُبْح وَذَكَر وَأُنْثَى وَكَتَبَ رِزْقهَا وَأَجَلهَا وَشَقِيّ أَوْ سَعِيد

نطفه مخلقه وغير مخلقه

فَإِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ تُرَاب ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَة ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَة ثُمَّ مِنْ مُضْغَة مُخَلَّقَة وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة " فَإِذَا بَلَغَتْ مُضْغَة نُكِّسَتْ فِي الْخَلْق الرَّابِع فَكَانَتْ نَسَمَة وَإِنْ كَانَتْ غَيْر مُخَلَّقَة قَذَفَتْهَا الْأَرْحَام دَمًا

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...&l=arb&nSora=22&nAya=5&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0



38 ثُمَّ كَانَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقَ فَسَوَّى

ثُمَّ كَانَ دَمًا مِنْ بَعْد مَا كَانَ نُطْفَة

39 فَجَعَلَ مِنْهُ الزَّوْجَيْنِ الذَّكَرَ وَالْأُنْثَى

أَيْ فَصَارَ عَلَقَة ثُمَّ مُضْغَة ثُمَّ شُكِّلَ وَنُفِخَ فِيهِ الرُّوح فَصَارَ خَلْقًا آخَر سَوِيًّا سَلِيم الْأَعْضَاء ذَكَرًا أَوْ أُنْثَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّه وَتَقْدِيره

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...nSora=75&nAya=38&taf=KATHEER&l=arb&tashkeel=0



العمران 6

هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَوِّرُكُمْ فِي الْأَرْحَامِ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ

إِذَا وَقَعَتْ النُّطْفَة فِي الْأَرْحَام , طَارَتْ فِي الْجَسَد أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا , ثُمَّ تَكُون عَلَقَة أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا , ثُمَّ تَكُون مُضْغَة أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا , فَإِذَا بَلَغَ أَنْ يُخَلَّق بَعَثَ اللَّه مَلَكًا يُصَوِّرهَا , فَيَأْتِي الْمَلَك بِتُرَابٍ بَيْن أُصْبُعَيْهِ , فَيَخْلِطهُ فِي الْمُضْغَة ثُمَّ يَعْجِنهُ بِهَا ثُمَّ يُصَوِّرهَا كَمَا يُؤْمَر , فَيَقُول : أَذَكَر أَوْ أُنْثَى

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=3&nAya=6

( إِنَّ اللَّه تَعَالَى يَخْلُق عِظَام الْجَنِين وَغَضَارِيفه مِنْ مَنِيّ الرَّجُل وَشَحْمه وَلَحْمه مِنْ مَنِيّ الْمَرْأَة )

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=3&nAya=6





البخاري 3085

‏إن أحدكم يجمع في بطن أمه أربعين يوما ثم يكون ‏ ‏علقة ‏ ‏مثل ذلك ثم يكون ‏ ‏مضغة ‏ ‏مثل ذلك ثم يبعث الله إليه ملكا بأربع كلمات فيكتب عمله وأجله ورزقه وشقي أو سعيد ثم ينفخ فيه الروح فإن الرجل ليعمل بعمل أهل النار حتى ما يكون بينه وبينها إلا ذراع فيسبق عليه الكتاب فيعمل بعمل أهل الجنة فيدخل الجنة وإن الرجل ليعمل بعمل أهل الجنة حتى ما يكون بينه وبينها إلا ذراع فيسبق عليه الكتاب فيعمل بعمل أهل النار فيدخل النار

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=3085&doc=0



مسند احمد

‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إن ‏ ‏النطفة ‏ ‏تكون في الرحم أربعين يوما على حالها لا ‏ ‏تغير فإذا مضت الأربعون صارت ‏ ‏علقة ‏ ‏ثم ‏ ‏مضغة ‏ ‏كذلك ثم عظاما كذلك فإذا أراد الله أن يسوي خلقه بعث إليها ملكا فيقول الملك الذي يليه أي رب أذكر أم أنثى ‏ ‏أشقي أم سعيد أقصير أم طويل أناقص أم زائد قوته وأجله أصحيح أم ‏ ‏سقيم ‏ ‏قال فيكتب ذلك كله فقال رجل من القوم ففيم العمل إذن وقد فرغ من هذا كله قال اعملوا فكل سيوجه لما خلق له

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=3372&doc=6

و قبل أن يخرج علينا الأخوة المسلمون بأن هذه التفاسير لا يؤخذ بها لأنه كل يؤخذ منه و يرد إلا صاحب هذا القبر , نقول لهم أنهم ما أتوا بشيئ من عندهم , بل ما كل ما قالوه أخذوه من صاحب هذا القبر :


مسند أحمد 3372
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=6&Rec=3410
‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏هُشَيْمٌ ‏ ‏أَنْبَأَنَا ‏ ‏عَلِيُّ بْنُ زَيْدٍ ‏ ‏قَالَ سَمِعْتُ ‏ ‏أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏يُحَدِّثُ قَالَ قَالَ ‏ ‏عَبْدُ اللَّهِ ‏ 
‏قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏إِنَّ ‏ ‏النُّطْفَةَ ‏ ‏تَكُونُ فِي الرَّحِمِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا عَلَى حَالِهَا لَا ‏ ‏تَغَيَّرُ فَإِذَا مَضَتْ الْأَرْبَعُونَ صَارَتْ ‏ ‏عَلَقَةً ‏ ‏ثُمَّ ‏ ‏مُضْغَةً ‏ ‏كَذَلِكَ ثُمَّ عِظَامًا كَذَلِكَ فَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُسَوِّيَ خَلْقَهُ بَعَثَ إِلَيْهَا مَلَكًا فَيَقُولُ الْمَلَكُ الَّذِي يَلِيهِ أَيْ رَبِّ أَذَكَرٌ أَمْ أُنْثَى ‏ ‏أَشَقِيٌّ أَمْ سَعِيدٌ أَقَصِيرٌ أَمْ طَوِيلٌ أَنَاقِصٌ أَمْ زَائِدٌ قُوتُهُ وَأَجَلُهُ أَصَحِيحٌ أَمْ ‏ ‏سَقِيمٌ ‏ ‏قَالَ فَيَكْتُبُ ذَلِكَ كُلَّهُ فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْقَوْمِ فَفِيمَ الْعَمَلُ إِذَنْ وَقَدْ فُرِغَ مِنْ هَذَا كُلِّهِ قَالَ اعْمَلُوا فَكُلٌّ سَيُوَجَّهُ لِمَا خُلِقَ لَهُ

مسند أحمد 12042
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=12042&doc=6
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏يُونُسُ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏حَمَّادٌ يَعْنِي ابْنَ زَيْدٍ ‏ ‏أَخْبَرَنَا ‏ ‏عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏جَدِّهِ ‏ ‏أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ‏ 
‏يَرْفَعُ الْحَدِيثَ قَالَ ‏ ‏إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ قَدْ وَكَّلَ بِالرَّحِمِ مَلَكًا فَيَقُولُ أَيْ رَبِّ نُطْفَةٌ أَيْ رَبِّ ‏ ‏عَلَقَةٌ ‏ ‏أَيْ رَبِّ ‏ ‏مُضْغَةٌ ‏ ‏وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ أَنْ يَقْضِيَ خَلْقَهَا قَالَ يَقُولُ أَيْ رَبِّ ذَكَرٌ أَوْ أُنْثَى شَقِيٌّ أَوْ سَعِيدٌ فَمَا الرِّزْقُ فَمَا الْأَجَلُ قَالَ فَيُكْتَبُ كَذَلِكَ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ ‏
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏حَمَّادُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَنَسٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ النَّبِيِّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏نَحْوَهُ

سنن ابن ماجه 73
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=73&doc=5
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏وَكِيعٌ ‏ ‏وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ فُضَيْلٍ ‏ ‏وَأَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عَلِيُّ بْنُ مَيْمُونٍ الرَّقِّيُّ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ‏ ‏وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُبَيْدٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏الْأَعْمَشِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏زَيْدِ بْنِ وَهْبٍ ‏ ‏قَالَ قَالَ ‏ ‏عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ ‏ 
‏حَدَّثَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏وَهُوَ الصَّادِقُ الْمَصْدُوقُ أَنَّهُ ‏ ‏يُجْمَعُ خَلْقُ أَحَدِكُمْ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا ثُمَّ يَكُونُ عَلَقَةً مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يَكُونُ ‏ ‏مُضْغَةً ‏ ‏مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ الْمَلَكَ فَيُؤْمَرُ بِأَرْبَعِ كَلِمَاتٍ فَيَقُولُ اكْتُبْ عَمَلَهُ وَأَجَلَهُ وَرِزْقَهُ وَشَقِيٌّ أَمْ سَعِيدٌ فَوَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ إِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهَا إِلَّا ذِرَاعٌ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ ‏ ‏الْكِتَابُ ‏ ‏فَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ فَيَدْخُلُهَا وَإِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهَا إِلَّا ذِرَاعٌ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ ‏ ‏الْكِتَابُ ‏ ‏فَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَيَدْخُلُهَا
سنن أبي داود 4085
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=4085&doc=4
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏حَفْصُ بْنُ عُمَرَ النَّمَرِيُّ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏شُعْبَةُ ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَثِيرٍ ‏ ‏أَخْبَرَنَا ‏ ‏سُفْيَانُ ‏ ‏الْمَعْنَى وَاحِدٌ وَالْإِخْبَارُ فِي حَدِيثِ ‏ ‏سُفْيَانَ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏الْأَعْمَشِ ‏ ‏قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏زَيْدُ بْنُ وَهْبٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ 
‏حَدَّثَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏وَهُوَ الصَّادِقُ الْمَصْدُوقُ ‏ ‏إِنَّ خَلْقَ أَحَدِكُمْ ‏ ‏يُجْمَعُ ‏ ‏فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا ثُمَّ يَكُونُ ‏ ‏عَلَقَةً ‏ ‏مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يَكُونُ ‏ ‏مُضْغَةً ‏ ‏مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يُبْعَثُ إِلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ فَيُؤْمَرُ بِأَرْبَعِ كَلِمَاتٍ فَيُكْتَبُ رِزْقُهُ وَأَجَلُهُ وَعَمَلُهُ ثُمَّ يُكْتَبُ شَقِيٌّ أَوْ سَعِيدٌ ثُمَّ يُنْفَخُ فِيهِ الرُّوحُ فَإِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهَا إِلَّا ذِرَاعٌ ‏ ‏أَوْ ‏ ‏قِيدُ ‏ ‏ذِرَاعٍ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ ‏ ‏الْكِتَابُ ‏ ‏فَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ فَيَدْخُلُهَا وَإِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهَا إِلَّا ذِرَاعٌ ‏ ‏أَوْ ‏ ‏قِيدُ ‏ ‏ذِرَاعٍ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ ‏ ‏الْكِتَابُ ‏ ‏فَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَيَدْخُلُهَا
صحيح البخاري 307
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=307&doc=0
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏مُسَدَّدٌ ‏ ‏قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏حَمَّادٌ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ‏ 
‏عَنْ النَّبِيِّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ ‏إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَكَّلَ بِالرَّحِمِ مَلَكًا يَقُولُ يَا رَبِّ نُطْفَةٌ يَا رَبِّ ‏ ‏عَلَقَةٌ ‏ ‏يَا رَبِّ ‏ ‏مُضْغَةٌ ‏ ‏فَإِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْضِيَ خَلْقَهُ قَالَ أَذَكَرٌ أَمْ أُنْثَى شَقِيٌّ أَمْ سَعِيدٌ فَمَا الرِّزْقُ وَالْأَجَلُ فَيُكْتَبُ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ

صحيح البخاري ‏2969
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=5031
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏الْحَسَنُ بْنُ الرَّبِيعِ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَبُو الْأَحْوَصِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏الْأَعْمَشِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏زَيْدِ بْنِ وَهْبٍ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ ‏عَبْدُ اللَّهِ ‏ 
‏حَدَّثَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏وَهُوَ الصَّادِقُ الْمَصْدُوقُ قَالَ ‏ ‏إِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ ‏ ‏يُجْمَعُ ‏ ‏خَلْقُهُ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا ثُمَّ يَكُونُ ‏ ‏عَلَقَةً ‏ ‏مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يَكُونُ ‏ ‏مُضْغَةً ‏ ‏مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُ اللَّهُ مَلَكًا فَيُؤْمَرُ بِأَرْبَعِ كَلِمَاتٍ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ اكْتُبْ عَمَلَهُ وَرِزْقَهُ وَأَجَلَهُ وَشَقِيٌّ أَوْ سَعِيدٌ ثُمَّ يُنْفَخُ فِيهِ الرُّوحُ فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ مِنْكُمْ لَيَعْمَلُ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْجَنَّةِ إِلَّا ذِرَاعٌ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ كِتَابُهُ فَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ وَيَعْمَلُ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ النَّارِ إِلَّا ذِرَاعٌ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ الْكِتَابُ فَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ
صحيح البخاري 3085
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=3085&doc=0
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عُمَرُ بْنُ حَفْصٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَبِي ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏الْأَعْمَشُ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏زَيْدُ بْنُ وَهْبٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عَبْدُ اللَّهِ ‏ 
‏حَدَّثَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏وَهُوَ الصَّادِقُ الْمَصْدُوقُ ‏ ‏إِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ يُجْمَعُ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا ثُمَّ يَكُونُ ‏ ‏عَلَقَةً ‏ ‏مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يَكُونُ ‏ ‏مُضْغَةً ‏ ‏مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ مَلَكًا بِأَرْبَعِ كَلِمَاتٍ فَيُكْتَبُ عَمَلُهُ وَأَجَلُهُ وَرِزْقُهُ وَشَقِيٌّ أَوْ سَعِيدٌ ثُمَّ يُنْفَخُ فِيهِ الرُّوحُ فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهَا إِلَّا ذِرَاعٌ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ الْكِتَابُ فَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَيَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ وَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهَا إِلَّا ذِرَاعٌ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ الْكِتَابُ فَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ فَيَدْخُلُ النَّارَ
صحيح البخاري 3086
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=3086&doc=0
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَبُو النُّعْمَانِ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏حَمَّادُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ‏ ‏رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ‏ 
‏عَنْ النَّبِيِّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ ‏إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَكَّلَ فِي الرَّحِمِ مَلَكًا فَيَقُولُ يَا رَبِّ ‏ ‏نُطْفَةٌ ‏ ‏يَا رَبِّ ‏ ‏عَلَقَةٌ ‏ ‏يَا رَبِّ ‏ ‏مُضْغَةٌ ‏ ‏فَإِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَخْلُقَهَا قَالَ يَا رَبِّ أَذَكَرٌ يَا رَبِّ أُنْثَى يَا رَبِّ شَقِيٌّ أَمْ سَعِيدٌ فَمَا الرِّزْقُ فَمَا الْأَجَلُ فَيُكْتَبُ كَذَلِكَ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ
صحيح البخاري 6105
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=9824
‏‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَبُو الْوَلِيدِ هِشَامُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏شُعْبَةُ ‏ ‏أَنْبَأَنِي ‏ ‏سُلَيْمَانُ الْأَعْمَشُ ‏ ‏قَالَ سَمِعْتُ ‏ ‏زَيْدَ بْنَ وَهْبٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ 
‏حَدَّثَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏وَهُوَ الصَّادِقُ الْمَصْدُوقُ قَالَ ‏ ‏إِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ يُجْمَعُ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا ثُمَّ ‏ ‏عَلَقَةً ‏ ‏مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يَكُونُ ‏ ‏مُضْغَةً ‏ ‏مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُ اللَّهُ مَلَكًا فَيُؤْمَرُ بِأَرْبَعٍ بِرِزْقِهِ وَأَجَلِهِ وَشَقِيٌّ أَوْ سَعِيدٌ فَوَاللَّهِ إِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ ‏ ‏أَوْ الرَّجُلَ ‏ ‏يَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهَا غَيْرُ بَاعٍ أَوْ ذِرَاعٍ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ الْكِتَابُ فَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَيَدْخُلُهَا وَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهَا غَيْرُ ذِرَاعٍ أَوْ ذِرَاعَيْنِ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ الْكِتَابُ فَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ فَيَدْخُلُهَا ‏
‏قَالَ ‏ ‏آدَمُ ‏ ‏إِلَّا ذِرَاعٌ*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يوليو 2011)

*صحيح البخاري 6106
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=9825
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏حَمَّادٌ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ‏ ‏رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ‏ 
‏عَنْ النَّبِيِّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ ‏وَكَّلَ اللَّهُ بِالرَّحِمِ مَلَكًا فَيَقُولُ أَيْ رَبِّ نُطْفَةٌ أَيْ رَبِّ ‏ ‏عَلَقَةٌ ‏ ‏أَيْ رَبِّ ‏ ‏مُضْغَةٌ ‏ ‏فَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَقْضِيَ خَلْقَهَا قَالَ أَيْ رَبِّ أَذَكَرٌ أَمْ أُنْثَى أَشَقِيٌّ أَمْ سَعِيدٌ فَمَا الرِّزْقُ فَمَا الْأَجَلُ فَيُكْتَبُ كَذَلِكَ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ
صحيح البخاري 6900
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=6900&doc=0
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏آدَمُ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏شُعْبَةُ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏الْأَعْمَشُ ‏ ‏سَمِعْتُ ‏ ‏زَيْدَ بْنَ وَهْبٍ ‏ ‏سَمِعْتُ ‏ ‏عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ مَسْعُودٍ ‏ ‏رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ 
‏حَدَّثَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏وَهُوَ الصَّادِقُ الْمَصْدُوقُ ‏ ‏أَنَّ خَلْقَ أَحَدِكُمْ يُجْمَعُ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا أَوْ أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً ثُمَّ يَكُونُ ‏ ‏عَلَقَةً ‏ ‏مِثْلَهُ ثُمَّ يَكُونُ ‏ ‏مُضْغَةً ‏ ‏مِثْلَهُ ثُمَّ يُبْعَثُ إِلَيْهِ الْمَلَكُ فَيُؤْذَنُ بِأَرْبَعِ كَلِمَاتٍ فَيَكْتُبُ رِزْقَهُ وَأَجَلَهُ وَعَمَلَهُ وَشَقِيٌّ أَمْ سَعِيدٌ ثُمَّ يَنْفُخُ فِيهِ الرُّوحَ فَإِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ حَتَّى لَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَهُ إِلَّا ذِرَاعٌ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ الْكِتَابُ فَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ فَيَدْخُلُ النَّارَ وَإِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَهُ إِلَّا ذِرَاعٌ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ الْكِتَابُ فَيَعْمَلُ عَمَلَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَيَدْخُلُهَا
صحيح مسلم 4781
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=4781&doc=1
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ‏ ‏وَوَكِيعٌ ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ نُمَيْرٍ الْهَمْدَانِيُّ ‏ ‏وَاللَّفْظُ لَهُ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَبِي ‏ ‏وَأَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ‏ ‏وَوَكِيعٌ ‏ ‏قَالُوا حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏الْأَعْمَشُ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏زَيْدِ بْنِ وَهْبٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ 
‏حَدَّثَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏وَهُوَ الصَّادِقُ الْمَصْدُوقُ ‏ ‏إِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ يُجْمَعُ خَلْقُهُ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا ثُمَّ يَكُونُ فِي ذَلِكَ ‏ ‏عَلَقَةً ‏ ‏مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يَكُونُ فِي ذَلِكَ ‏ ‏مُضْغَةً ‏ ‏مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يُرْسَلُ الْمَلَكُ فَيَنْفُخُ فِيهِ الرُّوحَ وَيُؤْمَرُ بِأَرْبَعِ كَلِمَاتٍ بِكَتْبِ رِزْقِهِ وَأَجَلِهِ وَعَمَلِهِ وَشَقِيٌّ أَوْ سَعِيدٌ فَوَالَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ غَيْرُهُ إِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهَا إِلَّا ذِرَاعٌ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ ‏ ‏الْكِتَابُ ‏ ‏فَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ فَيَدْخُلُهَا وَإِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهَا إِلَّا ذِرَاعٌ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ ‏ ‏الْكِتَابُ ‏ ‏فَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَيَدْخُلُهَا ‏
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عُثْمَانُ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ‏ ‏وَإِسْحَقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ‏ ‏كِلَاهُمَا ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏جَرِيرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْحَمِيدِ ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏إِسْحَقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ‏ ‏أَخْبَرَنَا ‏ ‏عِيسَى بْنُ يُونُسَ ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حَدَّثَنِي ‏ ‏أَبُو سَعِيدٍ الْأَشَجُّ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏وَكِيعٌ ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حَدَّثَنَاه ‏ ‏عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُعَاذٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَبِي ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏شُعْبَةُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ ‏ ‏كُلُّهُمْ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏الْأَعْمَشِ ‏ ‏بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ ‏فِي حَدِيثِ ‏ ‏وَكِيعٍ ‏ ‏إِنَّ خَلْقَ أَحَدِكُمْ يُجْمَعُ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً ‏ ‏و قَالَ ‏ ‏فِي حَدِيثِ ‏ ‏مُعَاذٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏شُعْبَةَ ‏ ‏أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا ‏ ‏وَأَمَّا فِي حَدِيثِ ‏ ‏جَرِيرٍ ‏ ‏وَعِيسَى ‏ ‏أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا
صحيح مسلم 4783
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=4783&doc=1
‏حَدَّثَنِي ‏ ‏أَبُو الطَّاهِرِ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَمْرِو بْنِ سَرْحٍ ‏ ‏أَخْبَرَنَا ‏ ‏ابْنُ وَهْبٍ ‏ ‏أَخْبَرَنِي ‏ ‏عَمْرُو بْنُ الْحَارِثِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ الْمَكِّيِّ ‏ ‏أَنَّ ‏ ‏عَامِرَ بْنَ وَاثِلَةَ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَهُ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ ‏ ‏عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ مَسْعُودٍ ‏ ‏يَقُولُا ‏ 
‏الشَّقِيُّ مَنْ شَقِيَ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ وَالسَّعِيدُ مَنْ وُعِظَ بِغَيْرِهِ فَأَتَى رَجُلًا مِنْ ‏ ‏أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏يُقَالُ لَهُ ‏ ‏حُذَيْفَةُ بْنُ أَسِيدٍ الْغِفَارِيُّ ‏ ‏فَحَدَّثَهُ بِذَلِكَ مِنْ قَوْلِ ‏ ‏ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ ‏ ‏فَقَالَ وَكَيْفَ يَشْقَى رَجُلٌ بِغَيْرِ عَمَلٍ فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّجُلُ أَتَعْجَبُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فَإِنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏يَقُولُ ‏ ‏إِذَا مَرَّ ‏ ‏بِالنُّطْفَةِ ‏ ‏ثِنْتَانِ وَأَرْبَعُونَ لَيْلَةً بَعَثَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهَا مَلَكًا فَصَوَّرَهَا وَخَلَقَ سَمْعَهَا وَبَصَرَهَا وَجِلْدَهَا وَلَحْمَهَا وَعِظَامَهَا ثُمَّ قَالَ يَا رَبِّ أَذَكَرٌ أَمْ أُنْثَى ‏ ‏فَيَقْضِي رَبُّكَ مَا شَاءَ وَيَكْتُبُ الْمَلَكُ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ يَا رَبِّ أَجَلُهُ فَيَقُولُ رَبُّكَ مَا شَاءَ وَيَكْتُبُ الْمَلَكُ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ يَا رَبِّ رِزْقُهُ ‏ ‏فَيَقْضِي رَبُّكَ مَا شَاءَ وَيَكْتُبُ الْمَلَكُ ثُمَّ يَخْرُجُ الْمَلَكُ بِالصَّحِيفَةِ فِي يَدِهِ فَلَا يَزِيدُ عَلَى مَا أُمِرَ وَلَا يَنْقُصُ ‏
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ النَّوْفَلِيُّ ‏ ‏أَخْبَرَنَا ‏ ‏أَبُو عَاصِمٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ ‏ ‏أَخْبَرَنِي ‏ ‏أَبُو الزُّبَيْرِ ‏ ‏أَنَّ ‏ ‏أَبَا الطُّفَيْلِ ‏ ‏أَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ ‏ ‏عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ مَسْعُودٍ ‏ ‏يَقُولُا ‏ ‏وَسَاقَ الْحَدِيثَ ‏ ‏بِمِثْلِ حَدِيثِ ‏ ‏عَمْرِو بْنِ الْحَارِثِ
صحيح مسلم 4785
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=1&Rec=6156
‏حَدَّثَنِي ‏ ‏أَبُو كَامِلٍ فُضَيْلُ بْنُ حُسَيْنٍ الْجَحْدَرِيُّ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏حَمَّادُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ‏ 
‏وَرَفَعَ الْحَدِيثَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ ‏ ‏إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ قَدْ وَكَّلَ بِالرَّحِمِ مَلَكًا فَيَقُولُ أَيْ رَبِّ ‏ ‏نُطْفَةٌ ‏ ‏أَيْ رَبِّ ‏ ‏عَلَقَةٌ ‏ ‏أَيْ رَبِّ ‏ ‏مُضْغَةٌ ‏ ‏فَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَقْضِيَ خَلْقًا قَالَ قَالَ الْمَلَكُ أَيْ رَبِّ ذَكَرٌ أَوْ أُنْثَى شَقِيٌّ أَوْ سَعِيدٌ فَمَا الرِّزْقُ فَمَا الْأَجَلُ فَيُكْتَبُ كَذَلِكَ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ
سنن الترمذي 2063
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=2063&doc=2
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏هَنَّادٌ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏الْأَعْمَشِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏زَيْدِ بْنِ وَهْبٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ 
‏حَدَّثَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏وَهُوَ الصَّادِقُ الْمَصْدُوقُ ‏ ‏إِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ يُجْمَعُ خَلْقُهُ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ فِي أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا ثُمَّ يَكُونُ ‏ ‏عَلَقَةً ‏ ‏مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يَكُونُ ‏ ‏مُضْغَةً ‏ ‏مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يُرْسِلُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ الْمَلَكَ فَيَنْفُخُ فِيهِ الرُّوحَ وَيُؤْمَرُ بِأَرْبَعٍ يَكْتُبُ رِزْقَهُ وَأَجَلَهُ وَعَمَلَهُ وَشَقِيٌّ أَوْ سَعِيدٌ فَوَالَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ غَيْرُهُ إِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهَا إِلَّا ذِرَاعٌ ثُمَّ يَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ ‏ ‏الْكِتَابُ ‏ ‏فَيُخْتَمُ لَهُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ فَيَدْخُلُهَا وَإِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهَا إِلَّا ذِرَاعٌ ثُمَّ يَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ ‏ ‏الْكِتَابُ ‏ ‏فَيُخْتَمُ لَهُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَيَدْخُلُهَا ‏
‏قَالَ ‏ ‏أَبُو عِيسَى ‏ ‏وَهَذَا ‏ ‏حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏الْأَعْمَشُ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏زَيْدُ بْنُ وَهْبٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ ‏ ‏قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏فَذَكَرَ ‏ ‏مِثْلَهُ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ ‏أَبُو عِيسَى ‏ ‏وَفِي ‏ ‏الْبَاب ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ‏ ‏وَأَنَسٍ ‏ ‏و سَمِعْت ‏ ‏أَحْمَدَ بْنَ الْحَسَنِ ‏ ‏قَال سَمِعْتُ ‏ ‏أَحْمَدَ بْنَ حَنْبَلٍ ‏ ‏يَقُولُ ‏ ‏مَا رَأَيْتُ بِعَيْنِي مِثْلَ ‏ ‏يَحْيَى بْنِ سَعِيدٍ الْقَطَّانِ ‏ ‏وَهَذَا ‏ ‏حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ ‏ ‏وَقَدْ رَوَى ‏ ‏شُعْبَةُ ‏ ‏وَالثَّوْرِيُّ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏الْأَعْمَشِ ‏ ‏نَحْوَهُ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْعَلَاءِ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏وَكِيعٌ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏الْأَعْمَشِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏زَيْدٍ ‏ ‏نَحْوَهُ

تصحيح الألباني لهذه الأحاديث :

صحيح ابن ماجه المجلد الأول صفحة 19 الحديث رقم 61
http://arabic.islamicweb.com/books/albani.asp?id=2059

و أخرجه البخاري و مسلم
صحيح ابي داود المجلد الثالث صفحة 892 برقم 3940
http://arabic.islamicweb.com/books/albani.asp?id=15699

و أخرجه البخاري و مسلم

فما رأيكم, هذا هو صاحب القبر الذي لا يؤخذ منه و لا يرد
هل أفادني السادة الإعجازيون أين هي النطفة التي تظل في رحم إمرأة أربعين يوماً ؟؟ و هل هناك حيوان منوي يعيش أكثر من يومين في السائل المنوي بعد القذف ؟؟ إذن نحن أمام الحيوان المنوي المعجزة !

واضع بعض الصور
حسب كلام القران والرسول انه يستمر 40 يوم نطفه ثم يتحول الي علقه من دم
صورة الجنين بعد 40 يوم





وطوله 6 سم
ثم بعد 80 يوم يتحول الي مضغه





وطوله يكون تعدي 9 سم ووزنه 300 جم فهل هذا مضغه

وبعد اربعين يوم يتحول الي عظام وبعده يكسوها لحم





فهل هذا عظام غير مكسيه باللحم ؟

الكارثه الثامنة وهي تحديد نوع الجنين بعد 40 يوم وفي احاديث اخري 120 يوم كمت راينا سابقا في الاحاديث

والتاسعه مخلقه وغير مخلقه بعد 120 يوم كما جاء في الاحاديث الصحيحه السابقه

هل يعلم معنى نطفة مخلقة و غير مخلقة ؟؟
الحج 5 : يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِنَ الْبَعْثِ فَإِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَةٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ مُضْغَةٍ مُخَلَّقَةٍ وَغَيْرِ مُخَلَّقَةٍ لِنُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ وَنُقِرُّ فِي الْأَرْحَامِ مَا نَشَاءُ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى ثُمَّ نُخْرِجُكُمْ طِفْلًا ثُمَّ لِتَبْلُغُوا أَشُدَّكُمْ وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُتَوَفَّى وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرَدُّ إِلَى أَرْذَلِ الْعُمُرِ لِكَيْلَا يَعْلَمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ عِلْمٍ شَيْئًا وَتَرَى الْأَرْضَ هَامِدَةً فَإِذَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْهَا الْمَاءَ اهْتَزَّتْ وَرَبَتْ وَأَنْبَتَتْ مِنْ كُلِّ زَوْجٍ بهيج
إبن كثير : فَتَارَة تُسْقِطهَا الْمَرْأَة قَبْل التَّشْكِيل وَالتَّخْطِيط وَتَارَة تُلْقِيهَا وَقَدْ صَارَتْ ذَات شَكْل وَتَخْطِيط وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَعَالَى " ثُمَّ مِنْ مُضْغَة مُخَلَّقَة وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة " أَيْ كَمَا تُشَاهِدُونَهَا " لِنُبَيِّن لَكُمْ وَنُقِرّ فِي الْأَرْحَام مَا نَشَاء إِلَى أَجَل مُسَمًّى " أَيْ وَتَارَة تَسْتَقِرّ فِي الرَّحِم لَا تُلْقِيهَا الْمَرْأَة وَلَا تُسْقِطهَا كَمَا قَالَ مُجَاهِد فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى " مُخَلَّقَة وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة " قَالَ هُوَ السِّقْط مَخْلُوق وَغَيْر مَخْلُوق فَإِذَا مَضَى عَلَيْهَا أَرْبَعُونَ يَوْمًا وَثَمَّ مُضْغَة أَرْسَلَ اللَّه تَعَالَى إِلَيْهَا مَلَكًا فَنَفَخَ فِيهَا الرُّوح وَسَوَّاهَا كَمَا يَشَاء اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ مِنْ حُسْن وَقُبْح وَذَكَر وَأُنْثَى وَكَتَبَ رِزْقهَا وَأَجَلهَا وَشَقِيّ أَوْ سَعِيد كَمَا ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ مِنْ حَدِيث الْأَعْمَش عَنْ زَيْد بْن وَهْب عَنْ اِبْن مَسْعُود قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ الصَّادِق الْمَصْدُوق " إِنَّ خَلْق أَحَدكُمْ يُجْمَع فِي بَطْن أُمّه أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَة ثُمَّ يَكُون عَلَقَة مِثْل ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يَكُون مُضْغَة مِثْل ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يَبْعَث اللَّه إِلَيْهِ الْمَلَك فَيُؤْمَر بِأَرْبَعِ كَلِمَات فَيَكْتُب رِزْقه وَعَمَله وَأَجَله وَشَقِيّ أَوْ سَعِيد ثُمَّ يَنْفُخ فِيهِ الرُّوح " وَرَوَى اِبْن أَبِي حَاتِم وَابْن جَرِير مِنْ حَدِيث دَاوُد بْن أَبِي هِنْد عَنْ الشَّعْبِيّ عَنْ عَلْقَمَة عَنْ عَبْد اللَّه قَالَ : النُّطْفَة إِذَا اِسْتَقَرَّتْ فِي الرَّحِم جَاءَهَا مَلَك بِكَفِّهِ فَقَالَ يَا رَبّ مُخَلَّقَة أَوْ غَيْر مُخَلَّقَة فَإِنْ قِيلَ غَيْر مُخَلَّقَة لَمْ تَكُنْ نَسَمَة وَقَذَفَتْهَا الْأَرْحَام دَمًا وَإِنْ قِيلَ مُخَلَّقَة قَالَ أَيْ رَبّ ذَكَر أَوْ أُنْثَى شَقِيّ أَوْ سَعِيد مَا الْأَجَل وَمَا الْأَثَر وَبِأَيِّ أَرْض يَمُوت.

الجلالين : ثُمَّ مِنْ مُضْغَة" وَهِيَ لَحْمَة قَدْر مَا يُمْضَغ "مُخَلَّقَة" مُصَوَّرَة تَامَّة الْخَلْق "وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة" أَيْ غَيْر تَامَّة الْخَلْق

الطبري : مُضْغَةٍ مُخَلَّقَةٍ وَغَيْرِ


وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْل التَّأْوِيل فِي تَأْوِيل قَوْله : { مُخَلَّقَة وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة } فَقَالَ بَعْضهمْ : هِيَ مِنْ صِفَة النُّطْفَة . قَالَ : وَمَعْنَى ذَلِكَ : فَإِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ تُرَاب ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَة مُخَلَّقَة وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة قَالُوا : فَأَمَّا الْمُخَلَّقَة فَمَا كَانَ خَلْقًا سَوِيًّا وَأَمَّا غَيْر مُخَلَّقَة فَمَا دَفَعَتْهُ الْأَرْحَام مِنَ النُّطَف وَأَلْقَتْهُ قَبْل أَنْ يَكُون خَلْقًا . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ :
18845 - حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو كُرَيْب , قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَة , عَنْ دَاوُد بْن أَبِي هِنْد , عَنْ عَامِر , عَنْ عَلْقَمَة , عَنْ عَبْد اللَّه , قَالَ : إِذَا وَقَعَتِ النُّطْفَة فِي الرَّحِم , بَعَثَ اللَّه مَلَكًا فَقَالَ : يَا رَبّ مُخَلَّقَة أَوْ غَيْر مُخَلَّقَة ؟ فَإِنْ قَالَ : غَيْر مُخَلَّقَة , مَجَّتْهَا الْأَرْحَام دَمًا , وَإِنْ قَالَ : مُخَلَّقَة , قَالَ : يَا رَبّ فَمَا صِفَة هَذِهِ النُّطْفَة أَذَكَر أَمْ أُنْثَى ؟ مَا رِزْقهَا مَا أَجَلهَا ؟ أَشَقِيّ أَوْ سَعِيد ؟ قَالَ : فَيُقَال لَهُ : انْطَلِقْ إِلَى أُمّ الْكِتَاب فَاسْتَنْسِخْ مِنْهُ صِفَة هَذِهِ النُّطْفَة ! قَالَ : فَيَنْطَلِق الْمَلَك فَيَنْسَخهَا فَلَا تَزَال مَعَهُ حَتَّى يَأْتِي عَلَى آخِر صِفَتهَا . وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : مَعْنَى ذَلِكَ : تَامَّة وَغَيْر تَامَّة . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ :
18846 - حَدَّثَنَا ابْن بَشَّار , قَالَ : ثنا سُلَيْمَان , قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو هِلَال , عَنْ قَتَادَة فِي قَوْل اللَّه : { مُخَلَّقَة وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة } قَالَ : تَامَّة وَغَيْر تَامَّة . * - حَدَّثَنَا ابْن عَبْد الْأَعْلَى , قَالَ : ثنا مُحَمَّد بْن ثَوْر , عَنْ قَتَادَة : { مُخَلَّقَة وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة } فَذَكَرَ مِثْله .
وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : مَعْنَى ذَلِكَ الْمُضْغَة مُصَوَّرَة إِنْسَانًا وَغَيْر مُصَوَّرَة , فَإِذَا صُوِّرَتْ فَهِيَ مُخَلَّقَة وَإِذَا لَمْ تُصَوَّر فَهِيَ غَيْر مُخَلَّقَة . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 18847 - حَدَّثَنَا ابْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثنا حَكَّام , عَنْ عَنْبَسَة , عَنْ مُحَمَّد بْن عَبْد الرَّحْمَن , عَنِ الْقَاسِم بْن أَبِي بَزَّة , عَنْ مُجَاهِد فِي قَوْله : { مُخَلَّقَة } قَالَ : السِّقْط , مُخَلَّقَة وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة . * - حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّد بْن عَمْرو , قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو عَاصِم , قَالَ : ثنا عِيسَى ; وَحَدَّثَنِي الْحَارِث , قَالَ : ثنا الْحَسَن , قَالَ : ثنا وَرْقَاء جَمِيعًا , عَنِ ابْن أَبِي نَجِيح , عَنْ مُجَاهِد فِي قَوْل اللَّه : { مُخَلَّقَة وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة } قَالَ : السِّقْط , مَخْلُوق وَغَيْر مَخْلُوق . * -حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثني حَجَّاج , عَنِ ابْن جُرَيْج , عَنْ مُجَاهِد , بِنَحْوِهِ .
18848 - حَدَّثَنَا ابْن الْمُثَنَّى , قَالَ : ثنا عَبْد الْأَعْلَى , قَالَ : ثنا دَاوُد , عَنْ عَامِر أَنَّهُ قَالَ فِي النُّطْفَة وَالْمُضْغَة إِذَا نُكِّسَتْ فِي الْخَلْق الرَّابِع كَانَتْ نَسَمَة مُخَلَّقَة , وَإِذَا قَذَفَتْهَا قَبْل ذَلِكَ فَهِيَ غَيْر مُخَلَّقَة .
18849 - قَالَ : ثنا عَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن مَهْدِيّ , عَنْ حَمَّاد بْن أَبِي سَلَمَة , عَنْ دَاوُد بْن أَبِي هِنْد , عَنْ أَبِي الْعَالِيَة : { مُخَلَّقَة وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة } قَالَ : السِّقْط . وَأَوْلَى الْأَقْوَال فِي ذَلِكَ بِالصَّوَابِ قَوْل مَنْ قَالَ : الْمُخَلَّقَة الْمُصَوَّرَة خَلْقًا تَامًّا , وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة : السِّقْط قَبْل تَمَام خَلْقه ; لِأَنَّ الْمُخَلَّقَة وَغَيْر الْمُخَلَّقَة مِنْ نَعْت الْمُضْغَة وَالنُّطْفَة بَعْد مَصِيرهَا مُضْغَة , لَمْ يَبْقَ لَهَا حَتَّى تَصِير خَلْقًا سَوِيًّا إِلَّا التَّصْوِير ; وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْمُرَاد بِقَوْلِهِ : { مُخَلَّقَة وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة } خَلْقًا سَوِيًّا , وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة بِأَنْ تُلْقِيه الْأُمّ مُضْغَة وَلَا تُصَوَّر وَلَا يُنْفَخ فِيهَا الرُّوح.
تفسير القرطبي : قَوْله تَعَالَى : " مُخَلَّقَة وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة " قَالَ الْفَرَّاء : " مُخَلَّقَة " تَامَّة الْخَلْق , " وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة " السَّقْط . وَقَالَ اِبْن الْأَعْرَابِيّ : " مُخَلَّقَة " قَدْ بَدَأَ خَلْقهَا , " وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة " لَمْ تُصَوَّر بَعْد . اِبْن زَيْد : الْمُخَلَّقَة الَّتِي خَلَقَ اللَّه فِيهَا الرَّأْس وَالْيَدَيْنِ وَالرِّجْلَيْنِ , وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَق فِيهَا شَيْء . قَالَ اِبْن الْعَرَبِيّ : إِذَا رَجَعْنَا إِلَى أَصْل الِاشْتِقَاق فَإِنَّ النُّطْفَة وَالْعَلَقَة وَالْمُضْغَة مُخَلَّقَة ; لِأَنَّ الْكُلّ خَلْق اللَّه تَعَالَى , وَإِنْ رَجَعْنَا إِلَى التَّصْوِير الَّذِي هُوَ مُنْتَهَى الْخِلْقَة كَمَا قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى : " ثُمَّ أَنْشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَر " [ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ : 14 ] فَذَلِكَ مَا قَالَ اِبْن زَيْد . قُلْت : التَّخْلِيق مِنْ الْخَلْق , وَفِيهِ مَعْنَى الْكَثْرَة , فَمَا تَتَابَعَ عَلَيْهِ الْأَطْوَار فَقَدْ خُلِقَ خَلْقًا بَعْد خَلْق , وَإِذَا كَانَ نُطْفَة فَهُوَ مَخْلُوق ; وَلِهَذَا قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى : " ثُمَّ أَنْشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَر " [ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ : 14 ] وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم . وَقَدْ قِيلَ : إِنَّ قَوْله : " مُخَلَّقَة وَغَيْر مُخَلَّقَة " يَرْجِع إِلَى الْوَلَد بِعَيْنِهِ لَا إِلَى السَّقْط ; أَيْ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ يُتِمّ الرَّبّ سُبْحَانه مُضْغَته فَيَخْلُق لَهُ الْأَعْضَاء أَجْمَع , وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَكُون خَدِيجًا نَاقِصًا غَيْر تَمَام . وَقِيلَ : ( الْمُخَلَّقَة أَنْ تَلِد الْمَرْأَة لِتَمَامِ الْوَقْت ) . اِبْن عَبَّاس : الْمُخَلَّقَة مَا كَانَ حَيًّا , وَغَيْر الْمُخَلَّقَة السَّقْط .
الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور :

وأخرج ابن جرير عن ابن مسعود قال‏:‏ إذا وقعت النطفة في الرحم، بعث الله ملكا فقال‏:‏ يا رب، مخلقة أو غير مخلقه‏؟‏ فإن قال غير مخلقة مجها الرحم دما؛ وإن قال مخلقة قال‏:‏ يا رب، فما صفة هذه النطفة‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ أذكر أم أنثى‏؟‏ وما رزقها‏؟‏ وما أجلها‏؟‏ أشقي أم سعيد‏؟‏ فيقال له‏:‏ انطلق إلى أم الكتاب فاستنسخ منه صفة هذه النطفة‏.‏ فينطلق فينسخها، فلا يزال معه حتى يأتي على آخر صفتها‏.
‏ وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم وصححه عن ابن عباس في قوله ‏{‏مخلقة وغير مخلقة‏}‏ قال‏:‏ المخلقة، ما كان حيا ‏{‏وغير مخلقة‏}‏ ما كان من سقط‏.‏
وأخرج عبد بن حميد وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم، عن عكرمة قال‏:‏ العلقة الدم، والمضغة اللحم والمخلقة، التي تم خلقها ‏{‏وغير مخلقة‏}‏ السقط‏.‏
وأخرج عبد الرزاق وعبد بن حميد وابن جرير عن قتادة ‏{‏مخلقة وغير مخلقة‏}‏ قال‏:‏ تامة وغير تامة‏.‏
وأخرج عبد بن حميد وابن جرير عن أبي العالية قال ‏{‏غير مخلقة‏}‏ السقط‏.‏
وأخرج عبد بن حميد وابن جرير عن الشعبي قال‏:‏ إذا دخل في الخلق الرابع كانت نسمة مخلقة، وإذا قدم فيها قبل ذلك فهي غير مخلقة‏.‏
وأخرج سعيد بن منصور وابن أبي شيبة وعبد بن حميد وابن جرير وابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم، عن مجاهد ‏{‏مخلقة وغير مخلقة‏}‏ قال‏:‏ السقط مخلوق وغير مخلوق


والعاشره ان صفاته الوراثيه بعد 120 يوم

و أيها الإعجازيون أتسائل أيضاً , متى يتحدد جنس الجنين ذكر أو أنثى ؟؟ المعروف الآن دون أدنى شك أن عدد الكروموزومات في الإنسان هي 46 كروموزوم , يأخذ نصفها من الأب و النصف الثاني من الأم , و الذي يحدد نوع الجنين الحيوان المنوي للرجل , و يتحدد حسب ما يحمله هذا الحيوان المنوي من كروموزوم الجنس و الذي يرمز لهما بالحرفين Y و X , و الثابت الآن أن نوع الجنين يتحدد بمجرد إختراق الحيوان المنوي للبويضة حسب كروموزوم الجنس الذي يحمله , فهل نصدق ما وصل إليه العلم و أصبح من الثوابت أم نصدق هذا الجهل البدوي الذي خرج به علينا رسول الإسلام ؟؟

ثم ما هي حكاية الملكين الموكين برحم المرأة و هل تكون الروح شيئ ينفخ في الجنين في وقت معين و هو بحسب المفهوم الإسلامي يكون بعد أربعة أشهر !!!
هل تعلمون أن القلب يبدأ في النبض بعد أربع أسابيع من عمر الجنين أي في نهاية الشهر الأول و يمكن أن يسمع و يلاحظ بوضوح في نهاية الشهر الثاني ( 8 أسابيع ) عن طريق أجهزة السونار ؟
هل تعلمون ماهو شكل الجنين الذي يبلغ عمره أربعة شهور في رحم الأم ؟ أرجو أن تروا هذه الصور في هذا الرابط





http://www.mcpregnancy.org/first_9_months.html

فهل ينمو الجنين في رحم أمه حتى يصير بهذه الصورة بلا روح ؟؟

الحادية عشر واتينا لمصيبة أخرى و هي الصلب والترائب

والصلب معني مجازي ولكن للاسف القران واله الاسلام ورسوله تخيلوه معني حرفي
الطارق 7 : يَخْرُجُ مِنْ بَيْنِ الصُّلْبِ وَالتَّرَائِبِ
أي ماء هذا الذي يأتي من عظام ظهر الرجل أو عظام صدر المرأة ؟؟
هناك تعبير أدبي مجازي و هو أن الأبناء من الصلب , و يقصد به من القوة و الأصل , و هذا التعبير لم يخترعه الإسلام أو رسول الإسلام , و لكن المصيبة أن رسول الإسلام ردد التعبير على معناه الظاهري , معتقداً أن ماء الرجل يأتي من عظام ظهره كما جاء في تفسير القرطبي للآية السابعة من سورة الطارق , و ذكر القرآن في سورة الأعراف هذا المفهوم أيضاً
: وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ ( الأعراف 172 )

نأتي أولاً لوجود هذا التعبير قبل ظهور محمد و ظهور الإسلام :
نجد في الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين الإصحاح 35 حيث يقول الله ليعقوب :
10وَقَالَ لَهُ اللهُ: «اسْمُكَ يَعْقُوبُ. لاَ يُدْعَى اسْمُكَ فِيمَا بَعْدُ يَعْقُوبَ بَلْ يَكُونُ اسْمُكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ». فَدَعَا اسْمَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 11وَقَالَ لَهُ اللهُ: «أَنَا اللهُ الْقَدِيرُ. أَثْمِرْ وَاكْثُرْ. أُمَّةٌ وَجَمَاعَةُ أُمَمٍ تَكُونُ مِنْكَ. وَمُلُوكٌ سَيَخْرُجُونَ مِنْ صُلْبِكَ.

وفي سفر الخروج الإصحاح الأول :
5 وَكَانَتْ جَمِيعُ نُفُوسِ الْخَارِجِينَ مِنْ صُلْبِ يَعْقُوبَ سَبْعِينَ نَفْساً. (وَلَكِنْ يُوسُفُ كَانَ فِي مِصْرَ).
و في سفر الملوك الأول الإصحاح الثامن :
18فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِدَاوُدَ أَبِي: مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ كَانَ فِي قَلْبِكَ أَنْ تَبْنِيَ بَيْتاً لاِسْمِي قَدْ أَحْسَنْتَ بِكَوْنِهِ فِي قَلْبِكَ. 19إِلاَّ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ لاَ تَبْنِي الْبَيْتَ، بَلِ ابْنُكَ الْخَارِجُ مِنْ صُلْبِكَ هُوَ يَبْنِي الْبَيْتَ لاِسْمِي.
و نجد في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين الإصحاح السابع :
5 وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ بَنِي لاَوِي، الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ الْكَهَنُوتَ، فَلَهُمْ وَصِيَّةٌ أَنْ يُعَشِّرُوا الشَّعْبَ بِمُقْتَضَى النَّامُوسِ - أَيْ إِخْوَتَهُمْ، مَعَ أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ خَرَجُوا مِنْ صُلْبِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ.
و أيضاً : 10 لأَنَّهُ كَانَ بَعْدُ فِي صُلْبِ أَبِيهِ حِينَ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ.

فهل كان هذا من مكنون الأسرار ؟؟ أبداً فنفس التعبير و المفهوم موجود في الشعر الجاهلي و إليك مثلاً بيت للشاعر عبيد ابن الأبرص المتوفي سنة 25 ق . ه
كَالكَوكَبِ الدِرّيءِ يَشرَقُ مَتنُهُ خَرِصاً خَميصاً صُلبُهُ يَتَأَوَّدُ
العين :
الصَّلْبُ لغةٌ في الصُّلْبِ، وقد يُقرَأُ: بين الصَّلْبِ والتَّرائبِ.
والصُّلْبُ: الظَّهر، وهو عَظمُ الفَقارِ المتصِّل في وَسَطِ الظَّهْرِ
والصُّلْبُ من الجَريِ ومن الصَّهيل: الشديد، وقال:
ذو مَيعَةٍ اذا تَرامَى صُلْبُهُ
ورُبَّما جاء في معنى الصُلَّب كالحُوّل والقُوَّل والقُلَّب أي المُحتال، والقُوَّل من القَوْل.
لسان العرب :
وانْتَسَفَ، الحالِبَ من أَنْدابِه أَغْباطُنا المَيْسُ عَلى أَصْلابِه
كأَنه جعل كلَّ جُزْءٍ من صُلْبِه صُلْباً. وحكى اللحياني عنِ العرب: هؤلاء أَبناءِ صِلَبَتِهِمْ.
والصُّلْب من الظَّهْر، وكُلُّ شيء من الظَّهْر فيه فَقَارٌ فذلك الصُّلْب؛ والصَّلَبُ، بالتحريك،
لغة فيه؛ قال العَجاج يصف امرأَة:
رَيَّا العظامِ، فَخْمَة المُخَدَّمِ،
في صَلَبٍ مثْلِ العِنانِ المُؤدَم،

لسان البلاغة :
ثمد
لو كنتم ماء لكنتم ثمداً أي قليلاً. وقال الأصمعي: هو ماء المطر يبقى محقوناً تحت رمل،
فإذا كشف عنه أدته الأرض. وتركناهم يمصون الثماد. وقال بشر يصف خيلاً:
يبارين الأسنة مصغيات كما يتفارط الثمد الحمام
وثمد الماء يثمد فهو ثامد، وأثمد العين: كحلها بالإثمد.
ومن المجاز: أصبح فلان مثموداً: فني ماء صلبه، والنساء ثمدنه. ورجل مثمود: ثكر عليه

إذن فهو تعبير مجازي للقوة و لكن خرج علينا رسول الإسلام بمفهوم غريب و هو وجود الذرية في ظهور الرجال و أيضاً جعل هذه الظهور أو الأصلاب بمثابة المخزن للنطفة أو ماء الرجل أو السائل المنوي !!! و كأن كاتب القرآن يجهل أن السائل المنوي يتكون : 60% في غدة كوبر , غدة البروستاتا تكون 30 % , و الباقي يتكون بواسطة غدة كوبر و خلايا الخصية ,,, و يتخزن في غدة البروستاتا التي توجد أسفل المثانة البولية , طبعاً هذا الكلام لم يكن ليفهم على الإطلاق في زمن ظهور نبي الإسلام , لكن هذا ليس مبرر على الإطلاق لأن يردد مفهوماً مجازياً على أنه حقيقة و يوقع نفسه في هذه الورطة الرهيبة !
و هنا خرج علينا الإعجازيون _ كالعادة _ بتلفيقة جديدة , و بعملية ترقيع غريبة , و هي أن الخصية في الجنين تكون عند بداية تكونها قريبة من الكلى !!!

و السؤال البسيط الساذج الذي لم يسأله أحد الإعجازيون لنفسه : هل نتحدث هنا عن الجنين أم نتحدث عن الشخص القادر على الإنجاب ؟؟؟ بمعنى آخر : هل يخرج الماء الدافق من خصية الجنين ؟؟ يعني : هل كان رسول الإسلام يعني أن هذا الماء الدافق يخرج من خصية جنين و هي مازالت موجودة بمنطقة حوض الجنين و هو مازال في بطن أمه ؟؟؟ إرحمونا يا خلق هو ...
إذن لم نعثر على الطفل المعجزة بل وجدنا الجنين المعجزة , هل يتحدث القرآن عن الإخصاب بين الرجل و المرأة أم أنه يتحدث عن الإخصاب بين الأجنة ؟؟ فعلاً إعجاز جديد
الدليل على تدليس أخوتنا الإعجازيين هو أن القرآن لم يقصد مكان الخصية , و أنا واثق أن كاتب القرآن كان يعرف ما هي وظيفة الخصية , و أنه بالفعل كان يقصد أن ماء الرجل يأتي من عظام ظهره هو
سورة الأعراف 172
وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ

إبن كثير : يُخْبِر تَعَالَى أَنَّهُ اِسْتَخْرَجَ ذُرِّيَّة بَنِي آدَم مِنْ أَصْلَابهمْ شَاهِدِينَ عَلَى أَنْفُسهمْ أَنَّ اللَّه رَبّهمْ وَمَلِيكهمْ وَأَنَّهُ لَا إِلَه إِلَّا هُوَ كَمَا أَنَّهُ تَعَالَى فَطَرَهُمْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ وَجَبَلَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=7&nAya=172

الجلالين : "وَ" اذْكُرْ "إِذْ" حِين "أَخَذَ رَبّك مِنْ بَنِي آدَم مِنْ ظُهُورهمْ" بَدَل اشْتِمَال مِمَّا قَبْله بِإِعَادَةِ الْجَار "ذُرِّيَّتهمْ" بِأَنْ أَخْرَجَ بَعْضهمْ مِنْ صُلْب بَعْض مِنْ صُلْب آدَم نَسْلًا بَعْد نَسْل كَنَحْوِ مَا يَتَوَالَدُونَ كَالذَّرِّ بِنُعْمَانَ يَوْم عَرَفَة
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=GALALEEN&nType=1&nSora=7&nAya=172

الطبري : يَقُول تَعَالَى ذِكْره لِنَبِيِّهِ مُحَمَّد صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : وَاذْكُرْ يَا مُحَمَّد رَبّك إِذْ اِسْتَخْرَجَ وَلَد آدَم مِنْ أَصْلَاب آبَائِهِمْ , فَقَرَّرَهُمْ بِتَوْحِيدِهِ , وَأَشْهَدَ بَعْضهمْ عَلَى بَعْض شَهَادَتهمْ بِذَلِكَ , وَإِقْرَارهمْ بِهِ . كَمَا : 11915 - حَدَّثَنِي أَحْمَد بْن مُحَمَّد الطُّوسِيّ , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن بْن مُحَمَّد , قَالَ : ثنا جَرِير بْن حَازِم , عَنْ كُلْثُوم بْن جَبْر , عَنْ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , عَنْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , قَالَ : " أَخَذَ اللَّه الْمِيثَاق مِنْ ظَهْر آدَم بِنَعْمَان " يَعْنِي عَرَفَة " فَأَخْرَجَ مِنْ صُلْبه كُلّ ذُرِّيَّة ذَرَأَهَا , فَنَثَرَهُمْ بَيْن يَدَيْهِ كَالذَّرِّ , ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ فَتَلَا فَقَالَ : أَلَسْت بِرَبِّكُمْ ؟ قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَنْ تَقُولُوا الْآيَة - إِلَى { مَا فَعَلَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ } " . 11916 - حَدَّثَنَا عِمْرَان بْن مُوسَى , قَالَ : ثنا عَبْد الْوَارِث , قَالَ : ثنا كُلْثُوم بْن جَبْر , قَالَ : سَأَلْت سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر عَنْ قَوْله : { وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبّك مِنْ بَنِي آدَم مِنْ ظُهُورهمْ ذُرِّيَّاتهمْ } قَالَ : سَأَلْت عَنْهَا اِبْن عَبَّاس , فَقَالَ : مَسَحَ رَبّك ظَهْرَ آدَم , فَخَرَجَتْ كُلّ نَسَمَة هُوَ خَالِقهَا إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة بِنَعْمَان هَذَا , وَأَشَارَ بِيَدِهِ , فَأَخَذَ مَوَاثِيقهمْ , وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسهمْ { أَلَسْت بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى } * حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن وَكِيع وَيَعْقُوب قَالَا : ثنا اِبْن عُلَيَّة , قَالَ : ثنا كُلْثُوم بْن جَبْر , عَنْ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , فِي قَوْله : { وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبّك مِنْ بَنِي آدَم مِنْ ظُهُورهمْ ذُرِّيَّاتهمْ وَأَشْهَدهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسهمْ أَلَسْت بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا } قَالَ : مَسَحَ رَبّك ظَهْر آدَم , فَخَرَجَتْ كُلّ نَسَمَة هُوَ خَالِقهَا إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة بِنَعْمَان هَذَا الَّذِي وَرَاء عَرَفَة , وَأَخَذَ مِيثَاقهمْ { أَلَسْت بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا } اللَّفْظ لِحَدِيثِ يَعْقُوب . 11917 - وَحَدَّثَنِي يَعْقُوب قَالَ : ثنا اِبْن عُلَيَّة , قَالَ رَبِيعَة بْن كُلْثُوم , عَنْ أَبِيهِ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيث : { قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْم الْقِيَامَة إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ } * حَدَّثَنَا عَمْرو , قَالَ : ثنا عِمْرَان بْن عُيَيْنَة , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا عَطَاء بْن السَّائِب , عَنْ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , قَالَ : أَوَّل مَا أَهَبَطَ اللَّه آدَم , أَهَبَطَهُ بدجني , أَرْض بِالْهِنْدِ , فَمَسَحَ اللَّه ظَهْره , فَأَخْرَجَ مِنْهُ كُلّ نَسَمَة هُوَ بَارِئُهَا إِلَى أَنْ تَقُوم السَّاعَة , ثُمَّ أَخَذَ عَلَيْهِمْ الْمِيثَاق : { وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسهمْ أَلَسْت بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْم الْقِيَامَة إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ } * حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن وَكِيع , قَالَ : ثنا عِمْرَان بْن عُيَيْنَة , عَنْ عَطَاء , عَنْ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , قَالَ : أُهْبِطَ آدَم حِين أُهْبِطَ , فَمَسَحَ اللَّه ظَهْره , فَأَخْرَجَ مِنْهُ كُلّ نَسَمَة هُوَ خَالِقهَا إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة , ثُمَّ قَالَ { أَلَسْت بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى } , ثُمَّ تَلَا : { وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبّك مِنْ بَنِي آدَم مِنْ ظُهُورهمْ ذُرِّيَّاتهمْ } فَجَفَّ الْقَلَم مِنْ يَوْمئِذٍ بِمَا هُوَ كَائِن إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة . 11918 - حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو كُرَيْب , قَالَ : ثنا يَحْيَى بْن عِيسَى , عَنْ الْأَعْمَش , عَنْ حَبِيب بْن أَبِي ثَابِت , عَنْ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس : { وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبّك مِنْ بَنِي آدَم مِنْ ظُهُورهمْ ذُرِّيَّاتهمْ } قَالَ : لَمَّا خَلَقَ اللَّه آدَم , أَخَذَ ذُرِّيَّته مِنْ ظَهْره مِثْل الذَّرّ , فَقَبَضَ قَبْضَتَيْنِ , فَقَالَ لِأَصْحَابِ الْيَمِين اُدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّة بِسَلَامٍ , وَقَالَ لِلْآخَرِينَ : اُدْخُلُوا النَّار وَلَا أُبَالِي .
بيده اليمنى :
11926 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثنا حَكَّام , عَنْ عَنْبَسَة , عَنْ عِمَارَة , عَنْ أَبِي مُحَمَّد رَجُل مِنْ الْمَدِينَة , قَالَ : سَأَلْت عُمَر بْن الْخَطَّاب عَنْ قَوْله : { وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبّك مِنْ بَنِي آدَم مِنْ ظُهُورهمْ ذُرِّيَّاتهمْ } قَالَ : سَأَلْت النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْهُ كَمَا سَأَلْتنِي , فَقَالَ : " خَلَقَ اللَّه آدَم بِيَدِهِ , وَنَفَخَ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحه , ثُمَّ أَجْلَسَهُ فَمَسَحَ ظَهْره بِيَدِهِ الْيُمْنَى , فَأَخْرَجَ ذَرْءًا , فَقَالَ : ذَرْء ذَرَأْتهمْ لِلْجَنَّةِ , ثُمَّ مَسَحَ ظَهْره بِيَدِهِ الْأُخْرَى , وَكِلْتَا يَدَيْهِ يَمِين , فَقَالَ : ذَرْء ذَرَأْتهمْ لِلنَّارِ , يَعْمَلُونَ فِيمَا شِئْت مِنْ عَمَل , ثُمَّ أَخْتِم لَهُمْ بِأَسْوَأ أَعْمَالهمْ فَأُدْخِلهُمْ النَّار " . * حَدَّثَنِي الْمُثَنَّى , قَالَ : ثنا عَبْد اللَّه بْن صَالِح , قَالَ : ثني مُعَاوِيَة , عَنْ عَلِيّ , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , قَوْله : { وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبّك مِنْ بَنِي آدَم مِنْ ظُهُورهمْ ذُرِّيَّاتهمْ } قَالَ : إِنَّ اللَّه خَلَقَ آدَم , ثُمَّ أَخْرَجَ ذُرِّيَّته مِنْ صُلْبه مِثْل الذَّرّ , فَقَالَ لَهُمْ : مَنْ رَبّكُمْ ؟ قَالُوا : اللَّه رَبّنَا , ثُمَّ أَعَادَهُمْ فِي صُلْبه , حَتَّى يُولَد كُلّ مَنْ أَخَذَ مِيثَاقه لَا يُزَاد فِيهِمْ وَلَا يُنْقَص مِنْهُمْ إِلَى أَنْ تَقُوم السَّاعَة .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=7&nAya=172

تفسير القرطبي : وَفِي الْحَدِيث عَنْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ غَيْر هَذَيْنِ الْقَوْلَيْنِ , وَأَنَّهُ تَعَالَى أَخْرَجَ الْأَشْبَاح فِيهَا الْأَرْوَاح مِنْ ظَهْر آدَم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام . وَرَوَى مَالِك فِي مُوَطَّئِهِ أَنَّ عُمَر بْن الْخَطَّاب رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ سُئِلَ عَنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَة " وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّك مِنْ بَنِي آدَم مِنْ ظُهُورهمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسهمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْم الْقِيَامَة إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ " فَقَالَ عُمَر رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ : سَمِعْت رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُسْأَل عَنْهَا , فَقَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ اللَّه تَعَالَى خَلَقَ آدَم ثُمَّ مَسَحَ ظَهْرَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَاسْتَخْرَجَ مِنْهُ ذُرِّيَّة فَقَالَ خَلَقْت هَؤُلَاءِ لِلْجَنَّةِ وَبِعَمَلِ أَهْل الْجَنَّة يَعْمَلُونَ ثُمَّ مَسَحَ ظَهْرَهُ فَاسْتَخْرَجَ مِنْهُ ذُرِّيَّة فَقَالَ خَلَقْت هَؤُلَاءِ لِلنَّارِ وَبِعَمَلِ أَهْل النَّار يَعْمَلُونَ " .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=7&nAya=172

و طبعاً بما أنه كل يؤخذ من و يرد إلا صاحب هذا القبر , و هو الصادق المصدوق , تعالوا نرى بعض الأحاديث التي أكدت هذا :
موطأ مالك 1395
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=1395&doc=7

مسند أحمد 2578
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=2578&doc=6

سنن أبي داود 4081
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=4081&doc=4

سنن الترمذي 3002
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=3002&doc=2

و أيضاً تصحيح الألباني للحديث جاء في سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة , المجلد الأول , صفحة 113 الحديث رقم 48
http://arabic.islamicweb.com/books/albani.asp?id=7300

إن الله عز وجل خلق آدم ، ثم أخذ الخلق من ظهره ، وقال : هؤلاء إلى الجنة ولا أبالي ، وهؤلاء إلى النار ولا أبالي ، فقال قائل : يا رسول الله فعلى ماذا نعمل ؟ قال : على مواقع القدر .

و هنا نرى اخوتنا المسلمين و هم يحاولون التملص من مشكلات القرآن , كيف يريدون أن يقنعونا بان المقصود هي الخصية التي تقع في الجنين في الظهر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أولاً : المقصود بالظهر هو أحد أمرين أو كلاهما , أما عظام الظهر أو عضلاته أو كلاهما !
طبعاً المقصود في القرآن هو العظام بدليل الصلب !!!!! في جميع الحالات ما علاقة الخصيتين في الجنين بالظهر ؟؟؟ الخصيتين في الجنين يقعان داخل الجسم بالقرب من الكليتين , فهل كانت الكليتين في الظهر ؟؟؟ ما العلاقة ؟؟؟؟
و هل أخذ الله ذرية آدم عندما كان آدم جنيناً ؟؟؟ إذا كانت هذه الخرافة القرآنية حقيقية , كان من المفروض أن يمسح الله على خصيتي آدم ( لأنهما مصنع الحيوانات المنوية ) أو يدلك له غدة البروستاتا ( لأنها المكان الذي يحتفظ بها لحين قذفها ) لكي يُخرج منها ذريته و ليس على ظهره !

أليس هذا دليل على جهل كاتب القرآن بمكان إنتاج الحيوانات المنوية و مكان تخزينها ؟؟؟ في الوقت الذي كان معروفاً فيه هذه المعلومة من قديم الزمان , ألم نسمع من قديم الزمان عن الخصيان ؟؟ فإذا أرادوا أن يجعلوا رجل عقيماً بدون رجولة كانوا يخصونه أي يزيلوا خصيتيه , و هنا يصبح هذا الشخص بدون رغبة جنسية ( لأنه سيفتقد للهرمونات الذكرية ) و لا ينجب ( لأنه سيُحرم من مصنع الحيوانات المنوية )
كانوا يفعلونها لأنهم لاحظوا هذا حتى بدون وجود تفسير علمي لديهم – لكن هذا كان بالملاحظة و الإستنتاج ....
و لكن حتى هذه كانت غائبة عن علم كاتب القرآن فلم يربط بين الخصيتين و قدرة الرجل على الإنجاب , و ظل يردد هذا الموروث الجاهل المتخلف بأن الظهر أو الصلب هو مصدر الإنجاب في الرجل , فأي علم تدّعونه يا مدَّعيي الإعجاز ؟؟
أفيقوا .......

أما الترائب فهذه مهزلة أخرى إذا أخذنا بكلام المفسرين و أشعار شعراء الجاهلية و الشعراء في صدر الإسلام و معاجم اللغة التي وصفتها بأنها عظام صدر المرأة
قال الشاعر الجاهلي أبو عمر السكوني
بِضَربٍ يَفُضُّ الهامَ شِدَّةُ وَقعِهِ وَوَخزٍ تَرى منه التَرائِبَ تَشخُبُ
في الصحاح
المَسْكَنَةُ والفاقَةُ، ومِسكينٌ ذو مَتْرَبَةٍ، أي لاصِقٌ بالترابِ. والتَرِباتُ: الأناملُ، الواحِدَةُ تَرِبَةٌ.
وريحٌ تَرِبَةٌ أيضاً، إذا جاءَتْ بالترابِ. وجَمَلٌ تَرَبوتٌ وناقَةٌ تَرَبوتٌ، أي ذَلولٌ وأصله من
التراب، الذَكَرُ والأُنْثى فيه سَواءٌ. وقولهم هذه تِرْبُ هذه أي لِدَتُها، وهُنَّ أَتْرابٌ. والتَريبَةُ:
واحِدَةُ الترائِبِ وهي عِظامُ الصَدْرِ ما بين التَرْقَوةِ إلى الثَنْدُؤَةِ

و قال الشاعر الجاهلي حاجز الأزدي
وَقبلَ ثوائي في تُرابٍ وَجَندَلٍ وَقَبلَ نشوزِ النَفسِ فَوقَ التَرائبِ

في معجم الغني : تَرَائِبُ - جمع تَرِيبَة. (تش). : عِظَامُ الصَّدْرِ .
http://lexicons.ajeeb.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/3084240.html

في قاموس المحيط : التَّرِيبَةُ : عظمة من عظام الصدر مما يلي الترقوتين.-: موضع القلادة؛ على تربيتها قلادة مرصّعة بالجوهر ج ترائبُ.
http://lexicons.ajeeb.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/1096802.html

و في تفسير هذه الآية للقرطبي :
وَرُوِيَ عَنْهُ ( عِكرِمة ) : يَعْنِي تَرَائِب الْمَرْأَة : الْيَدَيْنِ وَالرِّجْلَيْنِ وَالْعَيْنَيْنِ وَبِهِ قَالَ الضَّحَّاك .

وَقَالَ مَعْمَر بْن أَبِي حَبِيبَة الْمَدَنِيّ : التَّرَائِب عُصَارَة الْقَلْب وَمِنْهَا يَكُون الْوَلَد .

و لكن شيخنا القرطبي عاد ليقول : وَالْمَشْهُور مِنْ كَلَام الْعَرَب : أَنَّهَا عِظَام الصَّدْر وَالنَّحْر .

و قال أيضاً : وَفِي التَّفْسِير : يُخْلَق مِنْ مَاء الرَّجُل الَّذِي يَخْرُج مِنْ صُلْبه الْعَظْم وَالْعَصَب . وَمِنْ مَاء الْمَرْأَة الَّذِي يَخْرُج مِنْ تَرَائِبهَا اللَّحْم وَالدَّم وَقَالَ الْأَعْمَش . وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ مَرْفُوعًا فِي أَوَّل سُورَة [ آل عِمْرَان ] . وَالْحَمْد لِلَّهِ - وَفِي ( الْحُجُرَات ) " إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ وَأُنْثَى " [ الْحُجُرَات : 13 ] وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ . وَقِيلَ : إِنَّ مَاء الرَّجُل يَنْزِلُ مِنْ الدِّمَاغ , ثُمَّ يَجْتَمِع فِي الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ . وَهَذَا لَا يُعَارِض قَوْله : " مِنْ بَيْن الصُّلْب " ; لِأَنَّهُ إِنْ نَزَلَ مِنْ الدِّمَاغ , فَإِنَّمَا يَمُرّ بَيْن الصُّلْب وَالتَّرَائِب . وَقَالَ قَتَادَة : الْمَعْنَى وَيَخْرُج مِنْ صُلْب الرَّجُل وَتَرَائِب الْمَرْأَة . وَحَكَى الْفَرَّاء أَنَّ مِثْل هَذَا يَأْتِي عَنْ الْعَرَب وَعَلَيْهِ فَيَكُون مَعْنَى مِنْ بَيْن الصُّلْب : مِنْ الصُّلْب . وَقَالَ الْحَسَن : الْمَعْنَى : يَخْرُج مِنْ صُلْب الرَّجُل وَتَرَائِب الرَّجُل , وَمِنْ صُلْب الْمَرْأَة وَتَرَائِب الْمَرْأَة .

و يقول شيخنا القرطبي في تفسيره لهذه الآية : وَأَيْضًا الْمُكْثِر مِنْ الْجِمَاع يَجِد وَجَعًا فِي ظَهْره وَصُلْبه وَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ إِلَّا لِخُلُوِّ صُلْبه عَمَّا كَانَ مُحْتَبِسًا مِنْ الْمَاء

و بالطبع فالقرآن نزل بلسان عربي مبين , و لهذا لم يتفق المفسرون كالعادة على معنى محدد , ولكن أياً كان التفسير فالآية نفسها تثبت قمة الجهل بالعلم :
لأنه من الأساس ليس هناك علاقة بين الماء الدافق أو المني أو نطفة الرجل بصلبه أو بعظام ظهره أو عظام صدره , و كذلك المرأة ,,, نقطة أخرى لا تقل خطورة : ما هي علاقة ماء المرأة بالحمل ؟؟ أو بتحديد نوع الجنين ؟؟

وقال بعضهم
إن "النطفة" لغوياً هي القليل من الماء أو قطرة الماء ، وهذا يطابق ماء الرجل الذي يحوي الحيوانات المنوية كجزء منه . والحيوان المنوي ينسل من الماء المهين (المني) وشكل الحيوان المنوي (النطفة) كالسمكة الطويلة الذيل (وهذا أحد معاني لفظة سلالة) . يقول تعالى ( الَّذِي أَحْسَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقَهُ وَبَدَأَ خَلْقَ الْإِنسَانِ مِن طِينٍ . ثُمَّ جَعَلَ نَسْلَهُ مِن سُلَالَةٍ مِّن مَّاء مَّهِينٍ ) (السجدة :7-8) . ويقول أيضاً مبيناً دور النطفة في الخلق ( فَلْيَنظُرِ الْإِنسَانُ مِماَ خُلِقَ. خُلِقَ مِن مَّاء دَافِقٍ) (الطارق 5-6) ، ويقول: ( خَلَقَ الإِنسَانَ مِن نُّطْفَةٍ فَإِذَا هُوَ خَصِيمٌ مُّبِينٌ )  (النحل : 4). ويؤكد البيان الإلهي أن صفات الإنسان تتقرر وتتقدر وهو نطفة ولذلك قال تعالى ( قُتِلَ الْإِنسَانُ مَا أَكْفَرَهُ . مِنْ أَيِّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقَهُ . مِن نُّطْفَةٍ خَلَقَهُ فَقَدَّرَهُ ) ( عبس17-19) .


شكل الحيوان المنوي :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spermatogenesis
وكلمة سلالة
وردت هذه الكلمة في القرآن مرتين : مرة في سورة السجدة 8 , و الأخرى في سورة المؤمنون 12
لم يأتِ مفسر واحد بأن معنى كلمة سلالة = سمكة !
و إليكم تفاسير الآيتين تستطيعون الرجوع إليها
السجدة 8 : ثُمَّ جَعَلَ نَسْلَهُ مِنْ سُلَالَةٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ مَهِينٍ
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=32&nAya=8

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=GALALEEN&nType=1&nSora=32&nAya=8

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=32&nAya=8

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=32&nAya=8


المؤمنون 12 : وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ سُلَالَةٍ مِنْ طِينٍ
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=23&nAya=12

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=GALALEEN&nType=1&nSora=23&nAya=12

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=23&nAya=12

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=23&nAya=12


معنى الكلمة في المعاجم العربية :
المحيط :
http://lexicons.ajeeb.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/1067222.html
السُّلالَةُ : ما اسْتُلَّ من الشّيء وانتُزِعَوَلَقدْ خَلَقْنَا الإنْسَانَ مِنْ سُلالَةٍ مِنْ طِينٍ.-: النُّطْفَةُثُمَّ جَعَلَ نَسْلَهُ مِنْ سُلالَةٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ مَهِين.-: جماعةٌ من الكائنات الحيّة تتّفق في صفاتها العرقيّة الموروثة؛ سُلالَةُ البَقَر/ سُلالات الأقزام، تُطلق في تصنيف دواجن الحيوان على السُّلالات الصّغار القُدود/ سُلالَةٌ رَبْعَةٌ، تُطلق في تصنيف دواجن الحيوان على السُلالات المتوسّطة الوزن والقدّ.
و
http://lexicons.ajeeb.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/1067223.html

السِّلاَلَةُ : صِناعَةُ السِّلال، وتشملُ كُلَّ ما يُصنَع من قضبان الصّفصاف والخيزران وقشّ النّجيليّات والأَسَل وغيرها كالسِّلال والمناسف والعُلَب والمحافظ.

الغني :
http://lexicons.ajeeb.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/3067727.html

سُلاَلَةٌ - ج: ـات. [س ل ل]. 1. "هُوَ مِنْ سُلاَلَةٍ عَرِيقَةٍ، في الْمَجْدِ" : مِنْ جَماعَةٍ حافَظَتْ على عَراقَتِها، لَهَا صِفَاتٌ عَرِيقَةٌ مَوْرُوثَةٌ. 2. "هُوَ مِنْ سُلاَلَةٍ طَيِّبَةٍ" : مِنْ نَسْلٍ طَيِّبٍ، مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ طَيِّبَةٍ.ثُمَّ جَعَلَ نَسْلَهُ مِنْ سُلاَلَةٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ مَهِينٍ(قرآن).

و أتحدى مسلم أن يأتيني بمرجع واحد يقول أن أحد معانى سلالة هو سمكة !
إلهذا الحد يكذبون لمجرد أن يثبتوا صحة نبوءة محمد ؟؟ ليس لهذا معنى إلا معنى واحد , أنه لا دليل على صحة نبوءة محمد و أن مصدر هذا القرآن إلهي إلا إذا إضطروا للكذب و التلفيق . لكن فعلاً عنما يريد المسلم أن يثبت صحة قرآنه يتوه , يجيئ كلامه : سمك لبن تمرهندي .

هل تصور أحد من البشر أن نطفة الرجل حال الإمناء يتقرر مصيرها وما يخرج منها ذكرا كان أو أنثى ؟! هل يخطر هذا بالبال ؟! لكن القرآن يقول ( وَأَنَّهُ خَلَقَ الزَّوْجَيْنِ الذَّكَرَ وَالْأُنثَىِ . من نُّطْفَةٍ إِذَا تُمْنَى) ) النجم 45-46 ) حال إمنائة إذا تمنى .. وقد قدر ما سيكون الجنين ذكرا أو أنثى !! من أخبر محمدا أن النطفة بأحد نوعيها (X) أو  Y)) هي المسؤولة عن تحديد جنس الجنين ؟  هذه لم تعرف إلا بعد إكتشاف المايكروسكوب الإلكتروني في القرن الماضي !! حيث عرفوا أن الذكورة والأنوثة تتقرر في النطفة وليس في البويضة ، يعني كنا في أوائل القرن العشرين وكانت البشرية بأجمعها لا تعلم أن الذكورة والأنوثة مقررة في النطفة لكن القرآن الذي نزل قبل أربعة عشر قرنا يقرر هذا في غاية الوضوح!


النجم 45 : وَأَنَّهُ خَلَقَ الزَّوْجَيْنِ الذَّكَرَ وَالْأُنْثَى

هل كان يقصد كاتب القرآن هذا المعنى أو كان يفهمه ؟؟؟

تفسير إبن كثير : " وَأَنَّهُ خَلَقَ الزَّوْجَيْنِ الذَّكَر وَالْأُنْثَى مِنْ نُطْفَة إِذَا تُمْنَى" كَقَوْلِهِ " أَيَحْسَبُ الْإِنْسَان أَنْ يُتْرَك سُدًى أَلَمْ يَكُ نُطْفَة مِنْ مَنِيٍّ يُمْنَى ثُمَّ كَانَ عَلَقَة فَخَلَقَ فَسَوَّى فَجَعَلَ مِنْهُ الزَّوْجَيْنِ الذَّكَر وَالْأُنْثَى أَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ بِقَادِرٍ عَلَى أَنْ يُحْيِيَ الْمَوْتَى " .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KATHEER&nType=1&nSora=53&nAya=45

تفسير الطبري : وَقَوْله : { وَأَنَّهُ خَلَقَ الزَّوْجَيْنِ الذَّكَرَ وَالْأُنْثَى } يَقُول تَعَالَى ذِكْرُهُ : وَأَنَّهُ ابْتَدَعَ إِنْشَاء الزَّوْجَيْنِ الذَّكَرَ وَالْأُنْثَى , وَجَعَلَهُمَا زَوْجَيْنِ ; لِأَنَّ الذَّكَرَ زَوْجُ الْأُنْثَى , وَالْأُنْثَى لَهُ زَوْجٌ فَهُمَا زَوْجَانِ , يَكُون كُلّ وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا زَوْجًا لِلْآخَرِ .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=53&nAya=45
إذن المقصود بكلمة الزوجين هنا هو الزوج و الزوجة و ليس جنس الجنين بحسب تفسير شيخنا الطبري !
الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي في تفسير سورة النجم 45 : وأنه خلق الزوجين الذكر والأنثى‏}‏أي من أولاد آدم ولم يرد آدم وحواء بأنهما خلقا من نطفة‏.‏ والنطفة الماء القليل، مشتق من نطف الماء إذا قطر‏.‏ ‏}‏تمنى‏}‏تصب في الرحم وتراق؛ قاله الكلبي والضحاك وعطاء بن أبي رباح‏.‏ يقال‏:‏ منى الرجل وأمنى من المني، وسميت منى بهذا الاسم لما يمنى فيها من الدماء أي يراق‏.‏ وقيل‏}‏تمنى‏}‏تقدر؛ قاله أبو عبيدة‏.‏ يقال‏:‏ منيت الشيء إذا قدرته، ومني له أي قدر له؛ قال الشاعر‏:‏
حتى تلاقي ما يَمني لك الماني
أي ما يقدر لك القادر‏.
http://www.al-eman.com/IslamLib/viewchp.asp?BID=136&CID=232#s11
من كتاب مختصر إبن كثير في تفسير سورة النجم : {‏وأنه خلق الزوجين الذكر والأنثى * من نطفة إذا تمنى‏}‏، كقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏أيحسب الإنسان أن يترك سدى * ألم يك نطفة من مني يمنى‏}‏‏؟‏


و لكن لي تساؤلين بسيطين , الأول هل هذا إعجاز علمي ؟؟ إسأل أي شخص من العصر الحجري سيقول لك نفس الكلام إنني لو عرفت زوجتي و صببت فيها مائي سآتي منها بالذكر و الأنثى ! أم الذكر و الأنثى هو إكتشاف ظل خافياً عن البشر حتى جاء القرآن ؟ و الثاني لِمَ لَم يقرأ سورة القيامة الآيات من 37 – 39 ؟؟

سورة القيامة : أَلَمْ يَكُ نُطْفَةً مِنْ مَنِيٍّ يُمْنَى (37 ) ثُمَّ كَانَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقَ فَسَوَّى (38 ) فَجَعَلَ مِنْهُ الزَّوْجَيْنِ الذَّكَرَ وَالْأُنْثَى ( 39 )

تفسير إبن كثير : (37 ) وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَعَالَى مُسْتَدِلًّا عَلَى الْإِعَادَة بِالْبُدَاءَةِ " أَلَمْ يَكُ نُطْفَة مِنْ مَنِيّ يُمْنَى " أَيْ أَمَا كَانَ الْإِنْسَان نُطْفَة ضَعِيفَة مِنْ مَاء مَهِين يُمْنَى : يُرَاق مِنْ الْأَصْلَاب فِي الْأَرْحَام ؟ . (38 ) أَيْ فَصَارَ عَلَقَة ثُمَّ مُضْغَة ثُمَّ شُكِّلَ وَنُفِخَ فِيهِ الرُّوح فَصَارَ خَلْقًا آخَر سَوِيًّا سَلِيم الْأَعْضَاء ذَكَرًا أَوْ أُنْثَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّه وَتَقْدِيره ؟
(39 ) فَصَارَ خَلْقًا آخَر سَوِيًّا سَلِيم الْأَعْضَاء ذَكَرًا أَوْ أُنْثَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّه وَتَقْدِيره وَلِهَذَا قَالَ تَعَالَى " فَجَعَلَ مِنْهُ الزَّوْجَيْنِ الذَّكَر وَالْأُنْثَى " .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...nSora=75&nAya=39&taf=KATHEER&l=arb&tashkeel=0

تفسير الجلالين : (37 ) "أَلَمْ يَكُ" أَيْ كَانَ "نُطْفَة مِنْ مَنِيّ يُمْنَى" بِالْيَاءِ وَالتَّاء تُصَبّ فِي الرَّحِم (38 ) "ثُمَّ كَانَ" الْمَنِيّ "عَلَقَة فَخَلَقَ" اللَّه مِنْهَا الْإِنْسَان "فَسَوَّى" أَيْ عَدَّلَ أَعْضَاءَهُ (39 ) "فَجَعَلَ مِنْهُ" مِنْ الْمَنِيّ الَّذِي صَارَ عَلَقَة قِطْعَة دَم ثُمَّ مُضْغَة أَيْ قِطْعَة لَحْم "الزَّوْجَيْنِ" النَّوْعَيْنِ "الذَّكَر وَالْأُنْثَى" يَجْتَمِعَانِ تَارَة وَيَنْفَرِد كُلّ مِنْهُمَا عَنْ الْآخَر تَارَة
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=GALALEEN&nType=1&nSora=75&nAya=39

تفسير الطبري : (37) الْقَوْل فِي تَأْوِيل قَوْله تَعَالَى : { أَلَمْ يَكُ نُطْفَة مِنْ مَنِيّ يُمْنَى } يَقُول تَعَالَى ذِكْره : أَلَمْ يَكُ هَذَا الْمُنْكَر قُدْرَة اللَّه عَلَى إِحْيَائِهِ مِنْ بَعْد مَمَاته , مِنْ بَعْد فَنَائِهِ { نُطْفَة } يَعْنِي : مَاء قَلِيلًا فِي صُلْب الرَّجُل مِنْ مَنِيّ . (38) وَقَوْله : { ثُمَّ كَانَ عَلَقَة } يَقُول تَعَالَى ذِكْره : ثُمَّ كَانَ دَمًا مِنْ بَعْد مَا كَانَ نُطْفَة , ثُمَّ عَلَقَة , ثُمَّ سَوَّاهُ بَشَرًا سَوِيًّا , نَاطِقًا سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا ( 39) { فَجَعَلَ مِنْهُ الزَّوْجَيْنِ الذَّكَر وَالْأُنْثَى } يَقُول تَعَالَى ذِكْره : فَجَعَلَ مِنْ هَذَا الْإِنْسَان بَعْد مَا سَوَّاهُ خَلْقًا سَوِيًّا أَوْلَادًا لَهُ , ذُكُورًا وَإِنَاثًا
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=75&nAya=39
تفسير القرطبي : (37) أَيْ مِنْ قَطْرَة مَاء تُمْنَى فِي الرَّحِم , أَيْ تُرَاق فِيهِ ; وَلِذَلِكَ سُمِّيَتْ ( مَنِيّ ) لِإِرَاقَةِ الدِّمَاء . وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ . وَالنُّطْفَة : الْمَاء الْقَلِيل ; يُقَال : نَطَفَ الْمَاء : إِذَا قَطَرَ . أَيْ أَلَمْ يَكُ مَاء قَلِيلًا فِي صُلْب الرَّجُل وَتَرَائِب الْمَرْأَة . (38) " ثُمَّ كَانَ عَلَقَة " أَيْ دَمًا بَعْدَ النُّطْفَة , أَيْ قَدْ رَتَّبَهُ تَعَالَى بِهَذَا كُلّه عَلَى خِسَّة قَدْره . ثُمَّ قَالَ : " فَخَلَقَ " أَيْ فَقَدَّرَ " فَسَوَّى " أَيْ فَسَوَّاهُ تَسْوِيَةً , وَعَدَّلَهُ تَعْدِيلًا , بِجَعْلِ الرُّوح فِيهِ (39) "فَجَعَلَ مِنْهُ " أَيْ مِنْ الْإِنْسَان . وَقِيلَ : مِنْ الْمَنِيّ . " الزَّوْجَيْنِ الذَّكَرَ وَالْأُنْثَى " أَيْ الرَّجُلَ وَالْمَرْأَةَ . وَقَدْ اِحْتَجَّ بِهَذَا مَنْ رَأَى إِسْقَاطَ الْخُنْثَى . وَقَدْ مَضَى فِي سُورَة " الشُّورَى " أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْآيَة وَقَرِينَتهَا إِنَّمَا خَرَجَتَا مَخْرَجَ الْغَالِب .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=75&nAya=39
هل يرد عليّ أحد : هل يجعل الله الذكر و الأنثى في النطفة أم بعد أن تصير النطفة علقة ؟؟ أليس هو ثابت الآن أن جنس الجنين يتحدد منذ إلتقاء الحيوان المنوي بالبويضة ؟؟
و هل المقصود بالنطفة هي ماء الرجل فقط بحسب القرآن أم الأحاديث الصحيحة هي ماء الرجل و افرازات المرأة المهبلية ؟؟
و نأتي لما يحسم هذه النقطة و هي سورة فاطر و الآية 11 :
4 - فاطر 11 : وَاللَّهُ خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ جَعَلَكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا وَمَا تَحْمِلُ مِنْ أُنْثَى وَلَا تَضَعُ إِلَّا بِعِلْمِهِ وَمَا يُعَمَّرُ مِنْ مُعَمَّرٍ وَلَا يُنْقَصُ مِنْ عُمُرِهِ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ من تفسير الطبري : ثُمَّ خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نُطْفَة الرَّجُل وَالْمَرْأَة { ثُمَّ جَعَلَكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا } يَعْنِي أَنَّهُ زَوَّجَ مِنْهُمُ الْأُنْثَى مِنَ الذَّكَر . وَبِنَحْوِ الَّذِي قُلْنَا فِي ذَلِكَ قَالَ أَهْل التَّأْوِيل . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 22133 - حَدَّثَنِي بِشْر , قَالَ : ثنا يَزِيد , قَالَ : ثنا سَعِيد , عَنْ قَتَادَة { وَاللَّه خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ تُرَاب } يَعْنِي آدَم { ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَة } يَعْنِي ذُرِّيَّته { ثُمَّ جَعَلَكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا } فَزَوَّجَ بَعْضَكُمْ بَعْضًا

و من تفسير القرطبي : ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ قَالَ : أَيْ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَهَا مِنْ ظُهُور آبَائِكُمْ . ثُمَّ جَعَلَكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا قَالَ : أَيْ زَوَّجَ بَعْضكُمْ بَعْضًا , فَالذَّكَر زَوْج الْأُنْثَى لِيُتِمّ الْبَقَاء فِي الدُّنْيَا إِلَى اِنْقِضَاء مُدَّتهَا .


أين الإعجاز ؟؟؟ هل كان البشر يجهلون أن الأزواج من الذكور و الإناث هم من مواليد النساء الذين جاءوا من رجالهم ؟؟

بعد كل هذا اتي الي نقطه هامه يتشدق بها اصحاب الوهم العلمي
من اين اتي الرسول بذلك
الرد
واقول لهم من مصادر كثيره جدا


اولا الاشعار القديمه


في أحد قصائد السَمَوأل بن غريض بن عادياء الأزدي ( شاعر جاهلي حكيم من سكان خيبر في شمالي المدينة ) ؟ _ 64 ق. ه / ؟ _ 560 م

نُطفَةٌ ما مُنيتُ يَومَ مُنيتُ أُمِرَت أَمرَها وَفيها بُريتُ
كَنَّها اللَهُ في مَكانٍ خَفِيٍّ وَخَفيٍ مَكانُها لَو خَفيتُ

و في إحدى قصائد قيس بن الحَدّادِيَّة ( قيس بن منقذ بن عمرو , من بني سلول بن كعب من خزاعة ) ؟ _ 10 ق . ه / ؟ _ 612 م

فَما نُطفَةٌ بِالطَودِ أَو بِضَرِيَّةٍ بَقِيَّةُ سَيلٍ أَحرَزَتها الوَقائِعُ
إذن تعبير النطفة كلفظ يكنى به للماء أو للسائل المنوي معروف عند العرب من قبل ظهور الإسلام , فهل كانوا يعرفون أنه هو المتسبب في إخصاب المرأة و تكوين الجنين أم لا ؟؟ هل هو سر علمي أكتشف حديثاً أم أن الإنسان منذ بدء الخليقة قد عرف بالملاحظة أن الحمل في الأنثى لا يحدث إلا بسائل الرجل ؟؟ بمعنى : و السؤال الآن : هل أتى رسول الإسلام أو القرآن بجديد ؟ هل هو إكتشاف قرآني أن نطفة الرجل هي المسببة في حدوث الحمل في المرأة ؟؟؟؟ و هل كانت البشرية تجهل هذا ؟؟


في الكتاب المقدس و في
سفر التكوين الإصحاح 38 : 9
فَعَلِمَ أُونَانُ أَنَّ النَّسْلَ لاَ يَكُونُ لَهُ. فَكَانَ إِذْ دَخَلَ عَلَى امْرَأَةِ أَخِيهِ أَنَّهُ أَفْسَدَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ لِكَيْ لاَ يُعْطِيَ نَسْلاً لأَخِيهِ. ويفسد في الأرض أي يلقي بسائله على الأرض.
فقبل الميلاد بآلاف السنين , بل و أقول منذ بدء الخليقة كان الناس يعلمون أن السائل المنوي (النطفة) هو سبب الحمل و تكوين الجنين . فأين الإعجاز في إيراد القرآن لما رواه الناس قبل آلاف السنين ؟؟؟؟
و هل كان العرب في الجاهلية يجهلون هذا ؟؟
بالطبع لا لأنهم كانوا يعرفون ما أسموه بالعزل : و هو إذا أراد الرجل أن يتجنب أن تحمل منه زوجه أو جاريته جامعها و لم يصب فيها نطفته ! و لنعود إلى الأحاديث التي تثبت هذا و هي كثيرة جداً
صحيح البخاري 4809 :
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=4809&doc=0
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَسْمَاءَ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏جُوَيْرِيَةُ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏مَالِكِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏الزُّهْرِيِّ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏ابْنِ مُحَيْرِيزٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ 
‏أَصَبْنَا سَبْيًا فَكُنَّا نَعْزِلُ فَسَأَلْنَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏فَقَالَ ‏ ‏أَوَإِنَّكُمْ لَتَفْعَلُونَ قَالَهَا ثَلَاثًا مَا مِنْ نَسَمَةٍ كَائِنَةٍ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ إِلَّا هِيَ ‏ ‏كَائِنَةٌ
صحيح البخاري 6113
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=6113&doc=0
‏بَيْنَمَا هُوَ جَالِسٌ عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏جَاءَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ ‏ ‏الْأَنْصَارِ ‏ ‏فَقَالَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّا نُصِيبُ سَبْيًا وَنُحِبُّ الْمَالَ كَيْفَ تَرَى فِي الْعَزْلِ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏أَوَإِنَّكُمْ لَتَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ لَا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ لَا تَفْعَلُوا فَإِنَّهُ لَيْسَتْ نَسَمَةٌ كَتَبَ اللَّهُ أَنْ تَخْرُجَ إِلَّا هِيَ كَائِنَةٌ
صحيح البخاري 6860
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=6860&doc=0
‏فِي ‏ ‏غَزْوَةِ ‏ ‏بَنِي الْمُصْطَلِقِ ‏ ‏أَنَّهُمْ أَصَابُوا ‏ ‏سَبَايَا ‏ ‏فَأَرَادُوا أَنْ يَسْتَمْتِعُوا بِهِنَّ وَلَا يَحْمِلْنَ فَسَأَلُوا النَّبِيَّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏الْعَزْلِ ‏ ‏فَقَالَ ‏ ‏مَا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ لَا تَفْعَلُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ كَتَبَ مَنْ هُوَ خَالِقٌ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ‏
‏وَقَالَ ‏ ‏مُجَاهِدٌ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏قَزَعَةَ ‏ ‏سَمِعْتُ ‏ ‏أَبَا سَعِيدٍ ‏ ‏فَقَالَ ‏ ‏قَالَ النَّبِيُّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏لَيْسَتْ نَفْسٌ مَخْلُوقَةٌ إِلَّا اللَّهُ خَالِقُهَا
صحيح مسلم 2601
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=2601&doc=1
‏عَنْ النَّبِيِّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ ‏لَا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ لَا تَفْعَلُوا فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ الْقَدَرُ ‏
‏و حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْمُثَنَّى ‏ ‏وَابْنُ بَشَّارٍ ‏ ‏قَالَا حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏يَحْيَى بْنُ حَبِيبٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏خَالِدٌ يَعْنِي ابْنَ الْحَارِثِ ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حَدَّثَنِي ‏ ‏مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ حَاتِمٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ مَهْدِيٍّ ‏ ‏وَبَهْزٌ ‏ ‏قَالُوا ‏ ‏جَمِيعًا ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏شُعْبَةُ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَنَسِ بْنِ سِيرِينَ ‏ ‏بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ ‏ ‏مِثْلَهُ غَيْرَ أَنَّ فِي حَدِيثِهِمْ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏قَالَ فِي ‏ ‏الْعَزْلِ ‏ ‏لَا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ لَا تَفْعَلُوا ‏ ‏ذَاكُمْ فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ الْقَدَرُ ‏ ‏وَفِي رِوَايَةِ ‏ ‏بَهْزٍ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ ‏شُعْبَةُ ‏ ‏قُلْتُ لَهُ سَمِعْتَهُ مِنْ ‏ ‏أَبِي سَعِيدٍ ‏ ‏قَالَ نَعَمْ
صحيح مسلم 2603
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=2603&doc=1
‏ذُكِرَ ‏ ‏الْعَزْلُ ‏ ‏عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏فَقَالَ ‏ ‏وَمَا ‏ ‏ذَاكُمْ قَالُوا الرَّجُلُ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ تُرْضِعُ ‏ ‏فَيُصِيبُ مِنْهَا ‏ ‏وَيَكْرَهُ أَنْ تَحْمِلَ مِنْهُ وَالرَّجُلُ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْأَمَةُ ‏ ‏فَيُصِيبُ مِنْهَا ‏ ‏وَيَكْرَهُ أَنْ تَحْمِلَ مِنْهُ قَالَ فَلَا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ لَا تَفْعَلُوا ‏ ‏ذَاكُمْ فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ الْقَدَرُ
صحيح مسلم 2605
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=2605&doc=1
‏سُئِلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏الْعَزْلِ ‏ ‏فَقَالَ ‏ ‏مَا مِنْ كُلِّ ‏ ‏الْمَاءِ ‏ ‏يَكُونُ الْوَلَدُ وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ خَلْقَ شَيْءٍ لَمْ يَمْنَعْهُ شَيْءٌ
صحيح مسلم 2606
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=1&Rec=3337
‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ يُونُسَ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏زُهَيْرٌ ‏ ‏أَخْبَرَنَا ‏ ‏أَبُو الزُّبَيْرِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏جَابِرٍ ‏ 
‏أَنَّ رَجُلًا أَتَى رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏فَقَالَ إِنَّ لِي ‏ ‏جَارِيَةً ‏ ‏هِيَ خَادِمُنَا وَسَانِيَتُنَا وَأَنَا ‏ ‏أَطُوفُ ‏ ‏عَلَيْهَا وَأَنَا أَكْرَهُ أَنْ تَحْمِلَ فَقَالَ ‏ ‏اعْزِلْ ‏ ‏عَنْهَا إِنْ شِئْتَ فَإِنَّهُ ‏ ‏سَيَأْتِيهَا مَا قُدِّرَ لَهَا فَلَبِثَ الرَّجُلُ ثُمَّ أَتَاهُ فَقَالَ إِنَّ ‏ ‏الْجَارِيَةَ ‏ ‏قَدْ حَبِلَتْ فَقَالَ قَدْ أَخْبَرْتُكَ أَنَّهُ ‏ ‏سَيَأْتِيهَا مَا قُدِّرَ لَهَا
و جاءت أيضاً أحاديث العزل في كل كتب الصحاح مثلاً : سنن أبي داود 1856 و سنن الترمذي 1056 , 1057 و سنن النسائي 3276 و مسند أحمد 11450 , 14501 , 15173
هل يقبل أن نقول بالإعجاز العلمي لشعراء الجاهلية و نفسر كلمة نطفة في أشعارهم بأن المقصود بها هي الحيوانات المنوية ؟؟
إذا قبلنا بنفس المقياس إذن فهناك من ذكر الحيوانات المنوية قبل القرآن و قبل رسول الإسلام , و بهذا المقياس أيضاً فالحيوان المنوي كان معروفاً قبل رسول الإسلام بآلاف السنين مثل الأسد و الفيل و باقي الحيوانات و هذا بالطبع ضحك على الذقون , و من يقول هذا فهو أما جاهل أو مخبول , لكن أياً كان من يقول هذا فذلك يسقط أي إعجاز أو تنبؤ بعلم في القرآن .


العلقة

نعود أيضاً لأشعار العرب قبل الجاهلية لنرى هل أتى رسول الإسلام بما هو جديد :

في إحدى قصائد الجميح الأسدي : منقذ بن الطماح بن قيس بن طريف بن عمرو الأسدي
؟ _ 53 ق . ه / ؟ _ 571 م



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يوليو 2011)

*وإن يَكن حادِث يُخشى فَذو علَقٍ تَظلُّ تزبُرُهُ مِن خشيَةِ الذِّيبِ
و في شرح القصيدة في كتاب ( شرح المحيط في اللغة )
وما عُلِّقَ من وراء الراكِب: الخِلْفَةُ.
ونتَاجُ فلانٍ خِلْفَةٌ: أي عاماً ذَكَرَاً وعاماً أنْثى. وبَنُوه خِلْفَةٌ: كذلك.

و في إحدى قصائد الفند الزماني ؟ _ 95 ق . ه / ؟ _ 530 م , نقرا هذين البيتين :
حينَ لِلخَطِّيِّ في أَكنافِكُم كَأَطيطِ البُزلِ هاجَتها البِكارُ
يَومَ يَروي مِنكُم أَطرافَهُ عَلَقٌ فيهِ اسوِدادٌ وَاِحمِرارُ

و في إحدى قصائد النابغة الذبياني ؟ _ 18 ق . ه / ؟ _ 605 م , نقرأ هذا البيت
تَمشي بِهِم أُدمٌ كَأَنَّ رِحالَها عَلَقٌ هُريقَ عَلى مُتونِ صُوارِ

إذن فالعرب في الجاهلية كانوا عالمين بهذه اللفظة و أطلقوها على إحدى مراحل الجنين ,


إذن لا اللفظ كان جديداً على العرب , و لا يدل بشكل أو مصطلح علمي أيضاً على مرحلة من مراحل تكون الجنين , كل ما فعله رسول الإسلام هو أنه ردد نفس الألفاظ بمفاهيمها المغلوطة و بنفس الألفاظ و المعاني التي كانت متداولة في زمانه


المضغه

فهل كان العرب قبل الإسلام يعرفون هذه الكلمة ؟
إليك هذا البيت من إحدى قصائد الشاعر الجاهلي زهير إبن ابي سلمى :
يُلَجْلِجُ مُضْغَةً فيها أنيضٌ أَصَلَّتْ فَهْيَ تحت الكَشْحِ داءُ
و هذا البيت أيضاً للشاعر الجاهلي حذيفة الهذلي :
فَلا توعِدونا بِالجِيادِ فَإِنَّنا لَكُم مُضغَةٌ ما لُجلِجَت فَأَمَرَّتِ
و معناها اللحم النيئ الذي لم يتم نضجه بعد , إذن الكلمة معروفة و معناها معروف !
و الآن هل كان العرب يجهلون هذه الألفاظ و معانيها قبل الإسلام أم أن رسول الإسلام قد أتى بما لم تأتي به الأوائل ؟؟


إذا كانت هذه الألفاظ معروفة و تستخدم لنفس المفاهيم إذن لسقط الإعجاز المزعوم


مصدر ثاني كتب اليهود مثل التلمود المليئ بالخرافات

والتلمود كتب في القرن الثاني الي الثالث الميلادي

نقلا عن الموسوعه اليهودية



: If the male seed is emitted first, the child is of the male sex; otherwise it is of the female sex (Nid. 31a). Although God impresses all men with the seal of Adam, there is no resemblance between any two of them (Sanh. 37a).

اذا سبق ماء الرجل ماء المراءة كان المولود ذكر

http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=334&letter=G&search=golem



وايضا من التلمود

R. Isaac citing R. Ammi54 stated: If the woman emits her semen first she bears a male child; if the man emits his semen first she bears a female child; for it is said, If a woman emits semen55 and bear a man-child.56
http://www.come-and-hear.com/niddah/niddah_31.html


: الملاك يسال عن قدر الجنين

An angel appointed for the purpose takes the germ from which a human being is to be born, presents it to God, and asks: 'Lord of the world, what manner of man shall be born of this germ, strong or weak, wise or foolish, rich or poor?' but he does not ask whether he shall be righteous or unrighteous, for that depends wholly on the will of the man" (16b). "The happiest time for man is while he is in the womb, for he is instructed in the entire Torah; but when he is about to go forth into the world, the angel smites him on the mouth and causes him to forget all he has learned. He is then adjured: 'Be thou holy in thy life and not unholy; for know that God is pure, His ministers are pure, and the soul which is breathed into thee is pure. If thou keepest it in purity, it is well; but otherwise it shall be taken from thee' "(30b).

http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=276&letter=N&search=niddah

وبالطبع نعلم ان الرسول كان له الكثير من الذين كانوا يجيدوا اللسان العربي والاعجمي في نفس الوقت وهذا ليس مجالي الان فالايات والمفسرين كثيرين
هل تفاجئتم يا مسلمين ؟


مصدر اخر ايضا قال نفس كلام الرسول بالتفصيل علماء اقدم من الاسلام


من أكثر الآيات المثيرة للجدل بين مؤيدي الاعجاز العلمي في القرآن و رافضيه , الآية التي تتحدث عن مراحل تكون الانسان و هو في رحم أمه  :

اقتباس: 
وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنسَانَ مِن سُلَالَةٍ مِّن طِينٍ 12 ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُطْفَةً فِي قَرَارٍ مَّكِينٍ   13 ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَاماً فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْماً ثُمَّ أَنشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقاً آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ 14 سورة المؤمنون 

لنقارن مع ماجاء في كتاب للاغريقي كلاود غاليين وهو أشهر الأطباء بعد أبقراط , و الذي وقد عاش خلال القرن الثاني بعد الميلاد: 
Corpus Medicorum :Graecorum: Galieni de Semine,section I:9:1-10 pp. 92-95, 101 لصاحبه claude galien أو Galieni de Semine, 

ترجمة النص :
و لكي يكون وصفنا دقيقا و واضحا , لنقسم خلق المولود إلى أربعة مراحل زمنية :
المرحلة الأولى: , كما نلاحظ في حوادث الإجهاض و التشريح , أن المني قد فعل مفعوله ........ (و أبقراط العظيم نفسه لا يسمي هذا المني المتغلب جنينا حتى  لو تم إجهاضه بعد ستة أيام)
( الم يعني نطفة ؟؟ )

المرحلة الثانية:
لكن عندما يمتلأ الجنين دما , القلب و الكبد و المخ لم يتكونوا بعد , لكن الحجم بدأ يكبر بشكل محسوس و بانسجام ظاهر , تبدأ المرحلة الثانية . الجنين 
عندها يأخذ شكل لحمي و لم تعد كما في السابق أقرب الى المني أو الماء و ابقراط يسمي هذه الفترة جنينا 
( علقة ؟؟ العلقة // حشرة العلق // دم )

المرحلة الثالتة:
عندما تبدأ الأطراف الثلاتة في التشكل و النشوء _ رأس بدن أرجل _ على شكل نتوءات أو أطياف بسيطة .... 
( مضغة ؟؟؟ )

المرحلة الرابعة:
هنا الأطراف تشكلت بشكل واضح ,.. لقد حان الوقت للطبيعة لتصنع جميع الأعضاء حتى تصل الى المراحل النهائية . حيث تقوم بتشكيل اللحم فوق و حوالي العظام و في نفس الوقت تصنع حبالا تشد العظام لبعضها . و على طول العظام , تقوم بتشكيل أغشية خفيفة نسميها periostéales التي سيتشكل عليها اللحم. 
( كسونا العظام لحما ؟؟ )

انتهت الترجمة

التشابه واضح بين ماجاء في كتاب الطب الاغريقي والوصف النبوي، و بما أننا نخوض في سيرة عظماء الطب الاغريق أود أن أشير فقط إلى تشابه أخر ملفت للإنتباه بالرغم من انه ينقل خطأ جسيما آخر وقع فيه أبقراط، وجرى نقله الى التراث الاسلامي، وهو الاعتقاد بأن " ماء المرأة" مثل ماء الرجل، له دور في الجمل..

claude galien

http://www.alzakera.eu/fardiga/Ijaz-0001-1.htm




يقول أبقراط :

Hippocrate, pp. 320-1
الذكر و الأنثى يتوفران كلاهما على مني , إذا غلب نوع ماء الذكر كان المولود ذكرا , وإدا غلب ماء الأنثى كانت المولودة أنثى . و إذا كان ماء الزوجين مختلفا أو متوازنا فإن الغلبة تكون للكمية ......

السؤال الذي قد يبزغ الآن في رؤوس البعض هو: :
من أين لمحمد أن يعلم بعلوم الاغريق و هو اليتيم البدوي الفقير


الجواب: في القرن السادس للميلاد أي 500 فما فوق , قام راهب نسطوري يدعى sergius بترجمة 26 كتابا من كتب claude galien الى السريانية . sergius هذا درس الطب في الاسكندرية وعمل في بلاد ما بين الرافدين و توفي في القسطنطينسة عام 532 م G. Sarton, (Williams and Wilkins, 1927) Introduction to the History of Science, vol I, pp. 423-424

النسطوريون هربوا من بطش الكنيسة الكاثوليكية التي تقوت بعد أن اتخد constantin المسيحية ديانة رسمية , و بعضهم لجأ الى بلاد الفرس , ايران حاليا , و نقلوا معهم ثرات الإغريق و ترجموه للفارسية كما ساهموا في إنشاء عدة مدارس أشهرها على الاطلاق هي مدرسة \\\" ٍجندى سابور \\\" Jundishapur التي أنشأت في حكم الملك Chosroes في العام 555 للميلاد . حكم الملك Chosroes امتد حتى 579 تقريبا .
لقد كانت تلك من أعظم مدارس الطب في ذاك الزمان , وارتادها الطلاب من الهند و الصين و الجزيرة العربية ....

أنظر H. Bailey (ed) (Cambridge University Press, 1975) Cambridge History of Iran, vol 4, p. 414



تكوين الجنين في القران ايضا مسروق من ارسطوا

http://www.bible.ca/islam/islam-myths-embryology.htm



http://www.scribd.com/doc/15775783/Embryology-and-the-QurAn



لكن ما علاقة الفرس بقريش و مكة في تلك الفترة؟ الجواب هو

الحارث بن كلدة الثقفي

في المعارف ( 288 ) لابن قتيبة كان الحارث بن كلدة طبيب العرب وكان عقيما لا يولد له وأسلم الحارث ومات في خلافه عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه وكان كسرى وهب سمية وهي من أهل زندورد لأبي الخير ملك من ملوك اليمن فلما رجع إلى اليمن مرض بالطائف فداواه الحارث فوهبها له فلما حاضر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الطائف قال أيما عبد نزل إلي فهو حر فنزل أبو بكرة واسمه نفيع وأراد أخوه نافع أن يدلي نفسه فقال له الحارث أنت ابني

أسد الغابة : http://www.al-eman.com/islamlib/viewtoc.asp?BID=400
الحارث بن الحارث بن كلدة بن عمرو بن علاج بن أبي سلمة بن عبد العزى بن غيرة بن عوف بن ثقيف‏.‏

كان أبوه طبيب العرب وحكيمها، وهو من المؤلفة قلوبهم، وكان من أشراف قومه، وأما أبوه الحارث بن كلدة فمات أول الإسلام، ولم يصح إسلامه، وقد روى أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر سعد بن أبي وقاص أن يأتيه ويستوصفه في مرض نزل به‏.‏ فدل ذلك على أنه جائز أن يشاور أهل الكفر في الطب، إذا كانوا من أهله، وقد ذكرنا القصة في الحارث بن كلدة 
رسالة البيمارستانات في الإسلام د. عبد الرحمن العيسوي 

أهتم الإسلام إهتماماً كبيراً بصناعى الطب نظراً لحاجة الناس إليها، وكان في عهد الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أناس يعلمون الطب ويعملون به وكان العرب يخلطون بين التطبيب وبين الرقي وبعضهم تعلم الطب في إحدى البلاد المجاورة للجزيرة العربية، ثم عاد إلى موطنه الأصلي، ومن هؤلاء الحارث بن كلدة الثقفي الذي تعلم الطب في جندى سابور أحد بلاد فارس وأبنه النصر بن الحارث بن كلدة وتعلم أيضاً في جنديسابور وعبد الملك بن أبحر الكناني وكان يقيم بالاسكندرية، ويتولى التدريس بها 
لمحة عن الجراحة في فجر الإسلام بمصر دكتور/ هنري أمين عوض 

وفي الجاهلية وصدر الإسلام برع كثير من الأطباء مثل (الحارث بن كلدة) الذي كان مشهورا حتى سمي طبيب العرب وأصله من تثقيف ونشأ في الطائف وكان معاصرا للنعمان بن المنذر وامتد به العمر حتى مات في خلافة معاوية وأسلم ولكن لم يحسن إسلامه ورغم ذلك كان الرسول r يشير إلى صحابته إذا اشتد بهم المرض أن يعرضوا أنفسهم عليه و(النضر بن الحارث بن كلدة) أخذ الطب والجراحة عن أبيه وسار إلى فارس وانضم أول ظهور الإسلام إلى سفيان ابن حرب وكان من أشد الناس حسدا للنبي مع أنه ابن خالته (وابن رمثة التميمي) وكان طبيبا في عهد الرسول الكريم متخصصا في الجراحة بارع فيها.


على الرغم من اختلاف الروايات كالعادة بين من يقول بموت الحارث بن كلدة في فجر الاسلام و بين من يقول أنه عاش حتى فترة حكم عمر بل في بعض الروايات حتى حكم معاوية , فمما لاشك فيه أن الحارث عايش محمد بن عبد الله على الأقل لأكثر من عشرين سنة : منذ بلغ محمد العشرين الى غاية خروجه بدعوته . 

إذن تتوافر النقاط الثلاث:
1- الحارث بن كلدة درس الطب في جندى سابور \\\" Jundishapur
مؤلفات hippocrates و galien كانت مترجمة و متاحة و تدرس في تلك المدرسة الجامعة
2- الحارث عايش النبي لأكثر من عقدين
3- بينهما شبه قرابة إذ تبنى الحارث أحد اقارب محمد 

بل إن المسلمين المتأخرين ,أي من جاءوا بعد أن ترجمت أعمال اليونان الى العربية , يفتخرون _ كما الحال اليوم _ أن المعلومات الطبية القرآنية تتوافق و ما يجدونه في النصوص المقتبسة أعلاه , ومنهم أبن القيم 

بقيت نقطة أخيرة بشأن هذه الآية و لعلكم تتذكرون عبد الله بن أبي السرح و هو من كتبة الوحي و عندما كان محمد يتلو عليه الآية
وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنسَانَ مِن سُلَالَةٍ مِّن طِينٍ * 12 * ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُطْفَةً فِي قَرَارٍ مَّكِينٍ * 13 *ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَاماً فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْماً ثُمَّ أَنشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقاً آخَرَ 
أكمل بن أبي السرح و قال : فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين


زيد ابن ثابت تعلم السريانية في سبعة عشر يوم ويقرا كتب لا يحب الرسول ان يقراها احد
مسند احمد
قال لي رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ تحسن ‏ ‏السريانية ‏ ‏إنها تأتيني كتب قال قلت لا قال فتعلمها فتعلمتها في سبعة عشر يوما
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=20605&doc=6
سنن الترمزي
قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث حسن صحيح ‏ ‏وقد روي من غير هذا الوجه عن ‏ ‏زيد بن ثابت ‏ ‏رواه ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ثابت بن عبيد الأنصاري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏زيد بن ثابت ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏أمرني رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أن أتعلم ‏ ‏السريانية ‏


http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=2639&doc=2


هل سياتي احد ويقول مره اخري من اين نقل الرسول ؟

هل التلمود موحي به وهل الشعر الجاهلي موحي به وهل كلود جاليان وابقراط وغيره ينطقون عن الهوي ايضا ؟

هل هذا وحي الهي ؟

هو بالحقيقه اعجاز ولن ليس اعجاز علمي ولكن اعجاز في كم الاخطاء في موضوع واحد



وللمره الثانيه اعتذر ان كنت اخطأت ولكن هدفي ان يفتح الله بصيرتهم ويدركوا الي اين يقودهم شيوخهم لكي لا يكوني عميان وراء قاده عميان



والمجد لله دائما





hif. hif. hifʿil



JArm. JArm. Jewish Aramaic; JArm.b Jewish Aramaic of the Babylonian tradition; JArm.g ~ Galilean tradition; JArm.t ~ Targumic tradition; → HAL Introduction; Kutscher Fschr. Baumgartner 158ff



af. af. afʿel conjugation



Sam. Sam. Samaritan Pentateuch; → HAL Foreword; Würthwein Text 47ff (fourth ed.); Murtonen Vocab.; Ben-Hayyim



EgArm.EgArm. Egyptian Aramaic; cf. Cowley Arm. Pap.; Driver Arm. Docs.; Grelot Doc. Arm.; Kraeling Arm. Pap.; Leander Äg. Arm.; Rosenthal Arm. Forsch.; Sachau Arm. Pap.; Ungnad Arm. Pap.



Ug. Ug. Ugaritic



UF 8 (1976) 418UF Ugarit-Forschungen: Internationales Jahrbuch für die Altertumskunde Syrien-PalÄstinas, Neukirchen



rd. rd. to be read as



Syr. Syr. Syriac



cf. western cf. confer, comparable with



var. var. variant



Mnd. Mnd. Mandaean



Arb.Arb. Arabic; → Lane Lexicon; Lisān; Tāj ʿAr.; Wehr Wörterbuch; WKAS



iKoehler, L., Baumgartner, W., Richardson, M., & Stamm, J. J. (1999, c1994-1996). The Hebrew and Aramaic lexicon of the Old Testament. Volumes 1-4 combined in one electronic edition. (electronic ed.) (1117). Leiden; New York: E.J. Brill.



iiBaker, W. (2003, c2002). The complete word study dictionary : Old Testament (1003). Chattanooga, TN: AMG Publishers.*


----------

